# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Սպորտ > Ֆուտբոլ >  Չեմպիոնների Լիգա 2010/2011

## Yellow Raven

Հենց նոր տեղի ունեցավ խմբային փուլի վիճակահանությունը:Եվ այսպես`

*A խումբ*  

Ինտեր      
Վալենսիա                                                                                                                           
Տոտենհեմ                                                           
Տվենտե                                                         

*B խումբ*

Լիոն
Բենֆիկա
Շալկե 04
Հապեոլ Թ-Ա 

*C խումբ*

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ
Վերդեր
Գլազգո Ռեյնջերս
Բուրսասպոր

*D խումբ*

Բարսելոնա
Պանատինաիկոս
Կոպնեհագեն
Ռուբին

*E խումբ*

Բավարիա
Ռոմա 
Բազել
Կլուժ

*F խումբ*

Չելսի
Մարսել
Սպարտակ Մ
Ժիլինա

*E խումբ*

Միլան
Ռեալ Մ
Այաքս
Օսեր

*H խումբ*

Արսենալ
Շախտյոր
Բրագա
Պարտիզան

----------

Ambrosine (26.08.2010), BOBO (26.08.2010), Inna (02.09.2010), Legolas (10.09.2010), masivec (26.08.2010), Monk (27.08.2010), Ungrateful (26.08.2010), Ապե Ջան (27.08.2010), Երվանդ (27.08.2010), Լեո (29.08.2010), Սամսար (31.08.2010)

----------


## Tyler

Բարսային իհարկե ամենահեշտ խումբը ընկավ  :Angry2:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

D խումբ

*Բարսելոնա*
Պանատինաիկոս
Կոպնեհագեն
*Ռուբին*

Հա բա ոնց, բա Բարսան առանց Ռուբի՞ն  :LOL:

----------

Սամսար (31.08.2010)

----------


## GevSky

> Բարսային իհարկե ամենահեշտ խումբը ընկավ


թե չե որ ամենադժվար խումբը ընկնի ի՞նչ... դուրսա թռնելու՞ :LOL:

----------

Inna (02.09.2010), Yellow Raven (30.08.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> թե չե որ ամենադժվար խումբը ընկնի ի՞նչ... դուրսա թռնելու՞


խցանի պես...

----------

Ambrosine (31.08.2010), Moonwalker (31.08.2010), Ungrateful (31.08.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

Ռեալի բախտը բերեց, գոնե Օսեր կա, ՈՒԵՖԱյի Լիգայի հույսը կորած չի :Jpit:

----------

Սամսար (31.08.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

իսկ Եվրոպայի գավաթում, Լիվերպուլի բախտի չի բերի,եթե ընդեղ հանդիպեն :Wink:

----------


## GevSky

> խցանի պես...


Քանի՞ անգամ էս տենց բանի ականատես եղել :Smile:

----------

Inna (02.09.2010), Yellow Raven (01.09.2010), Ապե Ջան (31.08.2010)

----------


## Taurus

> Քանի՞ անգամ էս տենց բանի ականատես եղել


Նախ բարև ձեզ, Գեվ ջան հեսա Պետրոսը հերթական անգամ կսկսի փորփրել ֆուտբոլի պատմությունը, մի օրինակ կգտնի, կասի. հեսա տեսաք?

----------

GevSky (05.09.2010)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Նախ բարև ձեզ, Գեվ ջան հեսա Պետրոսը հերթական անգամ կսկսի փորփրել ֆուտբոլի պատմությունը, մի օրինակ կգտնի, կասի. հեսա տեսաք?


Դե հա, բնականաբար կան տենց դեպքեր, ես հիշում եմ մի անգամ Լիդսն ու Միլանն անցան կարծեմ Բարսելոնայի խմբից(հենց էդ առաջնությունում էլ Միլան-Բարսելոնա 3-3 խաղն էր, որում Ռիվալդոն հեթ-թրիք արեց): 
Բայց դե դրանք մոտ 10 տարի առաջվա դեպքեր են, այնպես, որ չարժի դրանցից կառչել :Smile:

----------


## Yeti

Լիգան Չելսինա տանելու, ժամանակն եկելա :Smile:

----------


## romanista

Ռոման ա տանելու, ժամանակը էկել ա ու էն էլ ոնց :Smile:

----------


## Yeti

Չեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեե, Ռոմաի ժամանակը կգա, երբ ժմոտ Ռոզելլան ակումբը մի շեյխի վաճառի  :Smile:  Համ ել Ռոման շանսը 2001ին բաց թողեց չեմպիոնական կազմով  :Sad:

----------


## romanista

ի՞նչ շեյխ, այ ցավդ տանեմ, ուզում ե՞ս Ռոման էլ դառնա Չելսիի ու Ման Սիթիի պես զիբիլ)) պարտքերը եթե մարի, ես Ռոզելլային դեմ չեմ, Ռոման դոն Ֆրանկոյի 4-րդ երեխու պես բան ա եղել, Ռոզելլայի համար շատ հարազատ ա, իրանից լավ թիմը ոչ մեկ չի նայի, ու մնացածի սիրտն էլ չի ցավա) ինչ վերաբերում ա ՉԼ-ին, հենց երեկ Ռոման պայմանագիր կնքեց Մարկո Բորիելլոյի հետ, թիմում կա արդեն պաշտոնապես նաև Բուրդիսսոն, կա իմ կողմից ատելի, բայց դե արդեն Ռոմայի խաղացող Ադրիանոն, ու + հին գայլերը)) ճիշտ աշխատաքնի դեպքում կարելի ա վերցնել լիգան, մենակ էդ դեպքում պետք ա Սերիա Ա-ի վրա խաչ քաշել ու կենտրոնանալ ՉԼ-ի վրա

----------

Ապե Ջան (03.09.2010)

----------


## Yeti

Հա, ախպերս սիրում են, բայց շատ են ապսոսում թմի մեջ ներդնեն: իսկ բորիելոն ոնց կար, պերսպեկտիվ խաղացողների շարքում, տենց ել մնումա, ալկագոլիկնել տրավմայա կպցրել մոտ 2 ամիս կարաղա խաղից դուրս մնա

----------


## GevSky

> Դե հա, բնականաբար կան տենց դեպքեր, ես հիշում եմ մի անգամ Լիդսն ու Միլանն անցան կարծեմ Բարսելոնայի խմբից(հենց էդ առաջնությունում էլ Միլան-Բարսելոնա 3-3 խաղն էր, որում Ռիվալդոն հեթ-թրիք արեց): 
> Բայց դե դրանք մոտ 10 տարի առաջվա դեպքեր են, այնպես, որ չարժի դրանցից կառչել


Եթե 3-3 -ով խմբից դուրս մնալը դա կոչվում է խցանի պես դուրս թռնել ուրեմն Ռեալը էս 2-3 տարիա տիեզերական 2-րդ արագությամբա դուրս թռնում, հուսեվ եմ այս տարի բանը լույսի արագության չի հասնի Ռեալի համար թե թռնելու արագության պրոգրեսի մեջա :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեկ տեղի ունեցավ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի այս շաբաթվա ութ հանդիպումները:  :Wink: 

Եվ այսպես, Ա խմբում Տոտենհեմը հանդիպեց Ինտերի Միլանին, որում 3 գնդակի հեղինակ դարձան Տոտոնհեմի ֆուտբոլիստները, իսկ Ինտերը կարողացավ ընդամենը մեկը խփել:

*Տոտենհեմ - Ինտեր Միլան 3:1 
*
Ա խմբի երկրորդ հանդիպումանը իրար հետ մրցեցին Գերմանական Վերդերի Բրեմենն էր, ով մրցում էր՝ Տվենտեի հետ: Հանդիպումը ավարտվեց Տվենտեի հաղթանակով, ովքեր դարձան 2 գոլի հեղինակ: 

*Վերդեր Բրեմեն - Տվենտե 0:2*

Բ խմբի հանդիպումները հետևյալն են՝ Բենֆիկա - Լիոն, որտեղ գրանցվեվ խոշոր՝ 4:3 հաշվիվ: Հաոպել Տել Ավիվն` Շալկեի հետ իր հանդիպումն ավարտվեց ոչ ոքի 0:0 հաշվով:

*Բենֆիկա - Լիոն 4:3
Հաոպել Տել Ավիվ - Շալկե 0:0*

Ց խմբում Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը իր հաղթանակն տարավ Բուրսապորի նկատմամբ 0:3 հաշվով: Իսկ խմբի երկրորդ հանդիպումը՝ Վալենսիա - Ռենջերսը, ավարտվեց Իսպանացիների արժանի հաղթանակով 3:0 հաշվով:

*Բուրսապոր - Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը 0:3
Վալենսիա - Ռենջերս 3:0
*
Դ խմբում ռուսական Ռուբինի մրցակիցն էր՝ Պանատինակոսը, որում գրանցվեց ոչ ոքի 0:0 հաշիվը:
Իսկ խմբի երկրորդ խաղը դա Կոպենհագեն - Բարսելոնան էր, որը ևս ավարտվեց ոչ ոքի 1:1 հաշվով:

*Ռուբին - Պանատինակոս 0:0
Կոպենհագեն - Բարսելոնա 1:1*

Սա էլ այս շաբաթվա խաղերի արդունքները:  :Smile:

----------

Yellow Raven (03.11.2010)

----------


## romanista

Ռեյնջերսն ու Վերդերը հեչ արժանի չէին պարտությունների) բայց իմ համար կարևորը էն ա, որ Ռոման հաղթեց Բազելին ու վրեժ լուծեց նրանից անցած տուրում Հռոմում պարտության համար :Smile:  Լավ ա, սենց գնա, նորմալ ա)

Հ.Գ) Ջան, Տոտենհեմ ջան, ոնց ուրախացրիր))

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վալենսիա - Բուրսասպոր 4:0 առաջին խաղակեսից հետո:  :Love: 

Հ.Գ սըպանու՜մ  :Smile: 
Դէ իսպանացիք ուրիշ են էլի

----------


## romanista

Ռոմայի գործած սխրանքի մասին Բավարիայի հետ խաղում, իհարկե ստեղ ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի ասում)) բա ո՜նց))))) բայց լավ խաղ էր հա, երկու խաղակեսում էլ ինֆարկտ էր խփում ինձ, առաջինում վշտից, երկրորդում ուրախությունից  :Jpit:

----------

Moonwalker (05.12.2010), Աբելյան (04.12.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Ռոմայի գործած սխրանքի մասին Բավարիայի հետ խաղում, իհարկե ստեղ ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի ասում)) բա ո՜նց))))) բայց լավ խաղ էր հա, երկու խաղակեսում էլ ինֆարկտ էր խփում ինձ, առաջինում վշտից, երկրորդում ուրախությունից


 տուրի լավայգուն խաղն էր ,հալալ ա

----------

romanista (06.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռոմայի գործած սխրանքի մասին Բավարիայի հետ խաղում, իհարկե ստեղ ոչ ոք ոչ մի բան չի ասում)) բա ո՜նց))))) բայց լավ խաղ էր հա, երկու խաղակեսում էլ ինֆարկտ էր խփում ինձ, առաջինում վշտից, երկրորդում ուրախությունից


Իսկ ու՞ր է վիդեոն  :Wink:

----------

romanista (06.12.2010)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսկ ու՞ր է վիդեոն


Խնդրեմ, իրոք բավականություն պատճառող խաղ էր: Հարգեցի Տոտտիին :Love:

----------

Gayl (05.12.2010), romanista (06.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (05.12.2010)

----------


## romanista

Ահա խաղի ամբողջական վիդեոտեսությունը՝




Moonwalker, հատուկ շնորհակալություն տիֆոզիների վիդեոյի համար :Wink:

----------

Moonwalker (06.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

Բավարիա-Բազել 3-0
Կլուժ-Ռոմա 1-1 (չէի սպասում)
Մարսել-Չելսի 1-0 (արդեն չեմ էլ հիշում Չելսին վերջին անգամ երբ ա վայելել հաղթանակի բերկրանքը)
Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Օսեր 4-0 
Միլան - Այաքս 0-2
Արսենալ - Պարտիզան 3-1
Շախտյոր - Սպորտինգ 2-0

----------

Ambrosine (09.12.2010), Legolas (09.12.2010), Ապե Ջան (09.12.2010)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իտալական Միլանը ու իր հզոր խաղացողները որքանել որ ցանկացան երկրորդ խաղակեսում, չկարողացան գոնե մեկ գնդակ ուղարկել մրցակցի դարպասը: Միլանը խաղը դիտելիս ահավոր զզվանք էի զգում: Խաղը շատ անհետաքրքիր ստացվեց Միլանը բազմահազար երկրպագուներին, իսկ Այաքսի սակավ երկրպագուները հաճույք ստացան ֆուտբոլիսների ցույց տված խաղից, նրանք պայքարի մեջ էին ամեն պահին, ամեն վայրկյան ու խփեցին երկու գնդակից, որից մեկը հեռվից ու շատ գեղեցիկ:

Ի դտպ շատ լավ հասկանում որ նրան հաղթանակը այդքան էլ հարկավոր չէր, բայց գոնե հենց իր իսկ դաշտում այդպիսի պարտություն չկրեր Այաքսից:

*գոլերը:*

----------

Gayl (09.12.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Կլուժ-Ռոմա 1-1 (չէի սպասում)


Ի՞նչ կար չսպասելու) Բավարիան ջախջախում էր Բազելին, դրա համար էլ Ռոման խաղավերջում տեմպը թուլացրեց ու գոլ կերավ: Եթթ Բավարիան Բազելի հետ այլ կերպ խաղար, Ռոման էլ հաստատ վերջին րոպեներին գոլ չեր ուտի)

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ կար չսպասելու) Բավարիան ջախջախում էր Բազելին, դրա համար էլ Ռոման խաղավերջում տեմպը թուլացրեց ու գոլ կերավ: Եթթ Բավարիան Բազելի հետ այլ կերպ խաղար, Ռոման էլ հաստատ վերջին րոպեներին գոլ չեր ուտի)


Ապեր Չելսին էլ արդեն հելած էր, բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ պետք է պարտվի, Ռեալը նույնպես հաջորդ փուլում էր, բայց մրցակցին ջախջախեց: Ուրեմն գրանտ ակումբ կոչվածը պետք է խաղա միշտ և ցանկացած խաղի, պետք է հարգի սեփական երկրպագուին և միշտ հաճույք պատճառի ֆուտբոլասերներին:

----------


## romanista

Gayl ջան, բայց Ռոման արեց էն, ինչ իրան պետք էր, էլ խ՞ի իրան ճղի, եթե խաղի ընթացքում իմանում են, որ զուգահեռ խաղում Բավարիան Բազելին ջարդում ա)) այ Բավարիայի հետ խաղում միայն հաղթանակ էր պետք, 2:0 կրվում էին սկզբում, բայց հետո տեսար ինչ արեցին)) երեկ մեջտեղից ճղվել Ռոմային պետք չէր, ոչ-ոքին լրիվ բավարար էր) ուղղակի մենակ զայրանում եմ էլի վերջին րոպեներին գոլ բաց թողելու վրա :Angry2: 

Հ.Գ. Ռոմային մի համեմատի Չելսիի ու Ռեալի պես ոչուփուչ զիբիլների հետ :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Հ.Գ. Ռոմային մի համեմատի Չելսիի ու Ռեալի պես ոչուփուչ զիբիլների հետ


Հը՞  :Shok: 
Իհարկե իտալիայի առաջնությունում միշտ նախապատվությունը տվել եմ Ռոմային և հետո Միլանին, բայց ինչպես կարելի է Չելսիին և Ռեալին ոչուփուչ անվանել, գոնե Չելսիի անվան հետ չի կարելի խաղալ, ի տարբերություն Ռոմայի այդ երկու գրանտ ակումբները դեռ ծնկի չեն եկել :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Հը՞ 
> Իհարկե իտալիայի առաջնությունում միշտ նախապատվությունը տվել եմ Ռոմային և հետո Միլանին, բայց ինչպես կարելի է Չելսիին և Ռեալին ոչուփուչ անվանել, գոնե Չելսիի անվան հետ չի կարելի խաղալ, ի տարբերություն Ռոմայի այդ երկու գրանտ ակումբները դեռ ծնկի չեն եկել


Գայլ ջան, ռոման ե՞րբ ա ծնկի եկել)) քո կարծիքով ես պետք ա գովեստի խոսքեր շռայլեմ "Աբրամովիչի փողի պարկի" և "մադրիդյան փողի պարկի" վրա, որոնք նաև շատ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ են Լացիոյի հ՞ետ... երբեք: Ես ֆուտբոլում սիրում եմ խաղալով խաղ կառուցելը, ոչ թե փողերով ու արտոնություններով: Այնպես որ Ռեալին ու Չելսիին մեռնեմ էլ, չեմ հարգի, ու նրանց պես շատ արհեստական թիմերի ևս: Իսկ Ռոման էլ երբեք էլ ծնկի չի իջել, ես չհասկացա թե դու ի՞նչը նկատի ունեյիր:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան, ռոման ե՞րբ ա ծնկի եկել)) քո կարծիքով ես պետք ա գովեստի խոսքեր շռայլեմ "Աբրամովիչի փողի պարկի" և "մադրիդյան փողի պարկի" վրա, որոնք նաև շատ լավ հարաբերությունների մեջ են Լացիոյի հ՞ետ... երբեք: Ես ֆուտբոլում սիրում եմ խաղալով խաղ կառուցելը, ոչ թե փողերով ու արտոնություններով: Այնպես որ Ռեալին ու Չելսիին մեռնեմ էլ, չեմ հարգի, ու նրանց պես շատ արհեստական թիմերի ևս: Իսկ Ռոման էլ երբեք էլ ծնկի չի իջել, ես չհասկացա թե դու ի՞նչը նկատի ունեյիր:


Դե Չելսին էտքան էլ հարուստ ակումբ չի :Smile:  բայց տասնյակի մեջ մտնում ու եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռոման նույնպես:
Ծնկի գալ ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ այսօրվա Ռոման շաաաաատ թույլ ա, ընդհանրապես այս տարվա Իտալիայում ֆուտբոլը մահացել է, չկա այնպիսի թիմ, որը կարող է ՉԼ ի տիտղոսի համար իրական պայքար մղել: Չի կարելի մի քանի տարվա Ռոման համեմատել հիմիկվա Ռոմայի հետ, նա այսօր դասվում է գրանտից մեկ աստիճան ցածր ակումբների շարքին, ապեր մի մտածի որ այս խոսքերը գրելիս հաճույք եմ ստանում կամ քո հետ պրինցիպ եմ ընկել ուղղակի ինչ տեսնում եմ դա էլ գրում եմ:

----------


## romanista

> Դե Չելսին էտքան էլ հարուստ ակումբ չի բայց տասնյակի մեջ մտնում ու եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռոման նույնպես:
> Ծնկի գալ ասելով նկատի ունեմ, որ այսօրվա Ռոման շաաաաատ թույլ ա, ընդհանրապես այս տարվա Իտալիայում ֆուտբոլը մահացել է, չկա այնպիսի թիմ, որը կարող է ՉԼ ի տիտղոսի համար իրական պայքար մղել: Չի կարելի մի քանի տարվա Ռոման համեմատել հիմիկվա Ռոմայի հետ, նա այսօր դասվում է գրանտից մեկ աստիճան ցածր ակումբների շարքին, ապեր մի մտածի որ այս խոսքերը գրելիս հաճույք եմ ստանում կամ քո հետ պրինցիպ եմ ընկել ուղղակի ինչ տեսնում եմ դա էլ գրում եմ:


Ապեր, ես ռոմանիստա եմ, բայց ինքս Ռոման երբեք գրանդ ակումբ չեմ համարել Իտալիայից դուրս, դա ա ճիշտը, նենց որ նեղանալու բան չկա) բայց որ ուզում ես իմանաս, Չելսին Ռոմայից ավելի վատ, եթե կարելի ա ասել, պատմություն ունի) եթե հրեան չգար, չգիտեմ, երբ Չելսին կկարողանար իր երկրորդ չեմպիոնությունը նվաճեր)
 մի խոսքով, հասկացանք իրար :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, ես ռոմանիստա եմ, բայց ինքս Ռոման երբեք գրանդ ակումբ չեմ համարել Իտալիայից դուրս, դա ա ճիշտը, նենց որ նեղանալու բան չկա) բայց որ ուզում ես իմանաս, Չելսին Ռոմայից ավելի վատ, եթե կարելի ա ասել, պատմություն ունի) եթե հրենա չգար, չգիտեմ, երբ Չելսին կկարողանար իր երկրորդ չեմպիոնությունը նվաճեր)
>  մի խոսքով, հասկացանք իրար


Չելսին պատմություն չի ունեցել նոր ա իրա համար պատմություն գրում :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ապեր, ես ռոմանիստա եմ, բայց ինքս Ռոման երբեք գրանդ ակումբ չեմ համարել Իտալիայից դուրս, դա ա ճիշտը, նենց որ նեղանալու բան չկա) բայց որ ուզում ես իմանաս, Չելսին Ռոմայից ավելի վատ, եթե կարելի ա ասել, պատմություն ունի) եթե հրեան չգար, չգիտեմ, երբ Չելսին կկարողանար իր երկրորդ չեմպիոնությունը նվաճեր)
>  մի խոսքով, հասկացանք իրար


 եթե Չելսին պատմություն չի ունեցել ,կամ եթե ունեցել ա կցկտուր, իսկ ոնց կարաս համեմատես  ամենատիտղոսակիր, հարուստ պատոմություն , ավանդություն ունեցող թիմի հետ, ես հասկանում եմ , բացի մադրիդիստներից, բոլորն են ատում Ռեալին ու դա ունի իրա պատճառները...
մեկել ամոթ են հարուստ ավանդություն ունեցող թիմին, որ էսօր փող չունի ու կործանվումա, ետի պատիվ չի բերում... 
եթե ուզւոմ ես համեմատենք Ռեալի սաներին ու Ռոմայի սաներին,տես ով ա ֆոըտբոլային աշխարհին հարստացրել աստղերով (սեփական կադրերի մասին ա խոսքը):
դ
բացի Տոտիից ով կա ուրիշ ? ,Դե Ռոսսի մեկել մի կերպ  Ակվիլանի...

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2010)

----------


## Gayl

> եթե Չելսին պատմություն չի ունեցել ,կամ եթե ունեցել ա կցկտուր, իսկ ոնց կարաս համեմատես  ամենատիտղոսակիր, հարուստ պատոմություն , ավանդություն ունեցող թիմի հետ, ես հասկանում եմ , բացի մադրիդիստներից, բոլորն են ատում Ռեալին ու դա ունի իրա պատճառները...
> մեկել ամոթ են հարուստ ավանդություն ունեցող թիմին, որ էսօր փող չունի ու կործանվումա, ետի պատիվ չի բերում... 
> եթե ուզւոմ ես համեմատենք Ռեալի սաներին ու Ռոմայի սաներին,տես ով ա ֆոըտբոլային աշխարհին հարստացրել աստղերով (սեփական կադրերի մասին ա խոսքը):
> դ
> բացի Տոտիից ով կա ուրիշ ? ,Դե Ռոսսի մեկել մի կերպ  Ակվիլանի...


Խի Տոտին քիչա՞ Սերխիո ջան, Դե Ռոսին էլ հոյակապ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, եթե չեմ սխալվում Ռեալը ուզում էր Դե Ռոսիին առներ:

----------


## Սերխիո

դե դրա համար եմ ասեմ, բացի Տոտիից,դե Ռոսին հիանալի ա, բայց ոչ գերաստղ, ու վերջ ,ետքանն են

----------


## Gayl

> դե դրա համար եմ ասեմ, բացի Տոտիից,դե Ռոսին հիանալի ա, բայց ոչ գերաստղ, ու վերջ ,ետքանն են


Դե եթե Բարսային առանձնացնենք, հմարյա բոլոր թիմերում էլ 2-3 լավագույն սան կա ու վերջ:
Ապեր Ռոսսին ինչու՞ չի կարող գերաստղ համարվել, կարծում եմ հոյակապ ֆուտբոլիստ ա ու ցանկացած թիմում ինքն իրան կարող է գտնել:

----------

Լեո (09.12.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> եթե Չելսին պատմություն չի ունեցել ,կամ եթե ունեցել ա կցկտուր, իսկ ոնց կարաս համեմատես  ամենատիտղոսակիր, հարուստ պատոմություն , ավանդություն ունեցող թիմի հետ, ես հասկանում եմ , բացի մադրիդիստներից, բոլորն են ատում Ռեալին ու դա ունի իրա պատճառները...
> մեկել ամոթ են հարուստ ավանդություն ունեցող թիմին, որ էսօր փող չունի ու կործանվումա, ետի պատիվ չի բերում... 
> *եթե ուզւոմ ես համեմատենք Ռեալի սաներին ու Ռոմայի սաներին,տես ով ա ֆոըտբոլային աշխարհին հարստացրել աստղերով (սեփական կադրերի մասին ա խոսքը):
> դ
> բացի Տոտիից ով կա ուրիշ ? ,Դե Ռոսսի մեկել մի կերպ  Ակվիլանի...*


հահահա, բացեց :LOL:  
Ուրեմն Ռեալի թանգարանում մի հատ պատից հպարտորեն կախված տախտակ տեսա, որին «Ռեալի»՝ ոսկե գնդակի արժանացած խաղացողների անուններն էին, այդ ամբողջ ցուցակից երևի մի երկու երեք հոգին էին մրացանակը ստանու ողջ տարին անցկացրել Ռեալում, այսինքն՝ այն վաստակել ռեալում, մի խոսքով դուք ինձնից լավ կիմանաք  :Smile: 

Ուստի եկեք սեփական սաների և «յուրացված» փառքի մասին չխոսանք

----------


## Sagittarius

> դե դրա համար եմ ասեմ, բացի Տոտիից,դե Ռոսին հիանալի ա, բայց ոչ գերաստղ, ու վերջ ,ետքանն են


Վերջին տարիներին Ռեալը քանի գերաստղ ա տվել

բայց ոնց որ թեմայից արդեն շեղվում ենք :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Վերջին տարիներին Ռեալը քանի գերաստղ ա տվել
> 
> բայց ոնց որ թեմայից արդեն շեղվում ենք


Կասսիլաս, Ռաուլ:

----------

Ambrosine (10.12.2010), Sagittarius (09.12.2010)

----------


## romanista

> եթե Չելսին պատմություն չի ունեցել ,կամ եթե ունեցել ա կցկտուր, իսկ ոնց կարաս համեմատես  ամենատիտղոսակիր, հարուստ պատոմություն , ավանդություն ունեցող թիմի հետ, ես հասկանում եմ , բացի մադրիդիստներից, բոլորն են ատում Ռեալին ու դա ունի իրա պատճառները...
> մեկել ամոթ են հարուստ ավանդություն ունեցող թիմին, որ էսօր փող չունի ու կործանվումա, ետի պատիվ չի բերում... 
> եթե ուզւոմ ես համեմատենք Ռեալի սաներին ու Ռոմայի սաներին,տես ով ա ֆոըտբոլային աշխարհին հարստացրել աստղերով (սեփական կադրերի մասին ա խոսքը):
> դ
> բացի Տոտիից ով կա ուրիշ ? ,Դե Ռոսսի մեկել մի կերպ  Ակվիլանի...


Նախ, Ակվիլանին հիմա Յուվենտուսի քոթոթ ա, ու ես իրան "բարի ճանապարհ" եմ մաղթում: Երկրորդը՝ Ռոմայի ֆուտբոլային դպրոցը լավագույններից մեկն է իտալիայում, եթե ոչ լավագույնը: Երրորդը՝ ի՞նչ սեփական կադրեր աճեցնելու մասին ես խոսում, եթե սեփական խորհրդանիշին, համարելով արդեն չպետքական, հանում շպրտում եք ինչ-որ Շալկեներին... Չորորդը՝ Ռեալը, բացի ֆուտբոլիստներին փչացնելուց, ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի ունակ չի, գերաստղերին առնում, նստացնում ա պահեստայինների նստարանին ու սարքում ա իրանք իրանցից մանթո մնացած դեմքեր: Գյոզալ Կասսանոյին դուք չփչացրիք, որը որ չտեսի պես Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի փողերով լցած գրպանների հետևից վազեց, ու հիմա Սամպդորիաներում մի կերպ ինքնահաստատվում ա...

Տեսանք էլի էն օրը ինչ ա ներկայացնում իրանից ձեր աղբը, Բարսան վրով քայլեց, հետ եկավ ու նորից մի հատ էլ վրով քայլեց, այ էդ ա թիմը, մի ամբողջ կատալոնական ազգի դեմքը, իսկ Ռեալը, Ռեալը ուղղակի հարուստների թիմ ա, որը փողերով ամեն ինչ էլ անում ա, բայց դե ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությունը դրա մեջ չի:
Կարող ա Ռոման տենց աստղային կազմ չունի, ու փողերի մեջ չի լողում, բայց լավն էլ էդ ա, քանի որ գոնե դրանով իրա չուզողների մոտ առաջացնում ա մենակ չուզողություն, բայց ոչ զզվանք ու ատելություն, ինչպես Ռեալը: Ասել եմ ու կասեմ, Մադրիդում կա միայն մի Թիմ՝ Ատլետիկոն:

----------


## Լեո

Ասել ասել ա, ես էլ ասեմ: Կակայի նման թառլան ֆուտբոլիստին բերեցին դուխաթափ արեցին, ու էսօր ինչ-որ նորելուկ օզիլներ ու դիմարիաներ կարող են հավակնել Կակայի նման տղուն հիմնական կազմից դուրս թողնելուն  :Sad: ՝

----------

Gayl (09.12.2010)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Կասսիլաս, Ռաուլ:


Եվ սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է, 

Իմիջայլոց գերաստղ տալ նկատի չունեի մենակ սաներին, այլև այն ֆուտբոլիստներին որոնք այդ թիմ են եկել և *Գերաստղ* դառել այդ թմում իրանց խաղի շնորհիվ

----------


## Gayl

> Եվ սրանով ամեն ինչ ասված է, 
> 
> Իմիջայլոց գերաստղ տալ նկատի չունեի մենակ սաներին, այլև այն ֆուտբոլիստներին որոնք այդ թիմ են եկել և *Գերաստղ* դառել այդ թմում իրանց խաղի շնորհիվ


Իսկ ի՞նչ է ասված :Shok: 

Կասսիլաս, Կառլոս, Զիդան, Ռոնալդո, Ֆիգու, Ռաուլ, Մորիենտես, Օուեն, Կակա, Կ. Ռոնալդու, Ռամոս, Պեպե ... և ավելի շատ քան ցանկացած այլ ակումբ, բոլորին է հայտնի, որ Ռեալը օգտագործում է պատրաստի աստղերին, օրինակ Այաքսը համարվում էր և կարելի է ասել հիմա էլ ինչ որ չափով այդպես է ֆուտբոլիստների դարբնոց, բա հետո՞...

----------


## Gayl

> Ասել ասել ա, ես էլ ասեմ: Կակայի նման թառլան ֆուտբոլիստին բերեցին դուխաթափ արեցին, ու էսօր ինչ-որ նորելուկ օզիլներ ու դիմարիաներ կարող են հավակնել Կակայի նման տղուն հիմնական կազմից դուրս թողնելուն ՝


Ինադու Կակայի անունը տվեցիր, որ Ռեալին ինչ ասես ասե՞մ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ինադու Կակայի անունը տվեցիր, որ Ռեալին ինչ ասես ասե՞մ


Ի՞նչ պիտի ասես  :Xeloq:  Ինչ էլ ասես, նորություն չի լինի  :Lol2:

----------


## romanista

Ակումբում "Աղբանոց" կամ դրա նման թեմա չկ՞ա, առաջարկում եմ Ռեալի մասին այս իմաստալից :LOL:  զրույցը տեղափոխել այնտեղ :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Իսկ ի՞նչ է ասված
> 
> Կասսիլաս, Կառլոս, Զիդան, Ռոնալդո, Ֆիգու, Ռաուլ, Մորիենտես, *Օուեն*, Կակա, Կ. Ռոնալդու, Ռամոս, Պեպե ... և ավելի շատ քան ցանկացած այլ ակումբ, բոլորին է հայտնի, որ Ռեալը օգտագործում է պատրաստի աստղերին, օրինակ Այաքսը համարվում էր և կարելի է ասել հիմա էլ ինչ որ չափով այդպես է ֆուտբոլիստների դարբնոց, բա հետո՞...


 :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> 


 :Blush:  Համաձայն եմ :Wink:

----------


## Սերխիո

> հահահա, բացեց 
> Ուրեմն Ռեալի թանգարանում մի հատ պատից հպարտորեն կախված տախտակ տեսա, որին «Ռեալի»՝ ոսկե գնդակի արժանացած խաղացողների անուններն էին, այդ ամբողջ ցուցակից երևի մի երկու երեք հոգին էին մրացանակը ստանու ողջ տարին անցկացրել Ռեալում, այսինքն՝ այն վաստակել ռեալում, մի խոսքով դուք ինձնից լավ կիմանաք 
> 
> Ուստի եկեք սեփական սաների և «յուրացված» փառքի մասին չխոսանք


ես խոսում եմ գերաստղ սարքելու ,ոչ թե  ոսկե գնդակի մասին, օրինակ,Կասիլյաս, Ռաուլը, Ռոբերտո Կառլոսը ,Հիերոն, Մորիենտեսը,Մակելելե,Իգուայինը,Ռամոսը, սրանք են ֆուտբոլիստներն են , որ չեն ստացել ոսկե գնդակ , բայց ետ չի նշանակում, որ իրանք գերաստղ չեն  եղել իրանց ժամանակում, նրանք  կամ ակումբի սան են , կամ  <<ոչինչ>> լինելով եկել են ու իրանց մասին ասել Ռեալում , ու բերած օրինակները վերջին քսան տարվա մասին ա, դրանից առաջ` Հուգո Սանչես, Սամորանո, Բուտարգենիո, Կամաչո,Մանուլ Սանչիս...

----------


## romanista

> ես խոսում եմ գերաստղ սարքելու ,ոչ թե  ոսկե գնդակի մասին, օրինակ,Կասիլյաս, Ռաուլը, Ռոբերտո Կառլոսը ,Հիերոն, Մորիենտեսը,Մակելելե,Իգուայինը,Ռամոսը, սրանք են ֆուտբոլիստներն են , որ չեն ստացել ոսկե գնդակ , բայց ետ չի նշանակում, որ իրանք գերաստղ չեն  եղել իրանց ժամանակում, նրանք  կամ ակումբի սան են , կամ  <<ոչինչ>> լինելով եկել են ու իրանց մասին ասել Ռեալում , ու բերած օրինակները վերջին քսան տարվա մասին ա, դրանից առաջ` Հուգո Սանչես, Սամորանո, Բուտարգենիո, Կամաչո,Մանուլ Սանչիս...


Որ ես սկսեմ քսան տարի առաջվա Ռոմայի լեգենդներից խոսալ,  արագ պատասխանի հատվածը տեղ չի անի, բայց էդ անունները քեզ ոչինչ չեն ասի, նույնը քո նշացները)) ակումբը գերաստղեր սարքելու համար ե՞ն սիրում մենակ))

----------


## Սերխիո

> Նախ, Ակվիլանին հիմա Յուվենտուսի քոթոթ ա, ու ես իրան "բարի ճանապարհ" եմ մաղթում: Երկրորդը՝ Ռոմայի ֆուտբոլային դպրոցը լավագույններից մեկն է իտալիայում, եթե ոչ լավագույնը: Երրորդը՝ ի՞նչ սեփական կադրեր աճեցնելու մասին ես խոսում, եթե սեփական խորհրդանիշին, համարելով արդեն չպետքական, հանում շպրտում եք ինչ-որ Շալկեներին... Չորորդը՝ Ռեալը, բացի ֆուտբոլիստներին փչացնելուց, ուրիշ ոչ մի բանի ունակ չի, գերաստղերին առնում, նստացնում ա պահեստայինների նստարանին ու սարքում ա իրանք իրանցից մանթո մնացած դեմքեր: Գյոզալ Կասսանոյին դուք չփչացրիք, որը որ չտեսի պես Ֆլորենտինո Պերեսի փողերով լցած գրպանների հետևից վազեց, ու հիմա Սամպդորիաներում մի կերպ ինքնահաստատվում ա...
> 
> Տեսանք էլի էն օրը ինչ ա ներկայացնում իրանից ձեր աղբը, Բարսան վրով քայլեց, հետ եկավ ու նորից մի հատ էլ վրով քայլեց, այ էդ ա թիմը, մի ամբողջ կատալոնական ազգի դեմքը, իսկ Ռեալը, Ռեալը ուղղակի հարուստների թիմ ա, որը փողերով ամեն ինչ էլ անում ա, բայց դե ֆուտբոլի գեղեցկությունը դրա մեջ չի:
> Կարող ա Ռոման տենց աստղային կազմ չունի, ու փողերի մեջ չի լողում, բայց լավն էլ էդ ա, քանի որ գոնե դրանով իրա չուզողների մոտ առաջացնում ա մենակ չուզողություն, բայց ոչ զզվանք ու ատելություն, ինչպես Ռեալը: Ասել եմ ու կասեմ, Մադրիդում կա միայն մի Թիմ՝ Ատլետիկոն:


Հիմա Ռաուլի մասին,Ռաուլին չեն շպրտել, երևի ետ դվիժենիներից ետքան խաբար չես,ինչքան ես, քանի որ ամեն օր ես եմ Ռեալի սայթը կարդում , իրան Ժոզեն առաջարկել ա մնա, բայց ոչ հիմնական հարձակվող, ինքն էլ որոշեց գնալ, իսկ Ռաուլին ինչքան էլ սիրեմ, մեկա ինքը էսօրվա Իգուայինի տեղը չի տա, հիմա անունի խաթեր ամեն խաղ պտի խաղացնեյին, ու հաստատ ինքը կարիերայի վերջում գալու Ռեալում աշխատի, էսի են դեպքը չի որ նեղացած մոմենտ կա...
Նույն հաջողությամբ ,ոչ մեկը չի ասւոմ , որ Բարսայի  լեգենդ Գվարդիոլան դեգերեց տալական թիմերում , վերջում էլ կարծեմ գնաց գրդոնի Քաթար...

Իսկ են ,որ Ռոման փող չունի, մենակ մի ասա, որ <<լավն էլ  ետ ա>> հաստատ ետ պակասի պատճառով ա, որ ծախեցին , կամ վտանգ կա,որ կծախեն իրանց աստղերի կամ կարողա դու չուզենայիր ,որ թիմդ համալրեր ասենք Ագուերոյի, Ռունիի կարգի հարձակվող, ոչ թե Մենեզի:

Կասանոյի պահով էլ ասեմ, դու լավ գիտես իրա խասիաթը, ինքը ի դեպ հիմա Սամպում էլ պրոբլեմ ունի, ոնց-որ Ռեալում ու Ռոմայում, պրի տոմ , ենել յոլո չգնաց իրա պապայի`Կապելոյի հետ:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Որ ես սկսեմ քսան տարի առաջվա Ռոմայի լեգենդներից խոսալ,  արագ պատասխանի հատվածը տեղ չի անի, բայց էդ անունները քեզ ոչինչ չեն ասի, նույնը քո նշացները)) ակումբը գերաստղեր սարքելու համար ե՞ն սիրում մենակ))


ես քսան տարվա մեջ խաղացած մեծագույներից մի քանիսին թվեցի, ասենք Շուկերի, Միյատովիչ,Ռոբինյո,Մաքմանման, Սավիո,Պանուչի... սենց ֆուտբոլիստների չեմ ասւոմ, հաստա չես համեմատի Ռոմայի հետ,չնայած ես նպատակ չունեմ Ռոմային քցելու, բայց Տոտիից առաջ,մեկել Բատիստուտ ա եղել, բայց ինքն էլ արդեն աստղի կարգով եկավ Ֆիորենտինայից:
Եթե նկատեցիր, ես են գալակտիկո կոչվածներին չեմ նշում, չնայած շատ մասնագետներ Զիդանի գագաթնակետը համարում են Ռեալում հանդես գալու ժամանակը:
Հ.Գ.
իմ նշածներից ում անունը բան չասեց ?,ասենք Մանուել Սանչիսը կարա լինի, են էլ 15- 18 տարի Ռեալի խաղացող ա եղել ու ավագը:

Հետո մենք չենք խոսում ,թե ակումբի ինչի համար ենք սիրում ,սա ուղղակի պատահական ծագած թեմա էր :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ասել ասել ա, ես էլ ասեմ: Կակայի նման թառլան ֆուտբոլիստին բերեցին դուխաթափ արեցին, ու էսօր ինչ-որ նորելուկ օզիլներ ու դիմարիաներ կարող են հավակնել Կակայի նման տղուն հիմնական կազմից դուրս թողնելուն ՝


Եթե Բրազիլիյի հավաքականում տռավմա ստացավ ու չի խաղում ուրեմն Ռեալն ա մեղավոր,թե պետք ա վեց ամիս առանց փլեյմեքերի խաղային, մինչև լավանար, ըտե դուխաթափը որնա ?ի
համել գոնե դու մի ասա, էս վերջի տարում քանի ֆուտբոլիստի կոդրիք `Իբրա, Մասչերանո, Ադրիանո, բա են գյոզալ Չիգրինսկին  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ես խոսում եմ գերաստղ սարքելու ,ոչ թե  ոսկե գնդակի մասին, օրինակ,*Կասիլյաս, Ռաուլը, Ռոբերտո Կառլոսը ,Հիերոն, Մորիենտեսը,Մակելելե*,Իգուայինը,Ռամոսը, սրանք են ֆուտբոլիստներն են , որ չեն ստացել ոսկե գնդակ , բայց ետ չի նշանակում, որ իրանք գերաստղ չեն  եղել իրանց ժամանակում, նրանք  կամ ակումբի սան են , կամ  <<ոչինչ>> լինելով եկել են ու իրանց մասին ասել Ռեալում , ու բերած օրինակները վերջին քսան տարվա մասին ա, դրանից առաջ` Հուգո Սանչես, Սամորանո, Բուտարգենիո, Կամաչո,Մանուլ Սանչիս...


էէէ...., եղել են ժամանակներ երբ հարգել եմ Ռեալին, երբ այն չի եղել /կներեք արտահայտությանս համար/ դիշովի պապսա... 

եկեք էս թեման փակենք, ամեն մեկը իր նախասիրած թիմը ունի, 
դրա համար էլ Ռեալի թեման չեմ մտնում, որ որոշ մարդկանց համար տհաճ գրառումներ չանեմ,

----------


## romanista

> Հիմա Ռաուլի մասին,Ռաուլին չեն շպրտել, երևի ետ դվիժենիներից ետքան խաբար չես,ինչքան ես, քանի որ ամեն օր ես եմ Ռեալի սայթը կարդում ,


Ռեալի սայթում, ու ենթադրում եմ, հայկականում, գրում են նենց, ոնց որ հաճելի ա Ռեալի երկրպագուների աչքերին:



> իրան Ժոզեն առաջարկել ա մնա, բայց ոչ հիմնական հարձակվող, ինքն էլ որոշեց գնալ, իսկ Ռաուլին ինչքան էլ սիրեմ, մեկա ինքը էսօրվա Իգուայինի տեղը չի տա, հիմա անունի խաթեր ամեն խաղ պտի խաղացնեյին, ու հաստատ ինքը կարիերայի վերջում գալու Ռեալում աշխատի, էսի են դեպքը չի որ նեղացած մոմենտ կա...


մեկա Իգուաինի տեղը չ՞ի տա... ու դու, Ռեալի ֆանատդ, տենց ես արտահայտվում մեկի մասին, ով նույնիսկ չունեցածն ա էդ ակումբին տվել ու էդ որջում միայն ինքն ա հարգանքի արժանի... հա, թող խաղացնեյին, և ամեն խաղում: Էդ նունն ա, ոնց որ Տոտտիին, որը նույնպես արդեն տարիքն առել ա, տային ինչ-որ մայնցի, խոսքի օրինակ)) բայց չէ, ինքը, չնայած խաղում ա արդեն ոչ էդքան լավ ու քիչ գոլեր ա խփում, բայց մեկնարկային կազմում ա, քանի որ ղեկավարությունը գնահատում ա էն ամենը, ինչ ինքը թմի համար արել ա, անում ա, ու կանի: Իսկ Ռաուլին հենց էն ա, որ շպրտեցին...




> Իսկ են ,որ Ռոման փող չունի, մենակ մի ասա, որ <<լավն էլ  ետ ա>> հաստատ ետ պակասի պատճառով ա, որ ծախեցին , կամ վտանգ կա,որ կծախեն իրանց աստղերի կամ կարողա դու չուզենայիր ,որ թիմդ համալրեր ասենք Ագուերոյի, Ռունիի կարգի հարձակվող, ոչ թե Մենեզի:


Մենեզը ծագող տաղանդ ա, թող ռեալի "աստղիկները" նայեն իրա խաղը ու տեխնիկա սովորեն. իսկ Ագուերոն, որին երևի երազում եք մնացածի նման առնել ու փչացնել, խաղում ա միակ մադրիդյան Թիմում ու հավատարիմ ա նրա գույներին:

Պանուչին Ռոմայում ա դառել Պանուչի, ձեր Ռեալի հետ մի խառնի)) Ջանինի, Դի Բարտոլոմեի, Ֆալկաո, Սերեզո, Ամադեի, Բալբո, Անչելոտտի, Պրուցո... մեծություններ են, որոնք մերն են, ու իրանք հենց դրանով են հարգված, որ ռեալներում չեն դառել էն, ինչը որ դառել են

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ռեալի սայթում, ու ենթադրում եմ, հայկականում, գրում են նենց, ոնց որ հաճելի ա Ռեալի երկրպագուների աչքերին:
> 
> մեկա Իգուաինի տեղը չ՞ի տա... ու դու, Ռեալի ֆանատդ, տենց ես արտահայտվում մեկի մասին, ով նույնիսկ չունեցածն ա էդ ակումբին տվել ու էդ որջում միայն ինքն ա հարգանքի արժանի... հա, թող խաղացնեյին, և ամեն խաղում: Էդ նունն ա, ոնց որ Տոտտիին, որը նույնպես արդեն տարիքն առել ա, տային ինչ-որ մայնցի, խոսքի օրինակ)) բայց չէ, ինքը, չնայած խաղում ա արդեն ոչ էդքան լավ ու քիչ գոլեր ա խփում, բայց մեկնարկային կազմում ա, քանի որ ղեկավարությունը գնահատում ա էն ամենը, ինչ ինքը թմի համար արել ա, անում ա, ու կանի: Իսկ Ռաուլին հենց էն ա, որ շպրտեցին...
> 
> 
> 
> Մենեզը ծագող տաղանդ ա, թող ռեալի "աստղիկները" նայեն իրա խաղը ու տեխնիկա սովորեն. իսկ Ագուերոն, որին երևի երազում եք մնացածի նման առնել ու փչացնել, խաղում ա միակ մադրիդյան Թիմում ու հավատարիմ ա նրա գույներին:


ես շատ կուզեմ, որ Մենեզ դառնա գերհզոր հարձակվող, քանի որ Ֆրանսիայի հավաքականի երկրպագու եմ, իսկ Ագուերոն զուտ օրինակ բերեցի, վստահ եմ օրինակիս իմաստը հասկացար...


Ռեալի հայկական ու ռուսական սայթերը, բայց ամեն հոդվածի տակ հղում կա , ամեն ինչ տենց բառադի ու տուն-տունիկ չի ?

Ախր էլի եմ ասում , իմ համար շատ հաճելի կլիներ Ռաուլի ներկայությունը, քանի որ ես Ռեալը սիրել եմ իրա ժամանակներից 1997-1998 թվերից,  ու կուզեյի ,որ ամեն խաղին ինքը 15-25 րոպե գոնե խաղար ու ետի հենց Մոուն էլ ա առաջարկել, բայց ետ մարդը չի ուզել, իսկ Ռեալը ոնց -որ յուրաքանչյուր  ամբիցիոզ գրանդ ակումբ  մրցանակի համար ա խաղում,իսկ ինք հաստատ ամեն սեզոն 25 գոլ Իգույինի պես չի կարա խփի:

----------


## Սերխիո

մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ ,քանի որ չեմ կարում խմբագրեմ վերևը...
Սաղդ ասում եք Ռաուլին հանին, բա խի չեք ասւոմ ,որ 4 տարի ա հավաքականից նագլի ձևով հանին,խի եմ ասում նագլի?, քանի որ Լուիս Գարսիա, Տամուդո, Լուկե,Գուիզա,Արիզմենդի, Սերխիո Գարսիա էին կանչում , բայց իրան անտեսում , ով դեռ ետ ժամանակ 30 տարեկան էր, բայց հավաքակնի ռմբարկուն...

----------


## Gayl

Ուրեմն մի քանի տարի առաջ Ռաուլը վնասվածք էր ստացել կոնկրետ թիվը չեմ հիշում, բայց հիշում եմ, որ վնասվածքը մի տեսակ շատ երկար էր տվել և Ռեալի երկրպագուները անհամբեր սպասում էին Ռաուլի «վերադարձին»  և ի դեպ Ռաուլի լավ ժամանակներն էին, հա ասածս ինչ էր ուրեմն ՏՎ ին միացնում եմ, որ Ռեալի խաղը նայեմ, բայց ես ինչ իմանամ, որ Ռաուլը երկար վնասվածքից հետո պետք է առաջին անգամ խաղա, ուրեմն ֆուտբոլիստները մտան դաշտ ինչպես նաև Ռաուլը և երկրպագուները ոտքի վրա սկսեցին վանկարկել Ռաուլ և ծափահարել, անկախ ինձանից ոտքի կանգնեցի :Smile: 
Ուրեմն Տոտին ուրիշ պատմություն ա Ռաուլը ուրիշ, Տոտտիի խաղաոճը այլ է, իսկ Ռաուլինը այլ, երկուսն էլ գերաստղ են, երկուսն էլ հզոր են եղել ժամանակին, այլ հարց է, թե ով որ խաղացողին է ավելի շատ սիրում, անձամբ իմ համար Տոտտի «կոչվածը» այլ անկյունում է, նա իմ համար միակն է իր ոճի մեջ և անփոխարինելին, ես Տոտիին ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ համեմատել:

----------

romanista (10.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Ուրեմն մի քանի տարի առաջ Ռաուլը վնասվածք էր ստացել կոնկրետ թիվը չեմ հիշում, բայց հիշում եմ, որ վնասվածքը մի տեսակ շատ երկար էր տվել և Ռեալի երկրպագուները անհամբեր սպասում էին Ռաուլի «վերադարձին»  և ի դեպ Ռաուլի լավ ժամանակներն էին, հա ասածս ինչ էր ուրեմն ՏՎ ին միացնում եմ, որ Ռեալի խաղը նայեմ, բայց ես ինչ իմանամ, որ Ռաուլը երկար վնասվածքից հետո պետք է առաջին անգամ խաղա, ուրեմն ֆուտբոլիստները մտան դաշտ ինչպես նաև Ռաուլը և երկրպագուները ոտքի վրա սկսեցին վանկարկել Ռաուլ և ծափահարել, անկախ ինձանից ոտքի կանգնեցի
> Ուրեմն Տոտին ուրիշ պատմություն ա Ռաուլը ուրիշ, Տոտտիի խաղաոճը այլ է, իսկ Ռաուլինը այլ, երկուսն էլ գերաստղ են, երկուսն էլ հզոր են եղել ժամանակին, այլ հարց է, թե ով որ խաղացողին է ավելի շատ սիրում, անձամբ իմ համար Տոտտի «կոչվածը» այլ անկյունում է, նա իմ համար միակն է իր ոճի մեջ և անփոխարինելին, ես Տոտիին ոչ մեկի հետ չեմ համեմատել:


Ես Ռաուլին առաջին անգամ էի վնսավածքով տենում ,դա Բոռնաբեում տեղի ունեցած կլասիկոյի օրն էր, երբ մարդիկ ծափահարում էին Ռոնալդինյոին,ու վնասվածքից երևաց,թե ով ա ամենածանրը տանում այդ պարտությունը, քանի որ նյարդայնացած ու հուզված մարդու մկաններն են պրկված լինում... ետ օրվա ամնեասարսափելին դա էր ,ոչ թե հաշիվը...
Տոտին միակ իտալացին ա,որ սիրել եմ...

----------


## Լեո

> Տոտին միակ իտալացին ա,որ սիրել եմ...


 Ուզում ես ասել, Բուֆոնին չե՞ս սիրել  :Think:

----------


## Սերխիո

բացարձակ, ինչի համար ? Բուֆոնը չէր ,որ զրկեց իմ երազանքից `Զիդանիս կրկնակի չեմպիոնությունից, երբ ֆանտաստիկ սեյվով դուրս բերեց գնդակը Զիզույի գլխի հարվածից, ախր դա կլիներ հաղթական ու ԱԱ ֆինալներում Զիդանի չորրորդ գոլը,որը ռեկորդ կլիներ... :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես Ռաուլին առաջին անգամ էի վնսավածքով տենում ,դա Բոռնաբեում տեղի ունեցած կլասիկոյի օրն էր, երբ մարդիկ ծափահարում էին Ռոնալդինյոին,ու վնասվածքից երևաց,թե ով ա ամենածանրը տանում այդ պարտությունը, քանի որ նյարդայնացած ու հուզված մարդու մկաններն են պրկված լինում... ետ օրվա ամնեասարսափելին դա էր ,ոչ թե հաշիվը...
> Տոտին միակ իտալացին ա,որ սիրել եմ...


Ոնց որ թե հիշեցի, Ռաուլը այդ խաղին խայտառակ հարված կատարեց, բոլորս զարմացել էինք, թե ինչ էր ուզում աներ, բայց հետո պարզվեց, որ հարվածի պահին մկանը ձգվեց ու ծանր վնասվածք ստացավ :Sad:

----------


## Սերխիո

Պույոլն էլ խառնված եկավ, որ տենա, թե ինչ եղավ իրա  ավագ հետ...

----------


## Gayl

> բացարձակ, ինչի համար ? Բուֆոնը չէր ,որ զրկեց իմ երազանքից `Զիդանիս կրկնակի չեմպիոնությունից, երբ ֆանտաստիկ սեյվով դուրս բերեց գնդակը Զիզույի գլխի հարվածից, ախր դա կլիներ հաղթական ու ԱԱ ֆինալներում Զիդանի չորրորդ գոլը,որը ռեկորդ կլիներ...


Եվ չի բացառվում, որ Կանավառոի փոխարեն լավագույնի տիտղոսը իրենը կլիներ:

----------


## Սերխիո

ես 1 % չեմ կասկածում...ախր պատկերացրում  ես, Ֆրանսիան հաղթում ա 2-1 հաշվուվ  ,երկուսն էլ Զիդանն ա խփում, Ֆրանսիան դառնում ա չեմպիոն ,իսկ Զիդանը կարմիր  քարտ չի ստանում ու ետ կարգի փառավոր նոտայով ավարտում կարիերան, նման բան մենակ հեքիաթում ա լինում, եթե լիներ ,100  տարի դրա մաիսն կխոսայի սերունդները... Պատկերացնում ես դառնում ես մոլորակի լավագույնը ու ավարտում կարիերան :Shok:

----------


## Gayl

> ես 1 % չեմ կասկածում...ախր պատկերացրում  ես, Ֆրանսիան հաղթում ա 2-1 հաշվուվ  ,երկուսն էլ Զիդանն ա խփում, Ֆրանսիան դառնում ա չեմպիոն ,իսկ Զիդանը կարմիր  քարտ չի ստանում ու ետ կարգի փառավոր նոտայով ավարտում կարիերան, նման բան մենակ հեքիաթում ա լինում, եթե լիներ ,100  տարի դրա մաիսն կխոսայի սերունդները... Պատկերացնում ես դառնում ես մոլորակի լավագույնը ու ավարտում կարիերան


Զիդանի մասին 100 տարի էլի կխոսան, նա դեռ ֆուտբոլում անելիք և ասելիք ունի :Wink:

----------

Amourchik (11.12.2010), Լեո (11.12.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Կայացավ 1/8-ի վիճակահանությունը: Զույգերն են.

Ռոմա - Շախտյոր
Միլան - Տոտենհեմ
Վալենսիա - Շալկե
*Ինտեր - Բավարիա*
Օլիմպիկ Լիոն - Ռեալ
Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա
Օլիմպիկ Մարսել - Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ
Կոբենհավեն - Չելսի

Անցյալ եզրափակչի մասնակիցները կրկին հանդիպում են. Մատչ Ռեվանշ  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Armen.181

> Կայացավ 1/8-ի վիճակահանությունը: Զույգերն են.
> 
> Ռոմա - Շախտյոր
> Միլան - Տոտենհեմ
> Վալենսիա - Շալկե
> *Ինտեր - Բավարիա*
> Օլիմպիկ Լիոն - Ռեալ
> Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա
> Օլիմպիկ Մարսել - Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ
> ...


Օլիմպիկ Լիոն - Ռեալ  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (18.12.2010), Լեո (17.12.2010), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (17.12.2010)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Օլիմպիկ Լիոն - Ռեալ


Մոլոդեց  :Smile:  Ես լրիվ մոռացել էի: Մի հատ էլ Մատչ Ռեվանշ     :Hands Up:

----------


## Լեո

Էլի՞ Արսենալ - Բարսա  :Sad: 

էլի՞ պիտի Ռեալը 1/8-ից թռնի  :Lol2:  

Ինտեր - Բավարիա  :Xeloq: 

Միանգամից 3  ռևանշի հնարավորություն  :Shok: 

Հետաքրքիր 1/8-ի ենք ականատես լինելու  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Կայացավ 1/8-ի վիճակահանությունը: Զույգերն են.
> 
> Ռոմա - Շախտյոր
> Միլան - Տոտենհեմ
> Վալենսիա - Շալկե
> *Ինտեր - Բավարիա*
> Օլիմպիկ Լիոն - Ռեալ
> Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա
> Օլիմպիկ Մարսել - Մանչեստեր Յունայթեդ
> Կոբենհավեն - Չելսի


Թույլ տվեք գուշակել.

Միլան - Տոտենհեմ, միանշանակ Տոտենհեմ
Լիոն - Ռեալ, Ռեալ
Արսենալ - Բարսելոն, Բարսելոն (բայց երկու խաղերում էլ Արսենալի վրա եմ ստավկա դնելու :Jpit: 
Մարսել - Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ, Մանչեստր
Կոպենհագեն - Չելսի, Չելսի
----------------------
Իսկ սրանք ուզում եմ որ այդ թիմերը հաղթեն.
Ռոմա - Շախտյոր, Ռոմա
Վալենսիա - Շալկե, Վալենսիա
Ինտեր - Բավարիա, Բավարիա

----------


## Ungrateful

> Ռոմա - Շախտյոր, Ռոմա


Իսկ ես հոգով-սրտով Շախտյոր եմ բալետ անում  :Smile: : Ամենայն հավանականությամբ` Հենոն դզված ա լինելու, խաղալու ա... Ու հույս ունեմ, որ Ռոմային կպատժի  :Tongue: :

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ ես հոգով-սրտով Շախտյոր եմ բալետ անում : Ամենայն հավանականությամբ` Հենոն դզված ա լինելու, խաղալու ա... Ու հույս ունեմ, որ Ռոմային կպատժի :


Դե Հենոի խաթր կարելի ա Շախտյոր բալետ անել, բայց ես միայն ու միայն գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի կողմնակից եմ:

----------

Լեո (18.12.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> Դե Հենոի խաթր կարելի ա Շախտյոր բալետ անել, բայց ես միայն ու միայն գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի կողմնակից եմ:


Բացի Հենոյից ուրիշ պատճառ ու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում Շախտյոր երկրպագելու համար  :Jpit: :

----------


## Gayl

> Բացի Հենոյից ուրիշ պատճառ ու իմաստ չեմ տեսնում Շախտյոր երկրպագելու համար :


Թող Հենոն հեթրիք անի չուզողն էլ ես լինեմ, թող Հենոի գոլը որոշիչ լինի ու եթե ակումբցիներով մեր Հենոի հաղթանակը Վեստում չտոնենք ամոթն էլ մեզ լինի :LOL:  :LOL: , ի՞նչ ասիր :Jpit:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Թող Հենոն հեթրիք անի չուզողն էլ ես լինեմ, թող Հենոի գոլը որոշիչ լինի ու եթե ակումբցիներով մեր Հենոի հաղթանակը Վեստում չտոնենք ամոթն էլ մեզ լինի, ի՞նչ ասիր


Այ սա ուրիշ: Թե չէ` Ռոմա - Շմոմա... Ես Ռոմայի դեմ բան չունեմ, ավելին` եթե բարսի դեմ խաղային բալետ կանեյի: Բայց Շախտյորը, էս օրով համարյա Հայաստանի հավաքական ա իմ համար  :Jpit: :

----------


## Gayl

> Այ սա ուրիշ: Թե չէ` Ռոմա - Շմոմա... Ես Ռոմայի դեմ բան չունեմ, ավելին` եթե բարսի դեմ խաղային բալետ կանեյի: Բայց Շախտյորը, էս օրով համարյա Հայաստանի հավաքական ա իմ համար :


Չէ ես էլի Ռոմա եմ բալետ անելու, բայց հաստատ ավելի կուրախանամ եթե Հենրին գոլի հեղինակ դառնա, եթե անգամ Արսենալի դարպասը գրավի էլի ուրախ կլինեմ:
Տղուն կարողա լավագույն խաղացող տան:

----------

Ungrateful (18.12.2010)

----------


## romanista

Շախտյորին պետք ա գցենք ոտքերի տակ ու վրով մի 10 անգամ անցնենք  :Jpit:  ամենալավ տարբերակն էր մեզ համար, որ կակար լիներ, ու եղավ))




> Այ սա ուրիշ: Թե չէ` Ռոմա - Շմոմա...


Զգույշ արտահայտություններիդ մեջ, եղբայր...




> Բայց Շախտյորը, էս օրով համարյա Հայաստանի հավաքական ա իմ համար :


Ըհը, մի հատ քիչ թե շատ լավ հայ ֆուտբոլիստ, ու սաղ ազգովի պատրաստ ենք ցավալ ինչ-որ հանք փորող խախոլների համար  :Jpit:  թ՞ե Հայ  TV-ն ա իրա Ուկրաինայի առաջնություն ցույց տալով ազդում ձեր ֆուտբոլային ճաշակի վրա  :Jpit:  թարգեք էլի, ժողովուրդ)) Ռուսաստանի սիրողական լիգայում խելքից դուրս հայ ջահելություն կա, բա խ՞ի ընդեղի թմերի համար չեք ցավում)))))

Բավարիան ոնց ա Ինտերի բմբուլները քամուն տալու եզրափակչում զիջելու համար, ջաան  :Jpit:  Դե Լիոնն էլ հերթական անգամ Ռեալին կուղարկի հանգստանալու, Բարսան էլ Արսենալին)

----------


## Լեո

> Ըհը, մի հատ քիչ թե շատ լավ հայ ֆուտբոլիստ, ու սաղ ազգովի պատրաստ ենք ցավալ ինչ-որ հանք փորող խախոլների համար


Նախ էստեղ կարևորը ոչ թե քիչ թե շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ լինելն ա կարևոր, այլ այն, որ Հենոն Հայաստանի հավաքականի էն քիչ թվով ֆուտբոլիստներից ա, որ եվրոպական ուժեղ ակումբում ա խաղում, հետո էլ եթե քո նման շարունակենք մտածել, հայկական ֆուտբոլը միշտ կմնա ցածր մակարդակի վրա: Տղերքին ոգևորություն ա պետք, ու եթե իրենք չզգան, որ մենք ազգովին իրենց համար ցավում ենք, իրենք էլ երևի թքած կունենան հայկական ֆուտբոլի վրա: Եթե Հենոյի նման տղերքի մասին բոլորն էնպես մտածեն, ինչպես դու ես մտածում, ապա երևի թե չցանկանան էլ խաղալ հավաքականում:

Ու լավ ա, որ քո նման մտածողների թիվը գնալով պակասում ա:

Հենոն կարգին ֆուտբոլիստ ա՝ շատ լավ հեռանկարով:

----------

Gayl (19.12.2010), Ungrateful (18.12.2010), zanazan (21.12.2010), Հարդ (18.12.2010), Սերխիո (18.12.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Նախ էստեղ կարևորը ոչ թե քիչ թե շատ լավ ֆուտբոլիստ լինելն ա կարևոր, այլ այն, որ Հենոն Հայաստանի հավաքականի էն քիչ թվով ֆուտբոլիստներից ա, որ եվրոպական ուժեղ ակումբում ա խաղում, հետո էլ եթե քո նման շարունակենք մտածել, հայկական ֆուտբոլը միշտ կմնա ցածր մակարդակի վրա: Տղերքին ոգևորություն ա պետք, ու եթե իրենք չզգան, որ մենք ազգովին իրենց համար ցավում ենք, իրենք էլ երևի թքած կունենան հայկական ֆուտբոլի վրա: Եթե Հենոյի նման տղերքի մասին բոլորն էնպես մտածեն, ինչպես դու ես մտածում, ապա երևի թե չցանկանան էլ խաղալ հավաքականում:
> 
> Ու լավ ա, որ քո նման մտածողների թիվը գնալով պակասում ա:


նախ, ես Հենոյի մասին միայն լավն եմ մտածում ու գոհ ու շնորհակալ եմ, որ իրա նման խաղացող ունենք թիմում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մենակ նրա, Շախտյորում լինելու համար ես պետք ա ցավեմ Շախտյորի համար, որին դուք արդեն համարում եք "եվրոպական ուժեղ ակումբ"  :Jpit:  գրազ գամ, որ մինչև Հենոյի այնտեղ հայտնվելը դուք Շախտյորին այդպիսի կարգավիճակ չէիք տալիս) հիմա ինչ ա թե ընդեղ ա, ուրեմն առաջ, Շախտյոր, հ՞ա  :Jpit:  իսկ հայկական ֆուտբոլի մակարդակը պետք չի չափել մենակ հավաքականի լավ ելությներով... հավաքականը լավ ա խաղում "դրսի" հայ լավ խաղացողների շնորհիվ, իսկ մեր ազգային առաջնությունը նայելիս հետ տալդ գալիս ա... սա էլ քո հայկական ֆուտբոլի ցավալի ցածր մակարդակը... համաձայն չ՞ես:

----------


## Լեո

> նախ, ես Հենոյի մասին միայն լավն եմ մտածում ու գոհ ու շնորհակալ եմ, որ իրա նման խաղացող ունենք թիմում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մենակ նրա, Շախտյորում լինելու համար ես պետք ա ցավեմ Շախտյորի համար, որին դուք արդեն համարում եք "եվրոպական ուժեղ ակումբ"  գրազ գամ, որ մինչև Հենոյի այնտեղ հայտնվելը դուք Շախտյորին այդպիսի կարգավիճակ չէիք տալիս) հիմա ինչ ա թե ընդեղ ա, ուրեմն առաջ, Շախտյոր, հ՞ա  իսկ հայկական ֆուտբոլի մակարդակը պետք չի չափել մենակ հավաքականի լավ ելությներով... հավաքականը լավ ա խաղում "դրսի" հայ լավ խաղացողների շնորհիվ, իսկ մեր ազգային առաջնությունը նայելիս հետ տալդ գալիս ա... սա էլ քո հայկական ֆուտբոլի ցավալի ցածր մակարդակը... համաձայն չ՞ես:


Էդ լավ ա, որ լավն ես մտածում Հենոյի մասին, վատ մտածելու ոչ մի օբյեկտիվ պատճառ կարծում եմ չունես:

Գրազ մի արի, հաստատ կկրվես: Ես չեմ ասում, որ Շախտյորը եվրոպական գերակումբ ա, ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ ուժեղ ակումբ ա: Ժամանակակից ֆուտբոլում ոչ ուժեղ ակումբը չէր կարող դուրս գալ ՉԼ 1/8-րդ եզրափակիչ:

Հայկական ֆուտբոլը միայն ներքին առաջնությունը չէ: Հայկական ֆուտբոլ ա նաև հավաքականի խաղը, որը մեծապես կարող է նպաստել ներքին առաջնության ու ընդհանրապես հայկական ֆուտբոլի զարգացմանը: 

Հավաքականի լավ մրցելույթները նշանակում են.
1.Աշխարհում հայկական ֆուտբոլի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրության մեծացում և հետևաբար նաև արտասահմանյան ուժեղ ակումբների կողմից հայ ֆուտբոլիստներին իրենց կազմեր հրավիրել:
2.Հայ երկրպագուների շրջանում ֆուտբոլի նկատմամբ հետաքրքրության մեծացում, ինչը նաև նշանակում ա եկամուտնրի մեծացում: Իսկ որտեղ եկամուտ, էնտեղ զարգացում:
3.Մանկապատանեկան ֆուտբոլի զարգացում՝ կապված պատանիների շրջանում դեպի ֆուտբոլը ձգտման մեծացմամբ և ակումբների կողմից շահագրգռվցածությամբ (նրանցից եվրապական ֆուտբոլին լավ ֆուտբոլիստներ մատակարարել):
4.Վերջապես մենք էլ կապրենք մեծ ֆուտբոլային բերկրանք  :Jpit: 
5.Բազմաթիվ այլ դրական հետևանքներ:

Հայկական ֆուտբոլը կմնա ցածր մակարդակի վրա էնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ ֆուտբոլի զարգացման պատասխանատուները (այդ թվում երկրպագուները) կմնան ցածր մակարդակի վրա:

----------

Gayl (19.12.2010), Ungrateful (18.12.2010), Հարդ (18.12.2010), Սերխիո (18.12.2010)

----------


## Ungrateful

> հիմա ինչ ա թե ընդեղ ա, ուրեմն առաջ, Շախտյոր, հ՞ա


Հա՛: Որ թիմում էլ մեր տղերքից որևե մեկը խաղա` ես այդ թիմին /մեր տղուն/ կերկրպագեմ: Ավելին, Եթե լինի Շախտյոր - Ռեալ խաղ, լինելով Ռեալիստ` ես անչափ կցանկանամ, որ Հենոն Ռեալին գոլ խփի: Էլ ավելին` եթե Բարսայում խաղա մեր հայ տղերքից որևե մեկը` ես  շատ տեղերում Բարսա բալետ կանեմ: Ամենայն ազնվությամբ:
Չգիտեմ, ով ոնց, ես երեխու պես ուրախանում եմ, երբ տեսնում եմ, որ Հենոյին Շախտյորի լավագույն լեգիոներ, խաղացող, լավագույն գոլ են տալի... 
Լեոյի խոսքերի տակ ստորագրում եմ... Ինքս էլ փոքր ժամանակ, շա՜տ երկար ֆուտբոլ եմ պարապել, սկզբից բավականին լուրջ մոտենալով: Հետո մանկական ուղեղս հասկացավ, որ ֆուտբոլային ապագա ես չունեմ, ինչքան էլ լավ խաղամ ու ինչքան էլ գոլեր անեմ: Ու թարգեցի: Մեր ֆուտբոլիստների նվաճումները, եվրոպական թիմերում բարձրունքների հասնելը, նաև` երեխեքի համար ստիմուլ ա: Ինձ համար էլ ստիմուլ կլիներ, այն ժամանակ:

----------

Gayl (19.12.2010), Monk (21.12.2010), Լեո (18.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

> նախ, ես Հենոյի մասին միայն լավն եմ մտածում ու գոհ ու շնորհակալ եմ, որ իրա նման խաղացող ունենք թիմում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ մենակ նրա, Շախտյորում լինելու համար ես պետք ա ցավեմ Շախտյորի համար, որին դուք արդեն համարում եք "եվրոպական ուժեղ ակումբ"


Շախտյորը են ժամանակ դարձավ եվրոպական ուժեղ թիմ,երբ հաղթեց  ՈւԵՖԱՅԻ գավաթը: Իսկ են ,որ Ռոման Ա սերիայի թիմա ,չի նշանակում ,որ Ուկրաինական թիմից ուժեղ ա:

----------

Ungrateful (18.12.2010)

----------


## Սերխիո

Մյուս զույգերի հետ կապաված էլ

Չելսին նվեր ստացավ` բանծիկով Կոպենհագեն
հետաքրքիր ա նայել անցած տարվա ֆինալը ` ուժերի նոր հարաբերակցությամբ
էս  անգամ Լիոնի պապը փլավ չի ուտի... 
Արսենալին Արշավինի ու Նասրիի հետ  հետաքրքիր կլինի նայել վրեժ լուծելուց:
Միլանը կանցնի Տոտենհեմին
իսկ Շախտյորը առանց  պռոբլեմի  Ռոմային...

----------

Ungrateful (18.12.2010)

----------


## romanista

> Շախտյորը են ժամանակ դարձավ եվրոպական ուժեղ թիմ,երբ հաղթեց  ՈւԵՖԱՅԻ գավաթը: Իսկ են ,որ Ռոման Ա սերիայի թիմա ,չի նշանակում ,որ Ուկրաինական թիմից ուժեղ ա:


Մի ծիծաղացրա)) Միլան-Ռոմա 0:1) ըհը, հիմա լավ հանգստանում ենք, որ 2011-ը լավ տարի ա լինելու))

----------


## romanista

> իսկ Շախտյորը առանց  պռոբլեմի  Ռոմային...


առանց պրոբլեմ՞ի  :Jpit:  դու նորից ինձ ծիծաղացնում ես))

----------

Barcamaniac (16.01.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դե Լիոնն էլ հերթական անգամ Ռեալին կուղարկի հանգստանալու


չես կարծում, որ սա ավելի ծիծաղաշարժ ա ?
համել սպասի , մարտին ծիծաղալու հերթը կգա...

----------


## romanista

> չես կարծում, որ սա ավելի ծիծաղաշարժ ա ?
> համել սպասի , մարտին ծիծաղալու հերթը կգա...


ծիծաղալու չի, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Լիոնը արդեն Ռեալի հախից հավեսով եկել ա))

----------

Altair (16.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

1/16

----------


## Barcamaniac

Գրում եի միայն իմ սուբյեկտիվ կարծիքը, որ հետո չասեք, թե ծիծաղելի է:
ՌՈՄԱ - Շախտյոր
Միլան - ՏՈՏԵՆՀԵՄ
ՎԱԼԵՆՍԻԱ - Շալկե
ԻՆՏԵՌ - Բավարիա
Լիոն - ՄԱԴՐԻԴ
Արսենալ - ԲԱՐՍԱ
Մարսել - ՄԱՆ.ՅՈՒ
ԿՈՊԵՆՀԱԳԵՆ - Չելսի

Մեծատառերով գրված թիմերը կանցնեն հաջորդ փուլ: Արսենալը ու Բավարիան վրեժ չեն լուծի, Լիոնը դժվար Մաուրի դեմն առնի, Չելսիին էլ սրտանց մաղթում եմ ջախջախիչ պարտություն :Hands Up:

----------


## Gayl

> Չելսիին էլ սրտանց մաղթում եմ ջախջախիչ պարտություն


Կարծում եմ Չելսին ծեծելու ա Կոպենհագենին:

----------


## Sagittarius

ՌՈՄԱ - *Շախտյոր*
Միլան - *ՏՈՏԵՆՀԵՄ*
ՎԱԼԵՆՍԻԱ - *Շալկե*
ԻՆՏԵՌ - *Բավարիա*
Լիոն - *ՄԱԴՐԻԴ*
*Արսենալ* - ԲԱՐՍԱ
Մարսել - *ՄԱՆ.ՅՈՒ*
ԿՈՊԵՆՀԱԳԵՆ - *Չելսի*
 :Smile:

----------

Gayl (17.01.2011), Ungrateful (16.01.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Sagittarius, ճիշտ հասկացա՞, քո կարծիքով Արսենալը կանցնի՞ Բարսային: Արսենալը Վերջերս պարտվեց Իսպվիչին, ոչոքի արես Լիդսի հետ, բայց կհաղթի Բարսայի՞ն: Դժվար թե, էս տարի ավելի քիչ հավանական ա: Էս տարվա Բարսան իմ տեսածներից ամենաուժեղն ա:

----------


## Gayl

> Sagittarius, ճիշտ հասկացա՞, քո կարծիքով Արսենալը կանցնի՞ Բարսային: Արսենալը Վերջերս պարտվեց Իսպվիչին, ոչոքի արես Լիդսի հետ, բայց կհաղթի Բարսայի՞ն: Դժվար թե, էս տարի ավելի քիչ հավանական ա: Էս տարվա Բարսան իմ տեսածներից ամենաուժեղն ա:


Ապեր, Լիվերը երբ ՉԼ ի հաղթող դառավ կարողա՞ հիշես իրա լիգայում որերորդ տեղում էր և հետո քո նշած խաղերը ընդամենը կուբկի խաղեր են և ոչ թե Պրեմիեր Լիգա, իսկ այդպիսի խաղերին խաղում են թույլ սաստավով, անպարտելի Բարսան էլ նիչյա խաղաց, Մադրիդն էլ պարտվեց:

Բարսային հանելու համար կա ընդամենը երեք թիմ՝ Մանչեստր Յուն., Ռեալ Մադրիդ և Արսենալ:
Դե իհարկե Բարսան ֆավորիտ է, բայց անպարտելի ակումբ չկա, իսկ ֆուտբոլը լի է անակնկալներով, չէ՞ :Wink:

----------

Sagittarius (17.01.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Sagittarius, ճիշտ հասկացա՞, քո կարծիքով Արսենալը կանցնի՞ Բարսային: Արսենալը Վերջերս պարտվեց Իսպվիչին, ոչոքի արես Լիդսի հետ, բայց կհաղթի Բարսայի՞ն: Դժվար թե, էս տարի ավելի քիչ հավանական ա: Էս տարվա Բարսան իմ տեսածներից ամենաուժեղն ա:


Բարեկամ, Իսպվիչ, Լիդս, դրանք անգլիական թիմեր են, դա էլ հո Լա Լիգա չի.  :Smile:   իհարկե կես կատակ է, և Բարսան Իսպվիչ չէ և համաձայն եմ, որ Բարսան ա այս խաղի ֆավորիտ, բայց....

Ներքին առաջնությունները համեմատելն էլ սխալ է, Անգլիայի ներքին մրցակցությունը հիմա ոչ մի տեղ չկա, առավել ևս նշվեց, որ դրանք գավաթի խաղեր են.

----------

Ungrateful (17.01.2011)

----------


## Altair

> ՌՈՄԱ - *Շախտյոր*
> Միլան - *ՏՈՏԵՆՀԵՄ*
> ՎԱԼԵՆՍԻԱ - *Շալկե*
> ԻՆՏԵՌ - *Բավարիա*
> Լիոն - *ՄԱԴՐԻԴ*
> *Արսենալ* - ԲԱՐՍԱ
> Մարսել - *ՄԱՆ.ՅՈՒ*
> ԿՈՊԵՆՀԱԳԵՆ - *Չելսի*


Բարսայի հարցով սխալվում ես: Մեկել Գայլ ջան դու դա չես վայելի մի ուրախացի :

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկել Գայլ ջան դու դա չես վայելի մի ուրախացի :


Ապեր ի՞նչը չեմ վայելելու :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Ապեր ի՞նչը չեմ վայելելու


Արսենալի հաղթանակը ախպեր :
Բայց Գայլ ջան ես , որ իմացա Արսենալի հետա խաղում տխրեցի : Որուվհետև երկուսնել լավ թիմ են:

----------

zanazan (16.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալի հաղթանակը ախպեր :


Դե իմ մոտ այնպեսա, որ եթե Արսենալի հաղթանակով չուրախանամ ապա հաստատ Մանչի ու Չելսիի հաղթանակներով կուրախանամ:

----------

Armen.181 (18.01.2011), Sagittarius (17.01.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

> Ապեր, Լիվերը երբ ՉԼ ի հաղթող դառավ կարողա՞ հիշես իրա լիգայում որերորդ տեղում էր և հետո քո նշած խաղերը ընդամենը կուբկի խաղեր են և ոչ թե Պրեմիեր Լիգա, իսկ այդպիսի խաղերին խաղում են թույլ սաստավով, անպարտելի Բարսան էլ նիչյա խաղաց, Մադրիդն էլ պարտվեց:
> 
> Բարսային հանելու համար կա ընդամենը երեք թիմ՝ Մանչեստր Յուն., Ռեալ Մադրիդ և Արսենալ:
> Դե իհարկե Բարսան ֆավորիտ է, բայց անպարտելի ակումբ չկա, իսկ ֆուտբոլը լի է անակնկալներով, չէ՞


Գոնե Ռալ Մադրիդը չգրեիր :LOL:

----------


## Barcamaniac

Էտ տարի Լիվերը կարծեմ հինգերորդ տեղով պրծավ: Բայց հիմա մի քիչ փոխվել ա ֆուտբոլը: Էտ վախտերը Միլանն էլ կարար Դեպորին չորս զրո կրվեր, կարար ֆինալը Մոնակո-Պորտու լիներ: Բայց հիմա կարա՞ս տենց եզրափակիչ պատկերացնես:

----------


## Ungrateful

Միլան 0 - 1 Տոթենհեմ
Վալենսիա 1 - 1 Շալկե  :Love: 
Էսօր Շալկե ու Տոթենհեմ էի երկրպագում...

Ռաո՜ւլ   :Love: : Տղեն էլի գոլ ա արել, ու Շալկեին փրկել պարտությունից  :Yahoo: :

----------

Ambrosine (16.02.2011), Sagittarius (16.02.2011), Սերխիո (16.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Վիստյոկ էտ ու՞մ 20 տոկոսանոց ստավկին չես հավատում:
Հալալ ա Տոտենհեմին, մի հատ էլ իրա դաշտում ա Միլանին սվաղում պատերին ու վերջ, իսկ խաղի հերոս Գոմեսի մասին խոսքերն ավելորդ են:

----------

Sagittarius (16.02.2011), Ungrateful (16.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Տոտենհեմին հալալ ա, էսօր էլ հո առանց Բեյլ էին խաղում :Smile:  
այս պատճառով Անգլիայում Լիվերպուլի վեցերորդ տեղի համար չէմ ամաչում.

Ռաուլին էլ շնորհավոր, արժանի էր  :Smile: 

Ես էլ էի այսօր Տոտենհեմ Շալկե երկրպագում, 

դե իսկ վաղը Արսենալ Հենո  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (16.02.2011), Armen.181 (16.02.2011), Gayl (16.02.2011), Ungrateful (16.02.2011), Սերխիո (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

Շախտյորի ֆանատները դեմք են  :Smile:  իրանց թիմը միամիտ Արսենալից առաջ անցնելով խմբում գրավեց առաջին տեղը, Ռոման էլ Ինտերին ու Նապոլիին կրվավ, գիտեն էդ ա, աշխարհն իրանցն ա, դավադիտ արին էս երկու օր ա Ռոմայի ռուսական սայթում:  :Smile:  որ մի հատ էսօր Ռոման լավ կրի, սաղ իրանց բերանները կփակեն)) Հենոն սկի չի էլ խաղալու, իզուր եք տենց ուրախանում)) իրան ո՞վ ա սենց կարևոր խաղում հիմնական կազմում տեղ վստահելու))) Բարսան էլ Արսենալին ա ջարդելու :Wink:

----------

Աբելյան (16.02.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Շախտյոր, Հենո, առաջ... Համարյա բոլոր հայ ֆուտբոլասերները ձեր հետ են: Ջարդեք հռոմեացիներին:

----------

Ambrosine (16.02.2011), Armen.181 (16.02.2011), Moonwalker (16.02.2011), Sagittarius (16.02.2011), Surveyr (16.02.2011), Ungrateful (16.02.2011), Yellow Raven (16.02.2011), Լեո (16.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (16.02.2011), Սերխիո (16.02.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Շախտյորը լավ կաներ ՈւԵՖԱ ընկներ: Տենց հաստատ ավելի հեռու կգնար: :Jpit:

----------

romanista (16.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

ինչպես շատերը, երեկ երկրպագել եմ Շալկեին ու հենց մի նպատակի համար, որ Ռաուլը իրա ռեկերդային գոլերը շատացնի, ինչն էլ ստացա :Hands Up: 

Տոտենհեմ եմ  ձգել, ոչ թե՝ ի հեճուկս միլանի , ուղղակի Անգլիայում իմ ամենասիրելի թիմն է եղել շատ վաղուց...

Էսօր Բարսենալ խաղում ձգելու եմ աշխարհի ամենաթեթև , սիրուն  ֆուտբոլ դավանողին... Արսենալին :Ok: 

դե մեկել Հենոյի հանքափորներին , մանավանդ որ հռոմեացիներին չեմ սիրել սկսած Արտավազդ Երկրոդի ժամանակից :Wink:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011), Moonwalker (16.02.2011), Ungrateful (16.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ի դեպ՝ սաղ ֆուտբոլային հասարակությունը դատափետում էր Ռոնալդուին, որ Պեպին  բռդեց , բայց խի հիմա ոչ մեկը չի նշում ,թե գատուզոն իրան ինչ անասունի, ԲՏ-ի, սրիկայի պես էր պահում իրան... Յանի ի՞նչ դերասանություններ էր անում , չեմ հասկանում :Bad:  :Shok:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011), Sagittarius (16.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (16.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ի դեպ՝ սաղ ֆուտբոլային հասարակությունը դատափետում էր Ռոնալդուին, որ Պեպին  բռդեց , բայց խի հիմա ոչ մեկը չի նշում ,թե գատուզոն իրան ինչ անասունի, ԲՏ-ի, սրիկայի պես էր պահում իրան... Յանի ի՞նչ դերասանություններ էր անում , չեմ հասկանում


Գատուզոյին միշտ հրագում էի որպես իսկական Մարտիկ, որը իր թիմի համար ցանկացած կհոշոտեր, բայց երեկվա խաղից հետո ամբողջովին հիասթափվեցի, ոչ մի կաթիլ տղամարդկայնություն իրա արածներում չկար, ոչ միայն այդ միջադեպը մարզչի հետ, այլև ընդհանրապես խաղի ընթացքում՝ երկու անգամ Կռաուչի դեմքին բոքսեց, դեղին չստացավ: 

Ընդհանրապես երեկ Միլանը իրան ստոր պահեց. էն եզի տղա Ֆլամինին դատարկ տեղը մարդու ոտն էր ջարդում արդեն. տենց գյադեքին ընդհանպես ֆուտբոլից պետք ա հեռու պահել. ես ֆուտբոլում կոշտ կոպիտ պայքարի կողմանկից եմ, բայց ոչ որ դիտմամբ մարդու ոտ են ջարդում:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011), Moonwalker (16.02.2011), Ungrateful (16.02.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (16.02.2011), Սերխիո (16.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ի դեպ՝ սաղ ֆուտբոլային հասարակությունը դատափետում էր Ռոնալդուին, որ Պեպին  բռդեց , բայց խի հիմա ոչ մեկը չի նշում ,թե գատուզոն իրան ինչ անասունի, ԲՏ-ի, սրիկայի պես էր պահում իրան... Յանի ի՞նչ դերասանություններ էր անում , չեմ հասկանում


Գատուզուն շան ծնունդ ա, ապրեն տղերքը, հետը քյալա չէին տալիս, բայց դաշտում ջարդում էին դրան, սրտովս էր, մանավանդ Կրաուչի կպնողական քայլը ու լավ կանի անգլիայում դաշտ չհելնի, թե չէ մաշկի վրա կզգա անգլիական չոր ու ագռեսիվ խաղը:

----------


## Gayl

> Ընդհանրապես երեկ Միլանը իրան ստոր պահեց. էն եզի տղա Ֆլամինին դատարկ տեղը մարդու ոտն էր ջարդում արդեն. տենց գյադեքին ընդհանպես ֆուտբոլից պետք ա հեռու պահել. ես ֆուտբոլում կոշտ կոպիտ պայքարի կողմանկից եմ, բայց ոչ որ դիտմամբ մարդու ոտ են ջարդում:


Դրա մաման անգլիայում պտի լացացնեն:

----------


## Սերխիո

հլը մի բան էլ եկել էին ու բողոքում, թե դաշտից շուտ դուս հանեն Չոռլուկային...
Բեյլը սրանց վաբշե կուտեր,ետ հլը մենակ Լենոնի եզրով էին ծանրաբեռնված...

----------


## Սերխիո

> Դրա մաման անգլիայում պտի լացացնեն:


ինքը ենքան սուտի դուխավիկ ա, որ դեղին ստանալուց հետո ,նոր սկսեց անասնանալ, քանի որ ինքը Լոնդոն չի եթալու, որակազրկված ա

----------

Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (16.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո



----------

Gayl (16.02.2011), Moonwalker (16.02.2011), Yellow Raven (16.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> ինքը ենքան սուտի դուխավիկ ա, որ դեղին ստանալուց հետո ,նոր սկսեց անասնանալ, քանի որ ինքը Լոնդոն չի եթալու, որակազրկված ա


Ապեր դրանց պետք է շատ խիստ նկատողություն տան, դրանք ֆուտբոլ խաղալու իրավունք չունեն:Ուղղակի Միլանի բախտը բերեց, ինքը պետք է էտ նույն տրամադրությամբ Չելսիի հետ խաղար ու Գատուզուն էլ բախտը փորձեր ասենք Դրոգբային հարվածեր:

----------


## Լեո

ՉԼ էս տարվա առաջնությանը Լիոնին եմ երկրպագում  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> 


Արա չէի տեսել, որ էտ լրբի լակոտը գլխով հարվածում ա:

----------


## Gayl

> ՉԼ էս տարվա առաջնությանը Լիոնին եմ երկրպագում


 :LOL: 
Ամենաքիչը Ֆորա (-1.5) ը մեջնա:

----------


## Sagittarius

Բարեբախտաբար Լոնդոնում գոնե Ֆլամինին կլինի  :Smile:  իհարկե, եթե մինչև էտ չորակազրկեն

----------


## Yellow Raven

Էսօր մեջտեղիցս կիսվելու եմ, որ երկու խաղն էլ մի կերպ նայեմ  :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (16.02.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Արա չէի տեսել, որ էտ լրբի լակոտը գլխով հարվածում ա:


էսի խաղից հետո էր, երբ Կրաուչը արդեն հագցրել էր , դրա համար էլ չափը  անցավ... ես որ  միշտ ատել եմ  էս  անտիֆուտբոլիստին, հիմա  սրան մատերացիի պես  թշնամի եմ համարում...

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Շախտյոր, Հենո, առաջ... Համարյա բոլոր հայ ֆուտբոլասերները ձեր հետ են: Ջարդեք հռոմեացիներին:


ասել էի հիմա հա ով ում կջարդի))))) :Wink:  սենց ամպագոռգոռ բաներ մի գրեք, Հենոն Շախտյորում 2րդ կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ ա, անկախ իրա հաջողություններից... իրականության երեսին մեկ-մեկ նայեք էլի...

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> ասել էի հիմա հա ով ում կջարդի))))) սենց ամպագոռգոռ բաներ մի գրեք, Հենոն Շախտյորում 2րդ կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ ա, անկախ իրա հաջողություններից... իրականության երեսին մեկ-մեկ նայեք էլի...


 Ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ դու ոչ թե Ռոմայի երկրպագու ես, այլ Հենոյի հակաերկրպագու: Հենոն լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա՝ անկախ նրանից, որ դու Ռոմայի երկրպագու ես:

----------


## Gayl

> ասել էի հիմա հա ով ում կջարդի))))) սենց ամպագոռգոռ բաներ մի գրեք, Հենոն Շախտյորում 2րդ կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ ա, անկախ իրա հաջողություններից... իրականության երեսին մեկ-մեկ նայեք էլի...


100 տոկոս համաձայն եմ, իհարկե Հենոի խաթր վատ չի լինի, որ շախտյորը հաջողության հասնի, բայց տղերք ջան Ռոման հիմա իրականում հիանալի մարզավիճակում է ու քրքրելուա հակառակորդին:

----------


## romanista

> Ինձ մոտ էնպիսի տպավորություն ա, որ դու ոչ թե Ռոմայի երկրպագու ես, այլ Հենոյի հակաերկրպագու: Հենոն լավ ֆուտբոլիստ ա՝ անկախ նրանից, որ դու Ռոմայի երկրպագու ես:


բացարձակ, ուղղակի ես չեմ պատրաստվում իմ սիրած թիմին չերկրպագեմ, ինչ ա թե Հենոն կարող ա 90+3րդ րոպեին տակտիկական նկատառումներով փոխարինման դուրս գա, ասենք :Smile:  էդ մեկ, երկրորդը, ստեղ թեկուզ որ մեկն էր մի օր Շախտյորի համար ցավացել, որ հիմա են սենց բաներ գրում... լավ չի էլի, եթե թմում հայ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա անպայման բալետ անել... Իրանի 2րդ լիգայի թմերում էլ մի գլուխ հայեր կան...

----------


## Լեո

> բացարձակ, ուղղակի ես չեմ պատրաստվում իմ սիրած թիմին չերկրպագեմ, ինչ ա թե Հենոն կարող ա 90+3րդ րոպեին տակտիկական նկատառումներով փոխարինման դուրս գա, ասենք էդ մեկ, երկրորդը, ստեղ թեկուզ որ մեկն էր մի օր Շախտյորի համար ցավացել, որ հիմա են սենց բաներ գրում... լավ չի էլի, եթե թմում հայ ֆուտբոլիստ ա, ուրեմն պետք ա անպայման բալետ անել... Իրանի 2րդ լիգայի թմերում էլ մի գլուխ հայեր կան...


Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, չերկրպագե՞նք:

Ես երկրպագում եմ Շախտյորին, որովհետև էնտեղ Հենոն ա խաղում: Ես ուզում եմ, որ թեկուզ քո ասած 90+3-րդ րոպեին Հենոն խաղա ու իր լավ որակները դրսևորի:

----------

Ambrosine (16.02.2011), Ungrateful (16.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (16.02.2011), Սերխիո (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Ի՞նչ ես առաջարկում, չերկրպագե՞նք:
> 
> Ես երկրպագում եմ Շախտյորին, որովհետև էնտեղ Հենոն ա խաղում: Ես ուզում եմ, որ թեկուզ քո ասած 90+3-րդ րոպեին Հենոն խաղա ու իր լավ որակները դրսևորի:


Լեո ջան, իմ ասածն էն ա, որ մի հատ հայ ֆուտբոլիստի էդ թմում լինելու համար դառնում են էդ թմի երկրպագու, այնինչ մինչև էդ սկի չգիտեյին խոսքի օրինակ, թե էդ թիմը որ քաղաքն ա ներկայացնում :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Լեո ջան, իմ ասածն էն ա, որ մի հատ հայ ֆուտբոլիստի էդ թմում լինելու համար դառնում են էդ թմի երկրպագու, այնինչ մինչև էդ սկի չգիտեյին խոսքի օրինակ, թե էդ թիմը որ քաղաքն ա ներկայացնում


Ասենք, թե էդ քո ասած ձևով են դարձել Շախտյորի երկրպագու, ի՞նչ վատ ա: 
Դու էլ ինչ ծնվել ես, Ռոմային չես իմացել, կամաց-կամաց ես իմացել՝ զրոյի սկսած: Կարող ա հիմա էլ մարդիկ ուզում են զրոյից սկսած ծանոթանալ ու երկրպագել Շախտյորին:

----------


## romanista

> Ասենք, թե էդ քո ասած ձևով են դարձել Շախտյորի երկրպագու, ի՞նչ վատ ա: 
> Դու էլ ինչ ծնվել ես, Ռոմային չես իմացել, կամաց-կամաց ես իմացել՝ զրոյի սկսած: Կարող ա հիմա էլ մարդիկ ուզում են զրոյից սկսած ծանոթանալ ու երկրպագել Շախտյորին:


էդ հեչ, հեսա Կրասնոդար ՖԱ-ի ֆան-ակումբ էլ ա ստե բացվելու, Յուրան ընդեղ ա  :Smile:  բան չունեմ ասելու, թող ծանոթանան, թող ցավան, բայց գրազ կգամ ,հենց Հենոն ընդեղից գնաց, Շախտյորին թեկուզ էս ֆորումում ոչ մեկ չի հիշելու)) կամ էլ, եթե հայի համար են ցավում, բա մեր ազգային առաջնության խաղերին խ՞ի ոչ մեկ չի գնում, չի ցավում թմերի համար, մեռյալ վիճակ ա... ազգովի ուրախանում ենք, երբ որևէ հայ արտասահմանում հաջողության ա հասնում, բայց ստեղ էդ նույն բանին ոչ սատարում ենք, ոչ աջակցում, դրա համար էլ ակումբային ֆուտբոլը ստե մեռել ա... մի քիչ տեղին օֆֆտոպ ստացվեց)

----------

Barcamaniac (18.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> ասել էի հիմա հա ով ում կջարդի))))) սենց ամպագոռգոռ բաներ մի գրեք, Հենոն Շախտյորում 2րդ կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ ա, անկախ իրա հաջողություններից... իրականության երեսին մեկ-մեկ նայեք էլի...


Այնպիսի երկրորդ կազմի ինչպիսին են Կոստան, Վիլիանը, Ժադսոնը, Էդուրադոն: Տենց որ նայենք Շախտորի բոլոր ֆուտբոլիստները երկրոդ կազմից են: Հենոն վնասվածք չունեցած ժամանակ նշածս ու էլի շատ ֆուտբոլիստներից ոչ պակաս մեկնարկային կազմում ա եղել: Մի հատ էլ վնասվածքից առաջ խաղերի մեկնարկային կազմերը աչքի տակով անցկացրու՛:

Իսկ այսօր հնարավոր ա մեկնարկային կազմում չլինի, միայն այն դեպքում եթե Լուչեսկուն խիստ պաշտպանողական մարտավարություն ընտրի:

----------

Yellow Raven (16.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Լեո ջան, իմ ասածն էն ա, որ մի հատ հայ ֆուտբոլիստի էդ թմում լինելու համար դառնում են էդ թմի երկրպագու, այնինչ մինչև էդ սկի չգիտեյին խոսքի օրինակ, թե էդ թիմը որ քաղաքն ա ներկայացնում


Իսկ ով ասեց, որ այդ թմի երկրպագու են դառնում: Ես օրինակ Բարսա Ռեալ խաղի ժամանակ միշտ ուզում եմ, որ Բարսան կրի /քանի որ Ռեալին ատում եմ/, չի նշանակում, որ դառա Բարսայի երկրպագու: 

Հիմա էլ ուզում եմ, որ Հենոն կրի /քանի որ երբեք Ռոմայի համար չեմ ցավել/, իսկ դու որ մնում ես Ռոմայի հավատարիմ երկրպագու, այդ առումով կարող եմ միայն ասել՝ հալալա

----------

Լեո (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Իսկ ով ասեց, որ այդ թմի երկրպագու են դառնում: Ես օրինակ Բարսա Ռեալ խաղի ժամանակ միշտ ուզում եմ, որ Բարսան կրի /քանի որ Ռեալին ատում եմ/, չի նշանակում, որ դառա Բարսայի երկրպագու: 
> 
> Հիմա էլ ուզում եմ, որ Հենոն կրի /քանի որ երբեք Ռոմայի համար չեմ ցավել/, իսկ դու որ մնում ես Ռոմայի հավատարիմ երկրպագու, այդ առումով կարող եմ միայն ասել՝ հալալա


 Եթե ուզում ես իմանաս, ես Այաքսի համար էլ չեմ ցավացել, երբ որ Էդոն էր ընդե, ոչ էլ Դոնեցկի Մետալուրգի համար, երբ Բանանցի տղեքն էին ընդեղ խաղում, ցուցակը կարամ շարունակեմ... ուղղակի ես չեմ սիրում մի հայի համար ամբողջ թմի համար ցավալ, անիմաստ ա, ոչ հայկական թիմ ա, ոչ էլ մի եսիմ ինչ ա, մի հատ հայ կա մեջը, որը էգուց մյուս օր թողելու ա ըտեղից գնա ավելի լավ ակումբ... դրա համար էլ ձեզ չեմ հասկանում, չնայած տենց ա, փոքր ազգերի հատկանիշ ա էս

----------


## Sagittarius

> էդ հեչ, հեսա Կրասնոդար ՖԱ-ի ֆան-ակումբ էլ ա ստե բացվելու, Յուրան ընդեղ ա  բան չունեմ ասելու, թող ծանոթանան, թող ցավան, բայց գրազ կգամ ,հենց Հենոն ընդեղից գնաց, Շախտյորին թեկուզ էս ֆորումում ոչ մեկ չի հիշելու)) կամ էլ, *եթե հայի համար են ցավում, բա մեր ազգային առաջնության խաղերին խ՞ի ոչ մեկ չի գնում, չի ցավում թմերի համար, մեռյալ վիճակ ա... ազգովի ուրախանում ենք, երբ որևէ հայ արտասահմանում հաջողության ա հասնում, բայց ստեղ էդ նույն բանին ոչ սատարում ենք, ոչ աջակցում,* դրա համար էլ ակումբային ֆուտբոլը ստե մեռել ա... մի քիչ տեղին օֆֆտոպ ստացվեց)


այ սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, Հույն եկրպագուներին նախանձում եմ, ինչ-որ ուժեղ առաջնություն չունեն, բայց սաղ Եվրոպան կերազեր իրանց նման երկրպագուներ ունենար:

հիմա կասեն ա դե մեզ մոտ նայելու ինչ կա, ճիշտ ա չկա, բայց պարզ տրամաբանություն ա, ֆուտբոլը այսօր բիզնես ա, որում ներդրումների քանակը կախված է երկրպագուների առկայությունից, ամեն ձեր հատկացրած ուշադրությամբ, գրառումով, դիտած խաղով դուք տվյլա թմի ֆինանսներում մեկ միավոր եք ավելացնում: 

Ճիշտ ա կա նեմեց, որը բոլոր ներդրումները անիմաստ ա դարձնում, բայց դուք երբեք գնացել ստադիոն և բոուււ արել երբ հերթական Չեմպիոնությունը Փյունիկին է տրվել: Երբ եք հասկանելի դարձրել, որ դուք եք հայ ֆուտբոլի տերը, երբ եք Արարատ-Փյունիկի մասին թեմա բացել ու ակտիվորեն քննարկել ինչպես օրինակ Բարսա-Ռեալ: Հասկանում եմ այդ ակումբների երկրպագուն եք, բայց նայեք այդ թեմաները /արդեն չեմ էլ ուզում մտնեմ այդ թեմաները, որ իմ դիտումներով այդ փուչիկը չմեծացնեմ/, ամեն օր ակտիվ քննարկվում է, բայց քննարկման թեման ի՞նչ է՝ Ռոնալդուն է ավելի զիլ, թե Մեսսին: 

Ասում են՝ ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ չի, բայց երկրպագուներն էլ երկրպագու չեն: 

հ.գ. երբ ասում եմ դուք, անհատապես ոչ մեկի նկատի չունեմ, նկատի ունեմ մեզ բոլորիս, նաև ինձ: Ես էլ երբեք չեմ փայլել Հայկական ֆուտբոլի ազնիվ երկրպագու լինելով: 
Երկրպագում եմ և միշտ կերկրպագեմ Լիվերպուլին, բայց էլ ինչ երկրպագու եթե իր բակի /քուչի/ ֆուտբոլի մասին չմտածի:

----------

romanista (16.02.2011), Yellow Raven (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

> այ սրա հետ լրիվ համաձայն եմ, Հույն եկրպագուներին նախանձում եմ, ինչ-որ ուժեղ առաջնություն չունեն, բայց սաղ Եվրոպան կերազեր իրանց նման երկրպագուներ ունենար:
> 
> հիմա կասեն ա դե մեզ մոտ նայելու ինչ կա, ճիշտ ա չկա, բայց պարզ տրամաբանություն ա, ֆուտբոլը այսօր բիզնես ա, որում ներդրումների քանակը կախված է երկրպագուների առկայությունից, ամեն ձեր հատկացրած ուշադրությամբ, գրառումով, դիտած խաղով դուք տվյլա թմի ֆինանսներում մեկ միավոր եք ավելացնում: 
> 
> Ճիշտ ա կա նեմեց, որը բոլոր ներդրումները անիմաստ ա դարձնում, բայց դուք երբեք գնացել ստադիոն և բոուււ արել երբ հերթական Չեմպիոնությունը Փյունիկին է տրվել: Երբ եք հասկանելի դարձրել, որ դուք եք հայ ֆուտբոլի տերը, երբ եք Արարատ-Փյունիկի մասին թեմա բացել ու ակտիվորեն քննարկել ինչպես օրինակ Բարսա-Ռեալ: Հասկանում եմ այդ ակումբների երկրպագուն եք, բայց նայեք այդ թեմաները /արդեն չեմ էլ ուզում մտնեմ այդ թեմաները, որ իմ դիտումներով այդ փուչիկը չմեծացնեմ/, ամեն օր ակտիվ քննարկվում է, բայց քննարկման թեման ի՞նչ է՝ Ռոնալդուն է ավելի զիլ, թե Մեսսին: 
> 
> Ասում են՝ ֆուտբոլը ֆուտբոլ չի, բայց երկրպագուներն էլ երկրպագու չեն: 
> 
> հ.գ. երբ ասում եմ դուք, անհատապես ոչ մեկի նկատի չունեմ, նկատի ունեմ մեզ բոլորիս, նաև ինձ: Ես էլ երբեք չեմ փայլել Հայկական ֆուտբոլի ազնիվ երկրպագու լինելով: 
> Երկրպագում եմ և միշտ կերկրպագեմ Լիվերպուլին, բայց էլ ինչ երկրպագու եթե իր բակի /քուչի/ ֆուտբոլի մասին չմտածի:


Ես Արարատի ու նրան նեմեցի կողմից երկրորդ լիգա վռնդելու մասին բազմիցս եմ ստեղ գրել, կհիշես, նեմեցին էլ ինչ ասես ասել եմ ու կասեմ, քանի որ Արարատի երկրպագու եմ, ոչ թե իրա թերխաշ Փյունիկի: Բայց մենակով գնամ Ֆեդերացիայի դեմը կանգնեմ, բողոքս արտահայտեմ, կհելնեն, ոստիկանություն կկանչեն, ու ինձ կգան կտանեն, բայց ոչ թե քաղմաս, այլ գժանոց)) ասում ես ֆանատ)) ու՞ր ա ստեղ ֆանատ) ես ինքս Ռոմայի ֆանատ եմ, բայց եկող տարի որ Արարատը նորից եկավ Բարձրագույն լիգա, հաստատ գնալու եմ ստադիոն ու սատարեմ, մանավանդ Փյունիկի հետ խաղին... թող նեմեցը մեջից տրաքի

----------

Sagittarius (16.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Երեխեք, սխալ եք ընկալում. եթե Շախտյորի համար ենք ցավում, չի նշանակում, որ իր ֆանատը դարձանք, ուղղակի մեզ համար հպարտանալու առիթ է, երբ մեր հայրենակիցը հաջողությունների է հասնում ինչ-որ առաջատար թիմում /դե գոնե մեր առաջնության թիմերից բարձրակարգ թիմում/: Ու, այո, մենք կմոռանանք այդ թիմը, երբ նա տեղափոխվի այլ թիմ. կսկսենք այդ թիմի հանդիպումները դիտել, այդ թիմի համար ցավել, քանի որ այդ թիմում է հանդես գալիս, փայլում մեր ազգային հավաքականի ներկայացուցիչը: Քանի որ մեր առաջնությունում առաջընթացի ու հաղթանակի հնարավորություն ունեն միայն որոշակի թիմեր, մեզ այլ ընտրություն չի մնում, քան երկրպագել այն թիմերին, որտեղ հանդես են գալիս մեր առաջատար ֆուտբոլիստները: Եթե մեր առաջնությունը մի բանի պետք լիներ, մեզ մոտ կմնային, էլի, ոչ թե կձգտեին ասենք Շախտյորում խաղալ: Իսկ Ռեալ-Բարսելոնա իրողությունը անխուսափելի է: Դուք էլ եք ճիշտ, որ քննարկումը միայն ինչ-որ ֆուտբոլիստների հակամարտության կամ համեմատության վրա է հիմնվում, բայց դե դա էլ ցույց է տալիս, որ անգամ այդ բնագավառում է մեր ֆուտբոլը կաղում: Ինչ վերաբերում է մարզադաշտում մեր թիմերին աջակից լինելուն, ապա ես մեկ անգամ չէ, որ ամենայն անկեղծությամբ նշել եմ, որ ինձ ուղղակի չեն թողնում մարզադաշտի կողքով անցնեմ, հետս էլ չեն գալիս, այնպես որ ես ընդհանրապես պետք է լռեմ այդ առումով ու երանի տամ նրանց, ովքեր մեր թիմերի հետ են` ինչ-որ առաջնությունների շրջանակներում: Եթե Ռեալ-Շախտյոր հանդիպում լինի, ես էլի Ռեալի կողմից կլինեմ, բայց կուրախանամ, եթե Հ. Մխիթարյանը գոլ խփի:

հ.գ. օֆֆտոպի հոտ եմ առնում: Հետո կտեղափոխեմ համապատասխան թեմա` կախված ընթացքից:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

Աստղ ջան, մի հատ հարց տամ էլի)) դու կուրախանաս Հենոյի համար, եթե ինքը ասենք բարսայում խաղա ու ռեալի հետ խաղում պոկեր անի :Wink:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ ջան, մի հատ հարց տամ էլի)) դու կուրախանաս Հենոյի համար, եթե ինքը ասենք բարսայում խաղա ու ռեալի հետ խաղում պոկեր անի


Այո, իր համար կուրախանամ: Ասեմ ավելին, ես կմխիթարվեմ նրանով, որ իմ սիրելի թիմը պարտվել է Մխիթարյանի խփած գոլերի պատճառով  :Wink: :

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011), Լեո (16.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (16.02.2011), Սերխիո (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Այո, իր համար կուրախանամ: Ասեմ ավելին, ես կմխիթարվեմ նրանով, որ իմ սիրելի թիմը պարտվել է Մխիթարյանի խփած գոլերի պատճառով :


ասում եմ էլի, մենք տարբեր ենք մտածում))) եթե ռոմային լացիոյի կազմում  խաղալով, պոկեր աներ, ես էլ ընդհանրապես չէի ուզի իրա մասին լսեի :Wink:

----------


## romanista

Կարող ա Ռոմա-Շախտյոր խաղը էսօր կես ժամ ուշացումով սկսվի, քանի որ Հռոմում պետք ա հանդիպեն Իտալիայի վարչապետ Բեռլուսկոնին (որը նաև Միլանի տերն ա, չենք մոռանում  :Smile:  ) ու Ռուսաստանի մասոն նախագահ Մեդվեդևը... բայց թե դրանց հանդիպումը խաղը կես ժամով ուշ սկսելու հետ ինչ կապ ունի, չեմ հասկանում)

----------

Yellow Raven (16.02.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ասել էի հիմա հա ով ում կջարդի))))) սենց ամպագոռգոռ բաներ մի գրեք, Հենոն Շախտյորում 2րդ կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ ա, անկախ իրա հաջողություններից... իրականության երեսին մեկ-մեկ նայեք էլի...


romanista ջան, չգիտեմ դու ինչքան ես հետևել էս տարվա Շախտյորի ելույթներին, բայց ես իրանց գրեթե բոլոր խաղերին հետևել եմ (եթե խաղը չեմ դիտել, ապա գոնե հաշվետվությունը նայել/կարդացել եմ) ու վստահ կարող եմ ասել, որ Հենոն էսօր Շախտյորի հիմնական կազմի ֆուտբոլիստա :Wink: 
Հենոյի առաջին պլյուսը իր ունիվերսալությունն է` նա կարող է հանդես գալ, թե որպես հենակետային կիսապաշտպան ու գրոհներ քանդել, թե որպես հարձակվողական կիսապաշտպան ու գնդակներ մատակարարել հարձակվողին: Իսկ Լուչեսկուն վստահումա առաջին հերթին հենց դրա համար, ինքը կենտրոնական կիսապաշտպանի 2-ը 1-ում վառ օրինակա :Smile:  Նույնիսկ Ժադսոնը, որին համարում են Լուչի ամենասիրած խաղացողներից հոկտեմբերին մի պահ պահեստայինների նստարանին էր հայտնվել Հենոյի պատճառով: 

Էսօր չնայած էսքանին խոսակցություններ են պտտվում, որ Լուչը հնարավորա ավելի պաշտպանական տակստիկա ընտրի ու Հյուբշմանի հետ հենակիտային կիսապաշտպանների զույգը Ստեպանենկոն կազմի: Բայց ես չեմ կարծում, թե տենց լինի, որովհետև Ստեպանենկոն արդեն էնքան պարզամիտ սխալներա գործել, որ Ռոմայի հետ սենց պատասխանատու խաղում իրան խաղացնելը Շախտյորի համար ինքնասպանություն կլինի  :Jpit:  Դե Ռոսսին հում-հում կուտի Ստեպանենկոյին միանշանակ: 
Երկրորդ տարբերակ կարող էր հանդիսանալ Ալեքսեյ Գայը, բայց էսօր ինքը որակազրկվածա, հետևաբար Հենոյից ավելի օպտիմալ հենակետային դժվար թե էսօր Լուչը գտնի: 
Ինձ թվումա Շախտյորը սենց կազմով դուրս կգա խաղադաշտ`

-------------------------Պյատով--------------------------
---Սռնա-----Չիգրինսկի----Ռակիցկի------Ռաց------
----------Հյուբշման------Մխիթարյան------------------
--Դուգլաս Կոստա-----Ժադսոն------------Վիլիան----
----------------------Լուիս Ադրիանո---------------------

Եթե դաժե Մխիթարյանի տեղը Ստեպանենկոն խաղա, պատասխան խաղում միանշանակ Մխիթարյաննա խաղալու :Smile:  

Հ.Գ. Ես արդեն Շախտյորի ֆանատ եմ դառել :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (16.02.2011), Մարկիզ (16.02.2011), Ներսես_AM (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

ոչ մի ուկրաինացի կազմում... ու՞ր ա ստե թիմ)) ուկրաինական Ինտերն ա :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> ոչ մի ուկրաինացի կազմում... ու՞ր ա ստե թիմ)) ուկրաինական Ինտերն ա


Պյատով, Չինգրիսկի,.... Ռակիցկին էլ ա ուկրաինացի եթե չեմ սխալվում

----------

Yellow Raven (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Պյատով, Չինգրիսկի,.... Ռակիցկին էլ ա ուկրաինացի եթե չեմ սխալվում


հա գիտեմ) գրելուց ես էս կազմի հետ չէի) Շախտյորը առաջնությունում լինում ա մենակ լեգիոներներով ա խաղում)) կազմը կարդացի, ինձ թվաց էլի տենց ա: Հետո տեսա էդ երեք խախոլներին  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> ոչ մի ուկրաինացի կազմում... ու՞ր ա ստե թիմ)) ուկրաինական Ինտերն ա


Պյատով, Չիգրինսկի, Ռակիցիկի + նաև կիսահիմնական կազմից` Ստեպանենկո, Վիցենեց, Գայ, Կուչեր  :Smile:

----------


## Սերխիո

> ասում եմ էլի, մենք տարբեր ենք մտածում))) եթե ռոմային լացիոյի կազմում  խաղալով, պոկեր աներ, ես էլ ընդհանրապես չէի ուզի իրա մասին լսեի


բայց պոկեր անելով ՝չի նշանակում ,որ Ռոման կամ Ռեալը կլուծարվեն ու կվերանան , ասեմ ավելի ՝ դաժը  տվյալ տարում  կարողա չեմպիոն դառնալ, նենց որ չարժի ետ մարդու պոկերին վայս լինել... Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ , ես Անրիի  շատ եմ սիրել  ու իրա խփված գոլերից հետո էլ, Թե Արսենալում ,թե Բարսում , ինքը չհեղինակազրկվեց իմ մոտ....
Հ.Գ.
Արշավինը պոկեր արեց Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղում, ռուս մեկանբանները ասում էին ,որ   ետ խաղի մասին կարելի ա գիրք գրել, ի՞սկ մենք...Մենք չենք ուզում իրա մասին լսել...

----------


## romanista

> բայց պոկեր անելով ՝չի նշանակում ,որ Ռոման կամ Ռեալը կլուծարվեն ու կվերանան , ասեմ ավելի ՝ դաժը  տվյալ տարում  կարողա չեմպիոն դառնալ, նենց որ չարժի ետ մարդու պոկերին վայս լինել... Մի բան էլ ավելացնեմ , ես Անրիի  շատ եմ սիրել  ու իրա խփված գոլերից հետո էլ, Թե Արսենալում ,թե Բարսում , ինքը չհեղինակազրկվեց իմ մոտ....
> Հ.Գ.
> Արշավինը պոկեր արեց Լիվերպուլի հետ խաղում, ռուս մեկանբանները ասում էին ,որ   ետ խաղի մասին կարելի ա գիրք գրել, ի՞սկ մենք...Մենք չենք ուզում իրա մասին լսել...


հա, հենց տենց...

----------


## Սերխիո

> հա, հենց տենց...


ընտրությունը քոնն ա, ինչպես նաև մերը, որ էսօր Շախտյոր ենք ձգելու…

----------


## Gayl

> Երկրորդ տարբերակ կարող էր հանդիսանալ Ալեքսեյ Գայը, բայց էսօր ինքը որակազրկվածա, հետևաբար Հենոյից ավելի օպտիմալ հենակետային դժվար թե էսօր Լուչը գտնի:


http://www.marca.com/marcador/futbol...s/ida/rom_sha/
Ապեր էս քանի ժամ ա ցույց ա տալիս, որ հետևյալ սաստավով են դաշտ հելնելու ու Գայն էլ սաստավ ա, եթե որակազրկված ա, ինչպես պատահեց, որ նրա անունն էլ կա խաղացողների մեջ :Think:

----------


## romanista

> ընտրությունը քոնն ա, ինչպես նաև մերը, որ էսօր Շախտյոր ենք ձգելու…


Ձգի, մենակ թե Ռոման Շախտյորին էսօր ուրիշ բանի ա ձգելու))))))

Գայը Կորակազրկվի, եթե էս խաղում դեղին ստանա

----------

Yellow Raven (16.02.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

> Ապեր դրանց պետք է շատ խիստ նկատողություն տան, դրանք ֆուտբոլ խաղալու իրավունք չունեն:Ուղղակի Միլանի բախտը բերեց, ինքը պետք է էտ նույն տրամադրությամբ Չելսիի հետ խաղար ու Գատուզուն էլ բախտը փորձեր ասենք Դրոգբային հարվածեր:


 :Smile:    Մի երկու տարի առաջ էր, Դրոգբային չորս խաղով որակազրկել էին համանման պահվածքի համար, սրան էլ եկող երկուշաբթի ( ՈւԵՖԱ Դիսցիպլինարի նիստն ա) կզրկեն…

----------


## Gayl

Տղերք ջան թարգեք, մեկա հեսա մոտ մեկ ժամից խաղը սկսվելու ա ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառն ա:

Թույլ տվեք խաղերից առաջ գուշակել:

Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա, ամբողջ կարողությամբ Արսենալ եմ երկրպագելու, անգամ գնալու եմ Արսենալիս վրեն ստավկա էլ դնեմ, բայց... *Բարսելոնա*, մեկ էլ Վենգերի ասած Արսենալը նվեր չի, ով գիտի ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում ա:
Ռոմա - Շախտյոր, Ռոման կհաղթի ու կարծում եմ այդ խաղին երեք գոլ չի լինելու հավանական եմ համարում 1:0 և 2:0 հաշիվները ի օգուտ Ռոմայի, Ռոման Արսենալ չի որ կարողանա Շախտյորին մինչև վերջ քանդի քցի մի կողմ:
Ռոմանիստա Վուչինիչը չի խաղալու՞:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> http://www.marca.com/marcador/futbol...s/ida/rom_sha/
> Ապեր էս քանի ժամ ա ցույց ա տալիս, որ հետևյալ սաստավով են դաշտ հելնելու ու Գայն էլ սաստավ ա, եթե որակազրկված ա, ինչպես պատահեց, որ նրա անունն էլ կա խաղացողների մեջ


Հնարավորա սխալվել եմ, համենայն դեպս ես հիշում էի, որ Գայը որակազրկված էր :Think: 
Բայց նույնիսկ Գայի առկայության դեպքում Մարկայի գրած կազմը 80 տոկոսով բացառվումա, Լուչը չի գժվել, որ մի հենակետայինով մրցակցի հարկի տակ դուրս գա Ռոմայի դեմ :Smile:  Մի ժամ մնաց, սպասենք :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

Էսօրվա իմ կանխատեսումները.

Արսենալ 1 - 3 Բարսա

Ռոմա 2 - 0 Շախտյոր

 :Xeloq:

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Տղերք ջան թարգեք, մեկա հեսա մոտ մեկ ժամից խաղը սկսվելու ա ու ամեն ինչ պարզ կդառն ա:
> 
> Թույլ տվեք խաղերից առաջ գուշակել:
> 
> Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա, ամբողջ կարողությամբ Արսենալ եմ երկրպագելու, անգամ գնալու եմ Արսենալիս վրեն ստավկա էլ դնեմ, բայց... *Բարսելոնա*, մեկ էլ Վենգերի ասած Արսենալը նվեր չի, ով գիտի ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում ա:
> Ռոմա - Շախտյոր, Ռոման կհաղթի ու կարծում եմ այդ խաղին երեք գոլ չի լինելու հավանական եմ համարում 1:0 և 2:0 հաշիվները ի օգուտ Ռոմայի, Ռոման Արսենալ չի որ կարողանա Շախտյորին մինչև վերջ քանդի քցի մի կողմ:
> Ռոմանիստա Վուչինիչը չի խաղալու՞:


Խաղալու են Վուչ - Տոտտի - Մենեզ եռյակը, ըստ նախնական տեղեկությունների)

Գայի մասին վերևում գրել եմ)

----------

Gayl (16.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Ի դեպ՝ սաղ ֆուտբոլային հասարակությունը դատափետում էր Ռոնալդուին, որ Պեպին  բռդեց , բայց խի հիմա ոչ մեկը չի նշում ,թե գատուզոն իրան ինչ անասունի, ԲՏ-ի, սրիկայի պես էր պահում իրան... Յանի ի՞նչ դերասանություններ էր անում , չեմ հասկանում



Պետրոս ջան ինչ մտածել եմ Ռոնալդուի մասին երբ Պեպին բրդեց, դրա հարյուրապատիկը մտածել եմ էրեկվա էս եզի տղու մասին, ու մեկ էլ Ֆլամինին էր վայթե, որ անասունավարի տվեց էն տղու ոտը ջարդեց: 

Էսօր Բարսելոնա ու Շախտյոր  :Goblin:

----------

Sagittarius (16.02.2011), Yellow Raven (16.02.2011), Լեո (16.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հնարավորա սխալվել եմ, համենայն դեպս ես հիշում էի, որ Գայը որակազրկված էր
> Բայց նույնիսկ Գայի առկայության դեպքում Մարկայի գրած կազմը 80 տոկոսով բացառվումա, Լուչը չի գժվել, որ մի հենակետայինով մրցակցի հարկի տակ դուրս գա Ռոմայի դեմ Մի ժամ մնաց, սպասենք


Խաղից 20 րոպե առաջ ավելի ճշգրիտ տվյալներ կտան, այնուամենայնիվ Շախտյորը Ինտեռ չի, որ կարողանա բետոնյա պաշտպանություն ստեղծի:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արսենալ-Բարսելոնա 1-2
Ռոմա-Շախտյոր 1-2

 :Blush:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Խաղից 20 րոպե առաջ ավելի ճշգրիտ տվյալներ կտան, այնուամենայնիվ Շախտյորը Ինտեռ չի, որ կարողանա բետոնյա պաշտպանություն ստեղծի:


Հա, Շախտյորի պաշտպանությունը շատ թույլա :Sad: 
Արսենալի հարձակումը 5 անպատասխան գնդակ ուղարկեց Պյատովի դարպասը: Բայց հուսանք էսօր լավ կստացվի պաշտպանվելը :Smile:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. ստոոոպ :
Չշարունակեք անձական հարթություն տեղափոխող գրառումները :*

----------

romanista (16.02.2011), Yellow Raven (16.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

Ժողովուրդ, կասե՞ք, Արարատ ալիքի բացակայության դեպքում երկու խաղերից երկրորդը ո՞ր ալիքով են ցույց տալու) ես ուղղակի ՆՏՎ+ով եմ միշտ նայում, ուղղակի էս անգամ հետաքրքիր ա հայտնի պատճառներով))))

----------


## Yellow Raven

> -------------------------Պյատով--------------------------
> ---Սռնա-----Չիգրինսկի----Ռակիցկի------Ռաց------
> ----------Հյուբշման------Մխիթարյան------------------
> --Դուգլաս Կոստա-----Ժադսոն------------Վիլիան----
> ----------------------Լուիս Ադրիանո---------------------


Աաաաա, լավնա Լուչեսկուն էլի :Love: 
Գուշակել էի ամբողջ կազմը, կարաք վարկանշեք :Jpit:  :Blush: 
Հենոն խաղումա :Drinks: 

Հ.Գ. Գայն էլ դաժե զամենների մեջ չկա :LOL:  Նոստրադամուսն եմ :Jpit:

----------

Sagittarius (16.02.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ժողովուրդ, կասե՞ք, Արարատ ալիքի բացակայության դեպքում երկու խաղերից երկրորդը ո՞ր ալիքով են ցույց տալու) ես ուղղակի ՆՏՎ+ով եմ միշտ նայում, ուղղակի էս անգամ հետաքրքիր ա հայտնի պատճառներով))))


Շողակաթ :Smile:

----------

romanista (16.02.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Մեր ախպերը հիմնական կազմում ա, մեռնեմ ջանին  :Jpit: : 
Եթե անգամ Հենոյի պահը դնենք մի կողմ` մեղմ ասած չեմ սիրում իտալական ֆուտբոլ ու Անգլո -Իսպանական եզրափակիչ եմ ուզում:

----------


## Ուրվական

> ասել էի հիմա հա ով ում կջարդի))))) սենց ամպագոռգոռ բաներ մի գրեք, Հենոն Շախտյորում 2րդ կազմի ֆուտբոլիստ ա, անկախ իրա հաջողություններից... իրականության երեսին մեկ-մեկ նայեք էլի...


Ապեր, հիմա, երբ խաղը սկսվել ա ու տեսնում ենք, թե ով է խաղում, հուսով եմ դու կհասկանաս, որ սխալ ես ընկալում Շախտյորում Հենոյի ֆուտբոլը ու կսկսես իրականության երեսին նայել: Գոնե մեկ-մեկ:

----------

Ներսես_AM (17.02.2011), Սերխիո (18.02.2011)

----------


## Ungrateful

Ժող, ո՞նց ա խաղում Հենոն: Չեմ հասցնում էդ խաղին հետևեմ: Արսենալ - Բարսան եմ նայում, ինտրիգան շատ ա  :Cool: :

----------


## Ungrateful

1 -3  Բացել ա  :LOL:

----------

Ներսես_AM (17.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Աաաաա, դզեց, 1-3 Շախտյորը սպանում ա  :Hands Up: 

Իսկ դե կապտանռնագույները չեն հիասթափեցնում  :Cool:  Ափսոս 2 շատ լավ պահ կորցրեցին Մեսսին և Պեդրոն:

----------

Ներսես_AM (17.02.2011)

----------


## Ներսես_AM

1-3  :Cool:  
Բայց ոնց ա դզում  :Love:

----------

Ungrateful (17.02.2011), Լեո (17.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ռոմայի գերազանց մարզավիճակի մասին ասեկոսեները հօդս են ցնդում  :Lol2:

----------


## romanista

աչքիս առաջ գալիս ա 2 տարի առաջվա Պանատինաիկոսի հետ ՈՒԵՖԱի խաղը... նույնն էր... էս թիմը ուղղակի չի կարում թզուկների հետ խաղա, կգնա Միլանով, Յուվեով, Բավարիայով կփշրի, կգա Բրեշիաների, Պանատինաիկոսների ու Շախտյորների կհագնի... նույնն ա ոնց որ առանց դարպասապահի խաղանք, էն խլուրդի դեմքով բրազիլացուն խ՞ի եք գոլերին կայնացրել, հենա Լորիային դնեյիք, համ էլ պրակտիկա կունենար... չնայած պաշտպան ա, Դոնիից լավ կկայներ... եթե 4:3 պրծնի, ես չեմ զարմանա, բայց դեռ ամեն ինչ տանում ա նրան, որ ճիշտ են դուրս գալիս ռոմանիստաները, որոնք Նապոլիի հետ խայտառակ խաղից հետո Տրիգորիայի պատին Ռոմայի տրեներովկի վախտ գրել էին ընդամենը մի բառ՝ indegni...

ամեն դեպքում, ես էս թմին հավատում եմ, հավատում եմ, որ գոնե կփորձեն անեն էն, ինչ արեցին Ինտերի հետ, որովհետև Շախտան առանց խաղալու մեզ գոլեր ա խփում...
ես իմ ciao - ն դոն Կլաուդիոյին ասում եմ...

----------


## Ungrateful

Արսենա՜լ  :Yahoo:

----------

Ambrosine (17.02.2011), Armen.181 (17.02.2011), Gayl (17.02.2011), Moonwalker (17.02.2011), Sagittarius (17.02.2011), tikopx (17.02.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.02.2011), Սերխիո (18.02.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Արսենա՜լ


Այո՜... Արշավի՜ն...  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Իրոք հալալա Արսենալին…  :Cool:

----------


## Ungrateful

Մեռնեմ դրա մոլոկան ջանին)))) 
Թշնամուս մրցակիցը իմ բարեկամն ա...  :Jpit:  Ու վօօբշե, 2 խաղերն էլ սրտովս եղան:  :Yahoo: 

Շնորհավորում եմ Արսենալի բոլոր երկրպագուներին... Էսօր ձեր չափ բալետ եմ արել  :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (17.02.2011), Armen.181 (17.02.2011), Gayl (17.02.2011), Moonwalker (17.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

ժողովուրդ եսինչ բանա, բարսայի բալելշիկների մի թիմի ասում են հալալա, առաջին անգամ եմ տենում, բայց դե ելի կեսը ձեն չեն ահանում մեկա :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Ձգտեց ու հասավ իր ուզածին Արսենալը  :Ok:  

Էս էն բացառիկ դեպքերից ա, երբ Բարսայի պատրությունից ցավ չեմ ապրում  :Smile: 

Իսկ Պեպը սխալվեց՝ Վիլիային փոխարինելով Կեյտայով: Պիտի փորձեր Պեդրոյի փոխարեն Բոյանին խաղադաշտ դուրս բերել, Պեդրոն հաճախ էր սխալվում:

----------

tikopx (17.02.2011), Yellow Raven (17.02.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> ժողովուրդ եսինչ բանա, բարսայի բալելշիկների մի թիմի ասում են հալալա, առաջին անգամ եմ տենում, բայց դե ելի կեսը ձեն չեն ահանում մեկա


Իսկ հիմա երկրորդ անգամ տես, որ ասում եմ «հալալա», տեսնելով Արսենալի 2 գոլերը, միայն կարող եմ ասել հալալա Արսենալ: Որ Բարսելոնայի երկրպագու է, դա չի նշանակում պետք է իրականությունից շեղվել և փորձել այլ բան ապացուցել:

----------


## Լեո

> ժողովուրդ եսինչ բանա, բարսայի բալելշիկների մի թիմի ասում են հալալա, առաջին անգամ եմ տենում, բայց *դե ելի կեսը ձեն չեն ահանում մեկա*


Տիկ ջան, սրանից հետո աշխատի սենց հայտարարություններդ անվանական անես, որ կարող ա մեկ-մեկ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով Բարսայի անհաջող խաղերից հետո ակումբ չկարողանամ մտնեմ, հետո գամ գրածներիդ պատասխանեմ:

----------


## Gayl

Ջաաաաաաաան, մոռթեցինք, ապրեք տղերք ջան, Բարսան ջոկել էր իրա սեփական լիգայում ա խաղում: 
Արսենալից բացակայում էր դարպասապահը, հենակետային կիսապաշտպանը, կենտրոնական պաշտպանը, Նասրին երկար բացակայությունից հետո առաջին անգամ էր խաղադաշտ մտել, բայց Արսենալը ունի  Վենգեր, Արսենալը չունի գերտրանսֆերային ֆուտբոլիստներ, բայց ունի կամքի ուժ, իսկ ով ասում էր Բարսան անպարտելի է թող այդպես էլ մտածեն, ահա այսպիսին է լինում անգլիական դաժան ապտակը:

----------

Ambrosine (17.02.2011), Armen.181 (17.02.2011), Moonwalker (17.02.2011), Sagittarius (17.02.2011), tikopx (17.02.2011), Ungrateful (17.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Ջաաաաաաաան, մոռթեցինք, ապրեք տղերք ջան, Բարսան ջոկել էր իրա սեփական լիգայում ա խաղում: 
> Արսենալից բացակայում էր դարպասապահը, հենակետային կիսապաշտպանը, կենտրոնական պաշտպանը, Նասրին երկար բացակայությունից հետո առաջին անգամ էր խաղադաշտ մտել, բայց Արսենալը ունի  Վենգեր, Արսենալը չունի գերտրանսֆերային ֆուտբոլիստներ, բայց ունի կամքի ուժ, իսկ ով ասում էր Բարսան անպարտելի է թող այդպես էլ մտածեն, ահա այսպիսին է լինում անգլիական դաժան ապտակը:


Բա, սա դեռ Բարսայի պարտությունների սկիզբնա, իրանք խաբար չեն

----------


## romanista

Դոնեցկի խաղի վախտ Ռոման արդեն նոր տերեր կունենա, 2 շաբաթվա մեջ թիմը ծախելու են ամերիկացի միլիոնատերերի խմբի + նոր մարզիչ, ու էդ տարբերակում կարելի ա մտածել ընդե 2:0 կրելու մասին... շնորհակալ եմ թիմից երկրորդ գոլի ու մնացած ջանքերի համար... իսկ Շախտյորը, Շախտյորը ի՞նչ, առանց խաղալու խաղ ա կրում... Հենոյին էլ ես բացի մի անգամ կանոնները խաղտելուց ու մի անգամ շեղ հարվածելուց դաշտում չտեսա...

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ջաաաաաաաան, մոռթեցինք, ապրեք տղերք ջան, Բարսան ջոկել էր իրա սեփական լիգայում ա խաղում: 
> Արսենալից բացակայում էր դարպասապահը, հենակետային կիսապաշտպանը, կենտրոնական պաշտպանը, Նասրին երկար բացակայությունից հետո առաջին անգամ էր խաղադաշտ մտել, բայց Արսենալը ունի  Վենգեր, Արսենալը չունի գերտրանսֆերային ֆուտբոլիստներ, բայց ունի կամքի ուժ, իսկ ով ասում էր Բարսան անպարտելի է թող այդպես էլ մտածեն, ահա այսպիսին է լինում անգլիական դաժան ապտակը:


Բարսան այսօր անպարտելի է, անպարտելի ամբողջ աշխարհի մասշտաբով:
Այսօր Բարսան նվաճել է գրեթե բոլոր հնարավոր տիտղոսները, և այդ ամենը տեսնելով վստահորեն կարող եմ ասել...
*Բարսան անպարտելի է:*

----------


## Լեո

Հետաքրքիր ա, Արսենալի՞ երկրպագուներն են ավելի շատ ուրախացել, թե Ռեալի՞  :Lol2:

----------

Ապե Ջան (17.02.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

Ռոման նույնիսկ երկրորդ գնդակին արժանի չէր: Ինչևէ, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ամեն ինչ ընթանում է ըստ տրամաբանության: Ռոմայի պես ֆուտբոլային մոլախոտները պետք է մաքրվեն՝ ինչքան շուտ, էնքան լավ: Կրկնակի ուրախ եմ, որ մաքրողի դերը ստանձնել է իմ ազգային հավաքականի առաջատարի թիմը: 
Շնորհավոր հայ ֆուտբոլասերներ՝ մեր Հենոյի թիմի հաղթանակի համար: Չնայած որ իր լավագույն խաղը չէր խաղում այսօր Հենոն:

----------

Ungrateful (17.02.2011), Սերխիո (18.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Տիկ ջան, սրանից հետո աշխատի սենց հայտարարություններդ անվանական անես, որ կարող ա մեկ-մեկ օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով Բարսայի անհաջող խաղերից հետո ակումբ չկարողանամ մտնեմ, հետո գամ գրածներիդ պատասխանեմ:


ապեր են անգամ , շատերը ձեն չհանեցին, դրա համար եմ ասւոմ, ստեղ Բարսացիները շատ շատ են , բա խի չեն գրում

----------


## Լեո

> Ջաաաաաաաան, մոռթեցինք, ապրեք տղերք ջան, Բարսան ջոկել էր իրա սեփական լիգայում ա խաղում: 
> Արսենալից բացակայում էր դարպասապահը, հենակետային կիսապաշտպանը, կենտրոնական պաշտպանը, Նասրին երկար բացակայությունից հետո առաջին անգամ էր խաղադաշտ մտել, բայց Արսենալը ունի  Վենգեր, Արսենալը չունի գերտրանսֆերային ֆուտբոլիստներ, բայց ունի կամքի ուժ, իսկ ով ասում էր Բարսան անպարտելի է թող այդպես էլ մտածեն, ահա այսպիսին է լինում անգլիական դաժան ապտակը:


 Գայլ ախպեր, պատասխան խաղ կա, Արսենալի դուրս թռչել կա, բան կա, ու՞ր ես սենց շտապում: Բա քեզ պե՞տք ա  :Wink: 

Հլը ու՜ր ես, շուտով իսպանական ապտակ ենք տեսնելու  :Smile:

----------

Դարք (17.02.2011)

----------


## tikopx

> Գայլ ախպեր, պատասխան խաղ կա, Արսենալի դուրս թռչել կա, բան կա, ու՞ր ես սենց շտապում: Բա քեզ պե՞տք ա 
> 
> Հլը ու՜ր ես, շուտով իսպանական ապտակ ենք տեսնելու


ես չգիտեմ մյուսը ինչ կլինի, բայց կասկածում եմ ֆիանլը լինի ՝ ԲԱՐՍԱ-Շախտյոր

----------


## Լեո

> ապեր են անգամ , շատերը ձեն չհանեցին, դրա համար եմ ասւոմ, ստեղ Բարսացիները շատ շատ են , բա խի չեն գրում


Էդ իրենց գործն ա, թե խի չեն գրում: Կարող ա պատահեր, որ ես էլ չգրեի (օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով կամ ուղղակի հավես չունենայի): Ու ինձ դուր չէր գա, որ էդ կարգի գրառումներդ նաև ինձ վերաբերեին: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ անվանական ասա:

----------


## tikopx

> Էդ իրենց գործն ա, թե խի չեն գրում: Կարող ա պատահեր, որ ես էլ չգրեի (օբյեկտիվ պատճառներով կամ ուղղակի հավես չունենայի): Ու ինձ դուր չէր գա, որ էդ կարգի գրառումներդ նաև ինձ վերաբերեին: Դրա համար էլ ասում եմ անվանական ասա:


հասկացանք իրար:օկ

----------


## Gayl

Տղերք ջան, որ խնդրեմ գոլերը կտեղադրե՞ք, իմ ինետ շաաաաատ վատա, մի էջը մի քանի րոպեումա բացում, թող բոլորը տեսնեն ինչ է ասել Արսենալ:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռոման նույնիսկ երկրորդ գնդակին արժանի չէր: Ինչևէ, շատ ուրախ եմ, որ ամեն ինչ ընթանում է ըստ տրամաբանության: Ռոմայի պես ֆուտբոլային մոլախոտները պետք է մաքրվեն՝ ինչքան շուտ, էնքան լավ: Կրկնակի ուրախ եմ, որ մաքրողի դերը ստանձնել է իմ ազգային հավաքականի առաջատարի թիմը: 
> Շնորհավոր հայ ֆուտբոլասերներ՝ մեր Հենոյի թիմի հաղթանակի համար: Չնայած որ իր լավագույն խաղը չէր խաղում այսօր Հենոն:


Ուրվական ջան, քո ու romanista-ի ավատարները իրար նման են, մի պահ ինձ թված՝ romanista-ն ա էս գրառման հեղինակը, ու դեմքիս մոտավորապես սենց արտահայտություն էր հայտնվել  :Shok: 

 :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ախպեր, պատասխան խաղ կա, Արսենալի դուրս թռչել կա, բան կա, ու՞ր ես սենց շտապում: Բա քեզ պե՞տք ա 
> 
> Հլը ու՜ր ես, շուտով իսպանական ապտակ ենք տեսնելու


Ախպերս ես հո չասացի, որ արսենալը հաջորդ փուլում է, ուղղակի անպարտելի ակումբը չի պարտվում 1:0 հաղթելուց հետո և երկու գնդակ հինգ րոպեում անպարտելիներին հեչ սազական չի :Wink:

----------

tikopx (17.02.2011)

----------


## Դարք

մարդու գրելու հավեսը պետքա գա, որ գրենք :Jpit:  գոլերը էս սայթում կա

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## romanista

Չէ, տղերք ջան, հասկացանք, առանց խաղի կրեցին, բայց հլը 2րդ խաղ կա, ու Ռոմայի պես լեգենդար թմին Շախտյորին պարտվելու համար մոլախոտ անվանելը ես ընդոնում եմ որպես վիրավորանք իմ հասցեին, քանի որ էսքանիդ մեջից էսօր մենակ մեկն ա իրա թիմի համար ցավում, ու ես հպարտ եմ, որ ցավում եմ հռոմեացիների համար...

----------


## Լեո

> Տղերք ջան, որ խնդրեմ գոլերը կտեղադրե՞ք, իմ ինետ շաաաաատ վատա, մի էջը մի քանի րոպեումա բացում, թող բոլորը տեսնեն ինչ է ասել Արսենալ:


Արսենալ = Արսեն Վենգեր = Մեծագույն ֆուտբոլային մասնագետ, հանճարեղ մարզիչ  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011), Sagittarius (17.02.2011), tikopx (17.02.2011), Yellow Raven (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> *Բարսան անպարտելի է:*


Հեչ ախպերս :Shok: 
*Արսենալ-Բարսելոնա 2-1*

----------

Moonwalker (17.02.2011), tikopx (17.02.2011), Ungrateful (17.02.2011), Լեո (17.02.2011), Սերխիո (18.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ախպերս ես հո չասացի, որ արսենալը հաջորդ փուլում է, ուղղակի անպարտելի ակումբը չի պարտվում 1:0 հաղթելուց հետո և երկու գնդակ հինգ րոպեում անպարտելիներին հեչ սազական չի


Կարո՞ղ ա «Բարսան անպարտելի է» արտահայությունը տառացի ես հասկացել  :Lol2:  

Էդ արտահայտությունը ընդամենը խորհրդանշում ա Բարսայի հզորությունը  :Wink:  Իսկ անպարտելի թիմեր գոյություն չունեն: Չնայած երևի իզուր եմ ասեմ, հաստատ գիտեիր  :Jpit:

----------


## Դարք

> Ախպերս ես հո չասացի, որ արսենալը հաջորդ փուլում է, ուղղակի անպարտելի ակումբը չի պարտվում 1:0 հաղթելուց հետո և երկու գնդակ հինգ րոպեում անպարտելիներին հեչ սազական չի


Gayl ջան, ֆուտբոլում անպարտելի հասկացություն չկա, բոլորն էլ պարտելի են` այդ թվում նաև Բարսելոնանա, սպասենք պատասխանը հանդիպմանը, այն աավելի ինտրիգային կլինի, Արսենալը շատ լավ խաղաց հակագրոհների վրա ու երբ Բարսան պատասխան խաղում հարձակվողական տակտիկա ընտրի, պատկերացնւմ եմ ինչ է տեղի ունենալու Արսենալի հակագրոհների ժամանակ, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հեչ ախպերս
> *Արսենալ-Բարսելոնա 2-1*


....

*http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/5...=1#post2177039*

----------


## Armen.181

> Հետաքրքիր ա, Արսենալի՞ երկրպագուներն են ավելի շատ ուրախացել, թե Ռեալի՞


նեց Մանչեստրից ել կան  :Tongue: , ու ընդանրապես անգլիայից ուրաքանչյուր թմի երկրպագու պետք է ուրախ լինի

----------


## Sagittarius

Ջաաաան Արսենալ Ջաաաա՜ն :Hands Up: 

Վիլշերը սպանում էր էսօր, անլիացիների նոր սերունդն ա մեծանում:




> Դոնեցկի խաղի վախտ Ռոման արդեն նոր տերեր կունենա, 2 շաբաթվա մեջ թիմը ծախելու են ամերիկացի միլիոնատերերի խմբի + նոր մարզիչ, ու էդ տարբերակում կարելի ա մտածել ընդե 2:0 կրելու մասին... շնորհակալ եմ թիմից երկրորդ գոլի ու մնացած ջանքերի համար... իսկ Շախտյորը, Շախտյորը ի՞նչ, առանց խաղալու խաղ ա կրում... Հենոյին էլ ես բացի մի անգամ կանոնները խաղտելուց ու մի անգամ շեղ հարվածելուց դաշտում չտեսա...


Այ ախպեր էտ յանկիներից հեռու մնացեք, դրանք ֆուտբոլի հերը անիծում են:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Թույլ տվեք խաղերից առաջ գուշակել:
> 
> Արսենալ - Բարսելոնա, ամբողջ կարողությամբ Արսենալ եմ երկրպագելու, անգամ գնալու եմ Արսենալիս վրեն ստավկա էլ դնեմ, բայց... *Բարսելոնա*, մեկ էլ Վենգերի ասած Արսենալը նվեր չի, ով գիտի ամեն ինչ էլ պատահում ա:
> Ռոմա - Շախտյոր, Ռոման կհաղթի ու կարծում եմ այդ խաղին երեք գոլ չի լինելու հավանական եմ համարում 1:0 և 2:0 հաշիվները ի օգուտ Ռոմայի, Ռոման Արսենալ չի որ կարողանա Շախտյորին մինչև վերջ քանդի քցի մի կողմ:
> Ռոմանիստա Վուչինիչը չի խաղալու՞:


Դու էլ գուշակություններ չանես  :LOL: :

Շախտյորի կամ ավելի ճիշտ` Մխիթարյանի համար շատ ուրախ եմ  :Jpit: : Արսենալի համար էլ ուրախ եմ այնքանով, որ կամային հաղթանակ տարավ. էդպիսի խաղերը շաաատ եմ սիրում  :Jpit: : Հեռակառավարման վահանակների կոճակները երևի էլ չեն աշխատի. էնքան որ ալիք եմ փոխել  :LOL: : Շնորհավոր Շախտյորի /եթե կան ակումբում/, Մխիթարյանի ու Արսենալի ֆանատներին  :Clapping: :

----------

Gayl (20.02.2011), Moonwalker (17.02.2011), Sagittarius (17.02.2011), tikopx (17.02.2011), Ungrateful (17.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Չէ, տղերք ջան, հասկացանք, առանց խաղի կրեցին, բայց հլը 2րդ խաղ կա, ու Ռոմայի պես լեգենդար թմին Շախտյորին պարտվելու համար մոլախոտ անվանելը ես ընդոնում եմ որպես վիրավորանք իմ հասցեին, քանի որ էսքանիդ մեջից էսօր մենակ մեկն ա իրա թիմի համար ցավում, ու ես հպարտ եմ, որ ցավում եմ հռոմեացիների համար...


Ախպերս սխալ ես ասում, Գայլն էլա իրա թմի համար երկրպագում՝ Արսենալ

Դե ես էլ Լիվերպուլի դեսանտից եմ  :Smile:  իսկ եթե լուրջ մանկությունիցս միշտ երկրպագել եմ Անգլիական գրանդների համար

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

romanista ջան, թեթև տար  :Wink:  Մենք էլ ենք պարտվել ու աշխատում ենք թեթև տանել... ու հլը որ ստացվում ա  :Lol2:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011), Ungrateful (17.02.2011), Ապե Ջան (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Կարո՞ղ ա «Բարսան անպարտելի է» արտահայությունը տառացի ես հասկացել  
> 
> Էդ արտահայտությունը ընդամենը խորհրդանշում ա Բարսայի հզորությունը  Իսկ անպարտելի թիմեր գոյություն չունեն: Չնայած երևի իզուր եմ ասեմ, հաստատ գիտեիր


Լավ ա, որ հզորա կամ շատ հզոր, բայց Վենգերի ասած. «Մենք Բարսայի համար նվեր չենք», դե ֆուտբոլա ինչ ասես, որ չի լինում, հիմա մնացած բոլոր թիմերի միջից ամենահարձակվողական ֆուտբոլը Արսն ու Բարսն են խաղում, երկուսն էլ վտանգավոր, բայց դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ անպարտելի չի բառիս ցանկացած իմաստով:

----------

Լեո (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Դու էլ գուշակություններ չանես :


Հա շեֆ ջան :LOL: 



> ամբողջ կարողությամբ Արսենալ եմ երկրպագելու, անգամ գնալու եմ Արսենալիս վրեն ստավկա էլ դնեմ, բայց... Բարսելոնա


Տո էնքան ռեկլամ արին Բարսին, որ անգամ ես մտածում էի, որ պաշտպանությունը չի դիմանա համ էլ հիմնական կազմից երեք հոգի չկար, որ չոր դատենք ճիշտ եմ ասել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Լավ ա, որ հզորա կամ շատ հզոր, բայց Վենգերի ասած. «Մենք Բարսայի համար նվեր չենք», դե ֆուտբոլա ինչ ասես, որ չի լինում, հիմա մնացած բոլոր թիմերի միջից ամենահարձակվողական ֆուտբոլը Արսն ու Բարսն են խաղում, երկուսն էլ վտանգավոր, բայց դրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ անպարտելի չի բառիս ցանկացած իմաստով:


Միակ անպարտելի թիմն աշխարհում, որն անխտիր չեմպիոն է դառնում, դա Փյունիկն է  :Jpit:  Իսկ աշխարհի մյուս հզորները երբեմն փոխչեմպիոն են դառնում, երբեմն երրորդ հորիզոնականն են զբաղեցնում, երբեմն էլ՝ նույնիսկ լավագուն տասնյակում չեն հայտնվում  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011), Moonwalker (17.02.2011), Sagittarius (17.02.2011), tikopx (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Gayl ջան, ֆուտբոլում անպարտելի հասկացություն չկա


Հա բա ոնց, ես հո հակառակը չեմ պնդել, ուղղակի վստահ եմ, եթե Բարսան հաղթեր նորից այստեղ *անպարտելի* բառը շոշափվելու էր



> Արսենալը շատ լավ խաղաց հակագրոհների վրա ու երբ Բարսան պատասխան խաղում հարձակվողական տակտիկա ընտրի, պատկերացնւմ եմ ինչ է տեղի ունենալու Արսենալի հակագրոհների ժամանակ, ամեն ինչ դեռ առջևում է


Ոչ Բարսան ոչ էլ Արսենալը ինտեռի նման հույսները չեն դնում պաշտպանվելու վրա:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսկ աշխարհի մյուս հզորները երբեմն փոխչեմպիոն են դառնում, երբեմն երրորդ հորիզոնականն են զբաղեցնում, երբեմն էլ՝ նույնիսկ լավագուն տասնյակում չեն հայտնվում


Համաձայն եմ:
Կարևորը շատ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլ տեսանք, շուտվանից այսպիսի արագ ու գեղեցիկ պասերով հագեցած խաղ չէի տեսել:

----------

Դարք (17.02.2011), Լեո (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Վիլշերը սպանում էր էսօր, անլիացիների նոր սերունդն ա մեծանում:


Ես էլ դրա վրա կասկածում էի, էն Արշավինն էլ, ոնց որ պատից կախած հրացան լինի :LOL:

----------


## Դարք

> Ես էլ դրա վրա կասկածում էի, էն Արշավինն էլ, ոնց որ պատից կախած հրացան լինի


որը մեկ-մեկ կրակումա  :Jpit:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ես էլ դրա վրա կասկածում էի, էն Արշավինն էլ, ոնց որ պատից կախած հրացան լինի


Բաց դե մեր մեջ ասած, չնայած խփած գոլին, Արշավինը լրիվ տախտակ ա  :Smile:  մի հատ հակագրոհ վարի տվեց, մի հատ էլ իրա սխալի պատճառով Արսենալը հայ հայա գոլ էր ուտում...

Ճիշտ ա անում Վենգերը, որ չի խաղացնում.... գիտի, որ Մարտի 26ն ա մոտենում  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011), Starkiller (17.02.2011)

----------


## "Green eyes"

Ես Բարսելոնա եմ սիրում:Ու Բարսելոնան ընդհանրապես թիմային խաղ ա ցույց տալիս:Ուղղակի իրանք, որ կրում են հետո թուլացնում են ուժերը, թերագնահատելով հակառակորդի ուժը,և հակառակորդը գրոհման է անցնում:Օրինակ ինչպես որ երեկվա խաղում Բարսելոնա - Արսենալ (2:1)

----------


## salatik

ես էլ Յուվենթուս - Ինտեր խաղն եմ նաել , մի հատ կանալ էինք գտել ինետում Իտալական, ցույց էր տալիս  , շատ լավն էր  :Smile:  Էտօ'օն Մեսսիի օրն էր ընկել, ոնց խփում էր ծուռ էր գնում գնդակը  :Hands Up:

----------


## Gayl

> Ճիշտ ա անում Վենգերը, որ չի խաղացնում.... գիտի, որ Մարտի 26ն ա մոտենում


Էտ էլ մեր խաթր ա անում, բա երկու կես եղանք մինչև հաղթեցին :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես Բարսելոնա եմ սիրում:Ու Բարսելոնան ընդհանրապես թիմային խաղ ա ցույց տալիս:Ուղղակի իրանք, որ կրում են հետո թուլացնում են ուժերը, թերագնահատելով հակառակորդի ուժը,և հակառակորդը գրոհման է անցնում:Օրինակ ինչպես որ երեկվա խաղում Բարսելոնա - Արսենալ (2:1)


Ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ, եթե նկատել ես Բարսան այս տարի ինչքան կարողանում խփում ա, Բարսան պաշտպանողական թիմ չի, որ խփի ու սկսի պահելը, հակառակ դեպքում այս տարվա 3,4,5 և 8 զրոները չէր անի: Ռեալին 5:0 հաղթեց և մեկ վայրկյան չմտածեց պաշտպանվելու մասին, իսկ երեկվա խաղը դա ուրիշ «օպերա» էր, որ կարողանար խոշոր հաշիվ կաներ:

----------

Աբելյան (17.02.2011), Դարք (17.02.2011)

----------


## Աբելյան

Չեմ ափսոսում, որ Արսենալի խաղի վրա փոխեցի, ու սենց հաճույք երևի ոչ մի խաղից էս տարի չեմ ստացել:
1. Արսենալը ցույց տվեց, որ Բարսելոնը անպարտելի թիմ չի, 
2. Որ ավելի լավ ա խելացի թիմային խաղ ոչ էնքան ուժեղ ֆուտբոլիստներով, քան թե անհատական խաղ աշխարհի հավաքականով,
3. Պայթեց Իսպանական Պրիմերա կոչվող փուչիկը, էն հաշվով, որ բացի Բարսելոնից ու Ռեալից մնացած թմերը Ուիգան ու Վեսթ Հեմ են:
Ի դեպ, Վոյցեխ Շչեսնին լավ դարպասապահ ա: Մյուս տարվանից կարա դառնա հիմնական կազմի դարպասապահ:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011), tikopx (17.02.2011), Ungrateful (17.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ի դեպ, Վոյցեխ Շչեսնին լավ դարպասապահ ա: Մյուս տարվանից կարա դառնա հիմնական կազմի դարպասապահ:


Ապեր Ֆաբիանսկին ավելի կատաղած դեմքա, ոնց որ սրկսկվի ու մտնի դաշտ, բայց երկուսն էլ միջին կարգի դարպասապահներ են, Արսենալին Գոմեսի կարգի դարպասապահ ա պետք:

----------


## Աբելյան

> Ապեր Ֆաբիանսկին ավելի կատաղած դեմքա, ոնց որ սրկսկվի ու մտնի դաշտ, բայց երկուսն էլ միջին կարգի դարպասապահներ են, Արսենալին Գոմեսի կարգի դարպասապահ ա պետք:


Ֆաբիանսկին անցած տարի հիշում եմ մեկ-մեկ սպալվում էր: Հա Պորտոյի հետ խաղն ա մտքիս գալի:

----------

Gayl (17.02.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ժող, համաձայն եմ, Արսենալը արժանիորեն հաղթեց: Բայց եկեք չմոռանանք, որ էս փլեյ-օֆֆա,որտեղ հաղթողը որոշվումա երկու խաղի արդյունքում ու չեմ կարծում,թե մրցակցի հարկի տակ 1-2-ը ամենավատ հաշիվն է :Wink: 
Սեփական հարկի տակ գնդակ ենք խփում ու Արսենալը ստիպված է լինում բացվել... Ինձ թվումա Բարսելոնան կանցնի Արսենալին :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ժող, համաձայն եմ, Արսենալը արժանիորեն հաղթեց: Բայց եկեք չմոռանանք, որ էս փլեյ-օֆֆա,որտեղ հաղթողը որոշվումա երկու խաղի արդյունքում ու չեմ կարծում,թե մրցակցի հարկի տակ 1-2-ը ամենավատ հաշիվն է
> Սեփական հարկի տակ գնդակ ենք խփում ու Արսենալը ստիպված է լինում բացվել... Ինձ թվումա Բարսելոնան կանցնի Արսենալին


Ապեր Արսենալը մեկա բաց ա խաղալու, հաստատ չի փակվի, որովհետև չի կարող: Ֆուտբոլա էլի, ինչ ասես կարա լինի, Արսը կարա պարտվի բայց հելնի հաջորդ փուլ, հազար ու մի բան կարող է լինել, բայց ամենակարևորը թող հաջորդ փուլ հելնի միայն արժանին և համոզված եմ, որ կրկին գերգեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի ականատես ենք լինելու:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ապեր Արսենալը մեկա բաց ա խաղալու, հաստատ չի փակվի, որովհետև չի կարող: Ֆուտբոլա էլի, ինչ ասես կարա լինի, Արսը կարա պարտվի բայց հելնի հաջորդ փուլ, հազար ու մի բան կարող է լինել, բայց ամենակարևորը թող հաջորդ փուլ հելնի միայն արժանին և համոզված եմ, որ կրկին գերգեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի ականատես ենք լինելու:


Արսենալը համարյա միշտ երկու հենակետայինովա խաղում` Սոնգ-Ուիլշիր(հիմնականում իրանք են խաղում, չնայած Դիաբի էլ կա): Իսկ եթե ասենք 60-րդ րոպեի դրությամբ հաշիվը Արսենալի օգտին չլինի շատ հնարավոր է,որ Վենգերը նրանցից մեկի փոխարեն հարձակվողական ոճի ֆուտբոլիստ մտցնի ու եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պաշտպանողական ոճի ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ են ստիպված ամբողջ ուժով գրոհելու Բարսելոնան կարա կատարողների վարպետության հաշվին մեկ-երկու գոլ էլ խփել :Wink:

----------


## Altair

> Ընդհանրապես համաձայն չեմ, եթե նկատել ես Բարսան այս տարի ինչքան կարողանում խփում ա, Բարսան պաշտպանողական թիմ չի, որ խփի ու սկսի պահելը, հակառակ դեպքում այս տարվա 3,4,5 և 8 զրոները չէր անի: Ռեալին 5:0 հաղթեց և մեկ վայրկյան չմտածեց պաշտպանվելու մասին, իսկ երեկվա խաղը դա ուրիշ «օպերա» էր, որ կարողանար խոշոր հաշիվ կաներ:


Քո հետ համաձայն եմ , ես Բարսան սիրեցի նրա համար , որ չի վախենում ու սկսում պաշտպանվել , խնդրում եմ ձեր ակումբների վրա չվերցեք:Երեկ պետքա 3-2 կրեր, իմ ասծը հիմնաորվածա - նախ Մեսսիի մաքուր գոլը չհաշվին, երկրորդ Առշոին որ ձեռ եղավ պենալ չդրին , լռիվ ետ հիմար մրցավարն եր :

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալը համարյա միշտ երկու հենակետայինովա խաղում` Սոնգ-Ուիլշիր(հիմնականում իրանք են խաղում, չնայած Դիաբի էլ կա): Իսկ եթե ասենք 60-րդ րոպեի դրությամբ հաշիվը Արսենալի օգտին չլինի շատ հնարավոր է,որ Վենգերը նրանցից մեկի փոխարեն հարձակվողական ոճի ֆուտբոլիստ մտցնի ու եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ պաշտպանողական ոճի ֆուտբոլիստներն էլ են ստիպված ամբողջ ուժով գրոհելու Բարսելոնան կարա կատարողների վարպետության հաշվին մեկ-երկու գոլ էլ խփել


Ապեր եթե հույսդ դրել ես որ Վենգերը կտուֆտի ասեմ որ չստացվավ :Jpit:  Ի դեպ Արշավինը հենց Սոնգի տեղն էլ մտել էր: Ապեր ես ամենաշատը մեկ բանից էի վախենում, որ հանկարծ գռուբի ֆուտբոլ չխաղան, դա անում են այն դեպքում երբ մոտները խուճապ ա սկսվում ու սկսում են ջարդելը, թե չէ Վենգերին մինչև վերջ վստահում եմ, էնի գիտի ինչա անում:

----------


## Gayl

> նախ Մեսսիի մաքուր գոլը չհաշվին


Գոլ չէր:

----------


## Altair

> Գոլ չէր:


Ինչու՞:
Մեկ էլ պենալը չմոռանաս  :Hands Up: …

----------


## Gayl

> Մեկ էլ պենալը չմոռանաս:


Պատահումա :Wink: 




> Ինչու՞:


Օֆսայիդ էր:

----------

Altair (17.02.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Օֆսայիդ էր:


Ո՞վ, Մեսսին թե Պեդռոն:

----------


## Altair

> Պատահումա
> 
> 
> Օֆսայիդ էր:


Եթե տենց նայենք , անցած տարի ձերը դրին , հաշիվը հակառակ էր :

----------


## Gayl

> Ո՞վ, Մեսսին թե Պեդռոն:


Երեկ կրկնության մեջ մաքուր օֆսայիդ եմ տեսել, բայց հիմա չեմ հիշում, որ մեկը, բայց ոնց որ Մեսսին էր օֆսայիդ, վիդեոն, որ քցես կասեմ ու եթե դժվար չի այս թեմայից տեղափոխվենք, թե չէ Աստը գալուա կտրտի:

----------


## Altair

> Երեկ կրկնության մեջ մաքուր օֆսայիդ եմ տեսել, բայց հիմա չեմ հիշում, որ մեկը, բայց ոնց որ Մեսսին էր օֆսայիդ, վիդեոն, որ քցես կասեմ ու եթե դժվար չի այս թեմայից տեղափոխվենք, թե չէ Աստը գալուա կտրտի:


Մեմք չեմպիոննեչի լիգայից ենք խոսում Աստղ ջան  :Jpit: 
Վիդյոն որ գտնեմ կդնեմ Գայլ ջան :

----------


## Gayl

> Մեմք չեմպիոննեչի լիգայից ենք խոսում Աստղ ջան 
> Վիդյոն որ գտնեմ կդնեմ Գայլ ջան :


Հա որ գտնես դիր, բայց ես մանրից հիշեցի, Պեդրոի հարվածի ժամանակ Մեսսին օֆսայիդի մեջ էր:

----------


## Altair

> Հա որ գտնես դիր, բայց ես մանրից հիշեցի, Պեդրոի հարվածի ժամանակ Մեսսին օֆսայիդի մեջ էր:



Իսպանական թերթերը ողողվել են սկանդալային վերնագրերով:
 "Մրցավարը Մոուրինյոյի ընկերն է", "Մրցավարը շուն է" և նման այլ արտահայտությունները ունեն պատճառ: Եկեք չվիճենք, և դիտենք այս "վառ ապացույցը" ... 

Հիմա դուք կհարցնեք ձեզ` Ու՞ր է վիդեոն ... Մարդ կա, կասի` էս լավ տղերքին խափում ե՞ք: Միանգամից հիասթափեցնեմ ձեզ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ YouTube-ից արդեն բոլոր Մեսսիի խփված մաքուր գոլերը փակել է տվել, և դա նշանակում է, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ վախենում է սկանդալից, սակայն այս գործողությունով նա արդեն մի բան շինեց իր գլխին :
Աղբյուրը - http://armbarca.com
Լրիվ հարցերը փակվեցին: Էլի Մոուրինյոն:

Դուխից չընկնեք, տղեք և քուրեր  :Hands Up: 
Առաջ, Բարսելոնա:

----------


## Gayl

> Իսպանական թերթերը ողողվել են սկանդալային վերնագրերով:
>  "Մրցավարը Մոուրինյոյի ընկերն է", "Մրցավարը շուն է" և նման այլ արտահայտությունները ունեն պատճառ: Եկեք չվիճենք, և դիտենք այս "վառ ապացույցը" ... 
> 
> Հիմա դուք կհարցնեք ձեզ` Ու՞ր է վիդեոն ... Մարդ կա, կասի` էս լավ տղերքին խափում ե՞ք: Միանգամից հիասթափեցնեմ ձեզ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ YouTube-ից արդեն բոլոր Մեսսիի խփված մաքուր գոլերը փակել է տվել, և դա նշանակում է, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ վախենում է սկանդալից, սակայն այս գործողությունով նա արդեն մի բան շինեց իր գլխին :
> Աղբյուրը - http://armbarca.com
> Լրիվ հարցերը փակվեցին : Ելի Մոուրինյոն :


Թույլ տվեք լիաթոք ծիծաղել :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Armen.181 (21.02.2011), Moonwalker (18.02.2011), Ungrateful (18.02.2011), Աբելյան (18.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Իսպանական թերթերը ողողվել են սկանդալային վերնագրերով:
>  "Մրցավարը Մոուրինյոյի ընկերն է", "Մրցավարը շուն է" և նման այլ արտահայտությունները ունեն պատճառ: Եկեք չվիճենք, և դիտենք այս "վառ ապացույցը" ... 
> 
> Հիմա դուք կհարցնեք ձեզ` Ու՞ր է վիդեոն ... Մարդ կա, կասի` էս լավ տղերքին խափում ե՞ք: Միանգամից հիասթափեցնեմ ձեզ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ YouTube-ից արդեն բոլոր Մեսսիի խփված մաքուր գոլերը փակել է տվել, և դա նշանակում է, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ վախենում է սկանդալից, սակայն այս գործողությունով նա արդեն մի բան շինեց իր գլխին :
> Աղբյուրը - ԱռմԲարսա
> Դուխից չընգնեք տղեք և քուրեր


Պերսիի ու Արշավինի գոլերն էլ օֆսայիդից էր:Ֆուտբոլա ամեն ինչ էլ կարող է լինել, հիմա մարդը սխալ տեսավ, հա ի դեպ եզրային մրցավա՞րն էր Մոուի ընկերը:
Աշխարհի խաղերին Ջերարդը գնդակը երկու մետրից ավելի գնդակը խոթեց գոլերի մեջ, ամբողջ աշխարհը տեսավ բացի մրցավարից, ախ այդ Մոուն դրան պետք է ցմահ տալ:

----------


## Դարք

> Իսպանական թերթերը ողողվել են սկանդալային վերնագրերով:
>  "Մրցավարը Մոուրինյոյի ընկերն է", "Մրցավարը շուն է" և նման այլ արտահայտությունները ունեն պատճառ: Եկեք չվիճենք, և դիտենք այս "վառ ապացույցը" ... 
> 
> Հիմա դուք կհարցնեք ձեզ` Ու՞ր է վիդեոն ... Մարդ կա, կասի` էս լավ տղերքին խափում ե՞ք: Միանգամից հիասթափեցնեմ ձեզ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ YouTube-ից արդեն բոլոր Մեսսիի խփված մաքուր գոլերը փակել է տվել, և դա նշանակում է, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ վախենում է սկանդալից, սակայն այս գործողությունով նա արդեն մի բան շինեց իր գլխին :
> Աղբյուրը - ԱռմԲարսա
> Դուխից չընգնեք տղեք և քուրեր


մի խառնվեք, հեսա Մեսիի գոլը  :Jpit:

----------

Altair (01.03.2011), Barcamaniac (03.03.2011), Yellow Raven (18.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

:LOL:  :LOL: 
Այ մարդ թարգեք, անչափ վիճելի հարց է, այս վիդեոում, Մեսսին կամ հավասար էր կամ էլ շատ քիչ հետ էր կանգնած, բայց այստեղ ակնհայտ ոչինչ չի երևում, այնպես թարգեք:

----------

Լեո (18.02.2011)

----------


## Moonwalker

> Իսպանական թերթերը ողողվել են սկանդալային վերնագրերով:
>  "Մրցավարը Մոուրինյոյի ընկերն է", "Մրցավարը շուն է" և նման այլ արտահայտությունները ունեն պատճառ: Եկեք չվիճենք, և դիտենք այս "վառ ապացույցը" ... 
> 
> Հիմա դուք կհարցնեք ձեզ` Ու՞ր է վիդեոն ... Մարդ կա, կասի` էս լավ տղերքին խափում ե՞ք: Միանգամից հիասթափեցնեմ ձեզ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ YouTube-ից արդեն բոլոր Մեսսիի խփված մաքուր գոլերը փակել է տվել, և դա նշանակում է, որ ՈՒԵՖԱՆ վախենում է սկանդալից, սակայն այս գործողությունով նա արդեն մի բան շինեց իր գլխին :
> Աղբյուրը - ԱռմԲարսա
> Դուխից չընգնեք տղեք և քուրեր


Աղվեսի դունչը խաղողին չի հասնում, ասում ա խակ ա:  :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (21.02.2011), Gayl (18.02.2011), Ungrateful (18.02.2011), Աբելյան (18.02.2011), Սերխիո (18.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Այ մարդ, պարտվել ենք, լավ ենք արել, ինչ եք սրան-նրան քննադատում: Բոլորն էլ օրերից մի օր պարտվում են, բայց դրանից աշխարհի վերջը չի մոտենում: Էսօր պարտվել ենք, վաղը կհաղթենք, ինչ ա եղել  :Wink:

----------

Gayl (18.02.2011), Inna (18.02.2011), Ungrateful (18.02.2011), Yellow Raven (19.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Բայց լավ էր դուրս էր  :Dntknw: :
Հետո էլ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ն միակը չէ, որ վիդեոները ջնջում է: Դա սկանդալից խուսափելու համար չէ. հեղինակային իրավունքների խախտման դեպքերն է վերացնում:

----------

Gayl (18.02.2011), Moonwalker (18.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Ժող. հլը տեսեք ինչ ֆանտաստիկ մեկնաբանություն եմ գտել:



> Մարզադաշտ` "Էմիրեյթս" Լոնդոն
> Ջերմաստիճանը` 6 աստիճան տաքություն
> Խոնավությունը`81 %
> Եղանակը` Մասն. ամպամած
> 
> Կազմերը`
> "Արսենալ"
> 
> Շենսնի, Ֆաբրեգաս, Կոսցելնի, Նասրի, Վան Պերսի, Ուոլքոթ, Ա.Սոնգ, Ուիլշեր, Ջուրու, Կլիշի, Էբուե
> ...


http://armbarca.com/news/arsenal_bar...2011-02-16-838
Ահա այս հանճարեղ օնլայն մեկնաբանությունը այս հանճարեղ սայթից:

----------


## Լեո

> Ահա այս հանճարեղ օնլայն մեկնաբանությունը այս հանճարեղ սայթից:


Մոռացար նաև նշել, որ այդ հանճարեղ մեկնաբանությունը մեջբերեցիր դու  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

Թույլ տվեք ծիծաղս զսպեմ և մեկնաբանել:
Նախ սկսեմ նրանից, որ չի կարելի, չի թույլատրվում ֆուտբոլ մեկնաբանել և խոսել միայն մեկ թիմից դա մեկնաբանողին պատիվ չի բերում:



> Հավասար խաղ է ընթանում


Ճիշտ ես ասում հարգելի մեկնաբանող, ասածներիցդ շատ պարզ երևաց, որ խաղը հավասար էր :LOL: 



> Պիկե` դեղին քարտ Շակիրայի սիրեցյալին


Շակիրայի խաղթր էր :LOL:  :LOL: 



> 1-1 ... Վան Պերսի ` խփում են լագոդ լուգուդները


Սա արդեն ֆուտբոլասերին երբեք չի կարող պատիվ բերել, դա նշանակում է, որ չի հարգում հակառակորդի խաղը և չի հասկանում, որ ինքը այդ օր շատ գեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլի ականատես եղավ տվյալ «լագոդ լուգուդներ»ի շնորհիվ:



> ԱՆՑՅԱԼ ՏԱՐԻ ՋԱՂՋԱԽԵՑ "ԱՐՍԵՆԱԼԻՆ" 2-2 ՀԱՇՎԻՑ ՀԵՏՈ


Դե որ տենց մտածես ուրեմն Բարսան էս տարի չեմպիոն դառնալու շանս չունի :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Մոռացար նաև նշել, որ այդ հանճարեղ մեկնաբանությունը մեջբերեցիր դու


Ու ես էլ մեկնաբանել եմ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ozon

Հետքրքիր հանդիպում է սպասվում նաև Միլանում, ուր միմյանց հետ հարաբերությունները պարզելու են անցած տարվա Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ֆինալիստները:

----------


## Gayl

> Հետքրքիր հանդիպում է սպասվում նաև Միլանում, ուր միմյանց հետ հարաբերությունները պարզելու են անցած տարվա Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ֆինալիստները


Մեկը Իտալական մյուսը գերմանական: Չոր, կոպիտ, դանդաղ ֆուտբոլ եմ ակնկալում :

----------


## Ozon

> Մեկը Իտալական մյուսը գերմանական: Չոր, կոպիտ, դանդաղ ֆուտբոլ եմ ակնկալում :


Գայլ ջան երեևումա, որ Բունդեսլիգա չես նայում:

Իտալականի դեպքում համաձայն եմ 11 հոգանոց պաշտպանություն, բայց Բավարիան լրիվ այլ որակի ֆուտբոլ ա խաղում: Ագրեսիվ դինամիկ և ավելի շատ հարձակվողական: Համենայն դեպս Բավարիայի վերջին խաղերն են վկայում այդ մասին: Եթե նայած լինեիր Բավարիա-Հոֆենհայմ, Մայնց-Բավարիա խաղերը հավանաբար նման կերպ չէիր գրի:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան երեևումա, որ Բունդեսլիգա չէս նայում:


Վերջին անգամ Բավարիայի խաղն եմ նայել, 2:0 հաղթում էր հետո պարտվեց, իսկ Ինտեռին մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ եմ դիտում:

----------


## Ozon

> Վերջին անգամ Բավարիայի խաղն եմ նայել, 2:0 հաղթում էր հետո պարտվեց, իսկ Ինտեռին մի քիչ շուտ-շուտ եմ դիտում:


դա Քյոլնի հետ էր 3 տուր առաջ, որում Մայունխենցիները հանդես քին գալիս իրենց երկու առաջատարներ` Ռիբերիի և Ռոբենի: Կարծում եմ հասկանումես, որ Բավարիան այդ ֆուտբոլիստներով և առանց նրա ինչա նշանակում: Իհարկե չեմ ուզում ասեմ, որ միայն երկուսիցա կախված թիմի խաղը, բայց այդուհանդերձ մենք շատ ենք ականատես եղել թե էս երկուսը խաղադաշտում ինչ փոթորիկ են բարձրացնում:

----------


## Gayl

> դա Քյոլնի հետ էր 3 տուր առաջ, որում Մայունխենցիները հանդես քին գալիս իրենց երկու առաջատարներ` Ռիբերիի և Ռոբենի: Կարծում եմ հասկանումես, որ Բավարիան այդ ֆուտբոլիստներով և առանց նրա ինչա նշանակում: Իհարկե չեմ ուզում ասեմ, որ միայն երկուսիցա կախված թիմի խաղը, բայց այդուհանդերձ մենք շատ ենք ականատես եղել թե էս երկուսը խաղադաշտում ինչ փոթորիկ են բարձրացնում:


Չէ ես պարտությանը ոչինչ չասացի, ուզում էի ասել, որ վերջին անգամ կոնկրետ էտ խաղն եմ տեսել և նույն կարծիքին եմ:

----------


## Ozon

> Չէ ես պարտությանը ոչինչ չասացի, ուզում էի ասել, որ վերջին անգամ կոնկրետ էտ խաղն եմ տեսել և նույն կարծիքին եմ:


Կարծումես Բավարիան դանդաղ և տխուր ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրողթիմերի շարքումա դասվում? Քո նայած հանդիպումը մղձավանջ էր Բավարիայի համար:

----------


## Gayl

> Կարծումես Բավարիան դանդաղ և տխուր ֆուտբոլ ցուցադրողթիմերի շարքումա դասվում?


Եթե մեկ տարվա մեջ ոչինչ չի փոխվել ապա այո, ապեր ես ցանկացած խաղ համեմատում եմ անգլիականի հետ, դրա համար էլ իմ մոտ այդպիսի կարծիք է ստեղծվել:

----------


## Ozon

> Եթե մեկ տարվա մեջ ոչինչ չի փոխվել ապա այո, ապեր ես ցանկացած խաղ համեմատում եմ անգլիականի հետ, դրա համար էլ իմ մոտ այդպիսի կարծիք է ստեղծվել:


Անգլիական ֆուտբոլը մի կողմ դրած:Ուզումես ասես անցյալ տարի Չեմպիոնների լիգայում Բավարիան տխուր ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում, հենց ասենք նույն անգլիական Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի դեմ? Եթե նման կերպես կարծում քեզ հետ չեմ համաձայնվի: Եվ ասեմ ավելիին Բավարիան շատ անգլիական թիմերին գերազանցումա իրա արագ և ավելի բազմազան ֆուտբոլով:

----------


## Gayl

> Անգլիական ֆուտբոլը մի կողմ դրած:Ուզումես ասես անցյալ տարի Չեմպիոնների լիգայում Բավարիան տխուր ֆուտբոլ էր խաղում, հենց ասենք նույն անգլիական Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի դեմ? Եթե նման կերպես կարծում քեզ հետ չեմ համաձայնվի:


Ապեր նույն Ինտեռի դեմ շատ տխուր ֆուտբոլ ա խաղացել, իսկ Մանչի խաղը նայվելա, որովհետև դաշտում Մանչնա եղել :

----------


## Ozon

> Ապեր նույն Ինտեռի դեմ շատ տխուր ֆուտբոլ ա խաղացել, իսկ Մանչի խաղը նայվելա, որովհետև դաշտում Մանչնա եղել :


Ինտերի հետ խաղը լիովին համաձայն եմ ասեմ ավելին գրեթե ոչնչով աչքի չնկավ: Քո ասելով էնպեսա ստացվում, որ Բավարիան Փյունիկի կարգի թիմա ու Մանչեսթերի շնորհիվ Բավարիան թիմի էր նման: Չէ եղբայր ջան կներես, բայց երևումա, որ բացի անգլիական ֆուտբոլից քեզ ոչինչ չի հետքրքրում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինտերի հետ խաղը լիովին համաձայն եմ ասեմ ավելին գրեթե ոչնչով աչքի չնկավ: Քո ասելով էնպեսա ստացվում, *որ Բավարիան Փյունիկի կարգի թիմա* ու Մանչեսթերի շնորհիվ Բավարիան թիմի էր նման: Չէ եղբայր ջան կներես, բայց երևումա, որ բացի անգլիական ֆուտբոլից քեզ ոչինչ չի հետքրքրում:


Չէ այ ախպեր, բավարիան աշխարհի ամենահզոր ակումբներից մեկն ա, բայց իրա խաղաոճը ինձ դուր չի գալիս, միայն այդքան էի ուզում ասեի, թե չէ այդպես որ լիներ Ինտեռը ՉԼ ի պոչն էլ չէր տեսնի:
Մանչի արագ խաղի շնորհիվ ա, որ էտ խաղը նայվելա, գոնե իմ կողմից:
Ապեր իմ համար անգլիական  ֆուտբոլը գագաթնակետն ա, ամենահզոր առաջնությունը մոլորակում :Wink:

----------

Armen.181 (21.02.2011)

----------


## Ozon

> Չէ այ ախպեր, բավարիան աշխարհի ամենահզոր ակումբներից մեկն ա, բայց իրա խաղաոճը ինձ դուր չի գալիս, միայն այդքան էի ուզում ասեի, թե չէ այդպես որ լիներ Ինտեռը ՉԼ ի պոչն էլ չէր տեսնի:
> Մանչի արագ խաղի շնորհիվ ա, որ էտ խաղը նայվելա, գոնե իմ կողմից:
> Ապեր իմ համար անգլիական  ֆուտբոլը գագաթնակետն ա, ամենահզոր առաջնությունը մոլորակում


 Դե ճաշակին ընկեր չկա իմ համար էլ գերմանական ֆուտբոլից էն կողմ ֆուտբոլ չկա, բայց ամեն դեպքում ընդունի, որ Բավարիան լավ ֆուտբոլա խաղում: Հաստատ ոչ Ինտերա ոչ էլ Միլան կամ էլ ուրիշ իտալական թիմ: Ամեն դեպքում Գերմանական ֆուտբոլը զարգացումա ապրում վառ ապացույցան ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի վարկանիշային աղյուսակում 3-րդ տեղն բարձրանալն է: Եվ ասեմ, որ եթե Ռեալն ու Բարսան չլինեին Իսպանիաին էլ էր անցել:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե ճաշակին ընկեր չկա իմ համար էլ գերմանական ֆուտբոլից էն կողմ ֆուտբոլ չկա, բայց ամեն դեպքում ընդունի, որ Բավարիան լավ ֆուտբոլա խաղում: Հաստատ ոչ Ինտերա ոչ էլ Միլան կամ էլ ուրիշ իտալական թիմ:


Թարսի պես իրա առաջնությունում էս տարի վատ խաղաց :Jpit: , որը ՉԼ ի հետ կապ չունի, բայց դե...

----------


## Ozon

> Թարսի պես իրա առաջնությունում էս տարի վատ խաղաց, որը ՉԼ ի հետ կապ չունի, բայց դե...


Մրցաշրջանի սկիզբը շատ վատ խաղաց, բայց դրա համար էլ լուրջ պատճառներ կային:

Միակ լուրջ պատճառը աշխարհի առաջնությունն էր:

----------

Gayl (21.02.2011)

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Գատտուզոն որակազրկվեց չորս խաղով… 
Մնաց մի ժամ, չգիտեմ Կոբնհավեն նայեմ թե … Լիոն     :Wink:

----------


## Լեո

> Գատտուզոն որակազրկվեց չորս խաղով… 
> Մնաց մի ժամ, չգիտեմ Կոբնհավեն նայեմ թե … Լիոն


Եթե Կոպենհագենի կամ Չելսիի երկրպագու չես և ուղղակի ուզում եմ դիտարժան ֆուտբոլ նայել, իհարկե պիտի ընտրես Լիոն - Ռեալ խաղը  :Wink:

----------

Ungrateful (22.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գատտուզոն որակազրկվեց չորս խաղով… 
> Մնաց մի ժամ, չգիտեմ Կոբնհավեն նայեմ թե … Լիոն


Մեկա մյուս խաղից հետո ամբողջ Միլանի անձնակազմը այլևս չի խաղալու:

Լիոնի խաղը բոմբա լինելու, Մոուրինիոն ուզում ա հայրական ապտակ տա:

----------


## Gayl

Այդքան սպասված Լիոն - Ռեալ Մադրիդ խաղը սկսված է, խաղը այսօր ձեր համար խաղը կմեկնաբանի՝ ԵՍ :LOL: 

Էս էլ սաստավները

----------

Ambrosine (23.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Կոպենհագեն - Չելսի 0:1 Անելկա
 :Bux:

----------


## Լեո

> Այդքան սպասված Լիոն - Ռեալ Մադրիդ խաղը սկսված է, խաղը այսօր ձեր համար խաղը կմեկնաբանի՝ ԵՍ





> Կոպենհագեն - Չելսի 0:1 Անելկա


Հիմա դու ո՞ր խաղն ես մեկնաբանում  :Think:

----------

Gayl (23.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հիմա դու ո՞ր խաղն ես մեկնաբանում


Ապեր ինձ ավելի շատ Չելսիի հաշիվն է հետաքրքրում, բայց որպես սիրուն խաղ Ռեալն եմ խաղում:
Ի դեպ եթե Ռեալը նույն տեմպերով շարունակի ապա անպայման կպարտվի:

----------


## Լեո

> Ի դեպ եթե Ռեալը նույն տեմպերով շարունակի ապա անպայման կպարտվի:


Ես ոչ-ոքի կամ 0-1 հաշվով Ռեալի հաղթանակ եմ կանխատեսում  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

Տղան մտավ և մեկ րոպե անց գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ, Լեո ասում ես Բենզեման ովա՞ :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Տղան մտավ և մեկ րոպե անց գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ, Լիոն ասում ես Բենզեման ովա՞


Մինչև Լիոնը կգա ու հարցիդ պատասխանի, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ: Ինչպես ասում ա Ռեալի երկրպագու ընկերներիցս մեկը, Բենզեման աքլոր ա, ում մեկ-մեկ մտցնում են խաղադաշտ, որ վազվզի  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Մինչև Լիոնը կգա ու հարցիդ պատասխանի, ես էլ իմ կարծիքը ասեմ:


Գալիսա ի՞նչ անի :Jpit: 



> Ինչպես ասում ա Ռեալի երկրպագու ընկերներից մեկը, Բենզեման աքլոր ա, ում մեկ-մեկ մտցնում են խաղադաշտ, որ վազվզի


Մեկ բառով Արշավին: 
Երկուսն էլ չեն համապատասխանում:

----------


## Gayl

Մոռացա ասեմ, որ Անելկան նորից գրավել է դարպասը:

----------


## Gayl

Կյանքը դաժան բան է :LOL: 
Լիոն-Ռեալ 1:1
Գրողը տանի ես արդեն սկսում եմ ճակատագրին հավատալ:

----------


## Gayl

Խաղի հերոսը Կասսիլասն է, մարդը խաղը փրկեց, եթե կարելի է այդպես ասել:
Կոպենհագեն - Չելսի 2:0 
Անգլիականները փռթելով առաջ են գնում ու իրենց երկրպագուներին չեն հիասթափեցնում, վաղն էլ Մանչը իրա գործը կանի ու կարող եմ երկու շաբաթ հանգստանալ :LOL: 
Երևի ֆինալին չորս անգլիականերն էլ խաղան :LOL:  :LOL: 

Լիոն - Մադրիդ 1:1
Հիասթփված եմ, չէի սպասում այսպիսի ելքի, Ռեալը նորից չի կարողանում հաղթել Լիոնին, հույս ունեմ մյուս խաղին կհաղթի:

----------

Armen.181 (23.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Էս ոչ ոք խաղը չի նայե՞լ :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Լավ բան չեղավ  :Sad: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (23.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Էս ոչ ոք խաղը չի նայե՞լ


Նայել ա, նայել  :LOL: :

----------


## Gayl

> Նայել ա, նայել :


Բա եկեք հասկանանք էս ի՞նչ կատարվեց :LOL: 

Աչքիս դու Ռեալին երկրպագելը թարգես ու ուրիշ օգտակար գործով զբաղվես :LOL: 
Քո տեղը ես էի նեռվայնանում :Beee:

----------


## Լեո

> Երևի ֆինալին չորս անգլիականերն էլ խաղան


Վերջում դրածդ երկու սմայլիկները լիովին մեկնաբանում են գրառումդ:

----------


## Լեո

Չպարտվել Լիոնին իր դաշտում՝ սա արդեն Ռեալի համար ձեռքբերում էր, իսկ դուք դրել քննադատում եք  :Xeloq:

----------

Yellow Raven (23.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Վերջում դրածդ երկու սմայլիկները լիովին մեկնաբանում են գրառումդ:


Ներկա պահին 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք ունենք :Tongue: 
Իսկ Իսպանականների վիճակը էտքան էլ լավ չի, չնայած դուք չեք էլ ուզում որ 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք լինի :LOL:

----------

Սերխիո (23.02.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա եկեք հասկանանք էս ի՞նչ կատարվեց
> 
> Աչքիս դու Ռեալին երկրպագելը թարգես ու ուրիշ օգտակար գործով զբաղվես
> Քո տեղը ես էի նեռվայնանում


Ինչ կատարվեց... կատարվեց այն, որ Ռեալս էլի դրանց չհաղթեց  :Angry2: : Ներվայնանալը ո՞րն ա. սպորտ բաժինը ջնջե՞լը  :LOL: :



> Չպարտվել Լիոնին իր դաշտում՝ սա արդեն Ռեալի համար ձեռքբերում էր, իսկ դուք դրել քննադատում եք


Իսկ դու հերիք ա խայթես  :Beee: :

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչ կատարվեց... կատարվեց այն, որ Ռեալս էլի դրանց չհաղթեց : Ներվայնանալը ո՞րն ա. սպորտ բաժինը ջնջե՞լը :


Հանգիստ եղի հաջորդ փուլ կանցնի, բայց էս տիպի խաղով պայքարից դուրս կմնա, եթե չասենք, որ իրա անունը Լիվերպուլ ա:




> Իսկ դու հերիք ա խայթես :


Ուֆ ամեն բան ես պետք է ասեմ: Չես կարողանու՞մ ստորացուցիչ պարտությունից խոսաս :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Ներկա պահին 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք ունենք


Անգամ 1-0 հաշվով հաղթանակը բավարար կլինի, որ Արսենալի «100 տոկոսանոց» արդյունքը ի չիք դառնա  :Tongue:  Իսկ Կամպ Նոու եկած թիմի համար, երբ Բարսան գիտակցում ա խաղի կարևորությունն ու մրցակցի հնարավորությունները, ընդամենը մեկ գոլ բաց թողելը մեծ ձեռքբերում կլինի: Ամեն դեպքում զգույշ եղեք Ռեալի օրը չընկնեք  :Tongue:  Ռեալն էլ Կամպ Նոու գալուց առաջ ինչ վերամբարձ հայտարարություններ ասես, որ չարեց  :Lol2: 




> Իսկ Իսպանականների վիճակը էտքան էլ լավ չի, չնայած դուք չեք էլ ուզում որ 100 տոկոսանոց արդյունք լինի


Էդ էլ կա  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Իսկ դու հերիք ա խայթես :


Ո՞վ ա խայթում  :Shok:  Էդ էլ իմ լավությունը, որ Ռեալի օգտին եմ խոսում  :Beee: 

Ռեալը Լիոնի հետ խաղերում հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի, ու էսօր կարողացավ մասամբ էդ խնդիրները լուծի: Ես կարծում եմ, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները ավելի շատ առիթ ունեն գոհ լինելու, քան դժգոհ: Հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու շանսերը Ռեալի մոտ անհամեմաբ մեծ են, քան Լիոնի:

----------


## Gayl

> Անգամ 1-0 հաշվով հաղթանակը բավարար կլինի, որ Արսենալի «100 տոկոսանոց» արդյունքը ի չիք դառնա  Իսկ Կամպ Նոու եկած թիմի համար, երբ Բարսան գիտակցում ա խաղի կարևորությունն ու մրցակցի հնարավորությունները, ընդամենը մեկ գոլ բաց թողելը մեծ ձեռքբերում կլինի: Ամեն դեպքում զգույշ եղեք Ռեալի օրը չընկնեք  Ռեալն էլ Կապմ Նոու գալուց առաջ ինչ վերամբարձ հայտարարություններ ասես, որ չարեց


Նախ ես քեզանից անչափ վիրավորված եմ և այդպիսի քայլ քեզանից չէի սպասում :Sad: , դու հենց նոր Արսենալին համեմատեցիր Ռեալի հետ, խնդրում եմ գրածդ խմբագրի :LOL: 
Եվ անգամ 3:2 *պարտությունը* կրկնում եմ Արսենալի *պարտությունը* բավական է, որպեսզի Բարսան գա Փյունիկից ֆուտբոլ խաղալ սովորի :Tongue:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ուֆ ամեն բան ես պետք է ասեմ: Չես կարողանու՞մ ստորացուցիչ պարտությունից խոսաս


Ի՞նչ ստորացուցիչ պարտություն: Արսենալից Բարսայի կրած պարտությու՞ն նկատի ունես:

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ ստորացուցիչ պարտություն: Արսենալից Բարսայի կրած պարտությու՞ն նկատի ունես:


Աստղ համ իմ գործն եմ անում համ քո, ախպեր ջան սենց չեղավ մենք սենց չէինք պայմանավորվել:
Այո

----------


## Լեո

> Նախ ես քեզանից անչափ վիրավորված եմ և այդպիսի քայլ քեզանից չէի սպասում, դու հենց նոր Արսենալին համեմատեցիր Ռեալի հետ, խնդրում եմ գրածդ խմբագրի


Միամիտ ստացվեց  :Sorry: 



> Եվ անգամ 3:2 *պարտությունը* կրկնում եմ Արսենալի *պարտությունը* բավական է, որպեսզի Բարսան գա Փյունիկից ֆուտբոլ խաղալ սովորի


Դու անուղղելի լավատես ես... Անգամ հույս ունես, որ Արսենալը կկարողանա Կամպ Նոուում 2 գնդակ խփել  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (01.03.2011), Yellow Raven (23.02.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Աստղ համ իմ գործն եմ անում համ, ախպեր ջան սենց չեղավ մենք սենց չէինք պայմանավորվել:
> Այո


Ու սա ասում ա Արսենալի՞ երկրպագուն  :Shok: 

Կարծու՞մ ես Արսենալի դաշտում հաշվի մինիմալ տարբերությամբ պարտվելը ստորացուցիչ ա  :Shok:  Դու զգացի՞ր, որ հենց նոր վիրավորեցիր Արսենալին  :Think: 
Ինչի՞ Արսենալը էդքան խղճուկ թիմ ա, որ Արսենալին պարտվելը ստորացուցիչ լինի  :Xeloq:

----------


## Gayl

> Միամիտ ստացվեց


Անցած լինի :Beee: 





> Դու անուղղելի լավատես ես... Անգամ հույս ունես, որ Արսենալը կկարողանա Կամպ Նոուում 2 գնդակ խփել


Դա էլ իմ թերությունն ա :Sad:  :LOL: 
Աշխարհի ամենահզոր երկու գերակումբների համար անհնարին ոչինչ չկա :Cool:

----------


## Լեո

> Աշխարհի ամենահզոր երկու գերակումբների համար անհնարին ոչինչ չկա


Այ սա ուրիշ բան, թխի գա  :Cool:

----------


## Gayl

> Ու սա ասում ա Արսենալի՞ երկրպագուն 
> 
> Կարծու՞մ ես Արսենալի դաշտում հաշվի մինիմալ տարբերությամբ պարտվելը ստորացուցիչ ա  Դու զգացի՞ր, որ հենց նոր վիրավորեցիր Արսենալին 
> Ինչի՞ Արսենալը էդքան խղճուկ թիմ ա, որ Արսենալին պարտվելը ստորացուցիչ լինի


Նկատի ունեի ամենաուժեղը 5 րոպեում 2 գնդակ բաց թողեց և դա իրեն հաստատ պատիվ չի բերում, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ այդպիսի բան ամբողջ մոլորակում միայն Արսենալը կարող է անել ուրեմն ճիշտ ես, ես ներող :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Այ սա ուրիշ բան, թխի գա


Թխեց ու չխնայեց :Wink: 

Մի քիչ էլ Չելսիից խոսանք :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ո՞վ ա խայթում  Էդ էլ իմ լավությունը, որ Ռեալի օգտին եմ խոսում 
> 
> Ռեալը Լիոնի հետ խաղերում հոգեբանական խնդիրներ ունի, ու էսօր կարողացավ մասամբ էդ խնդիրները լուծի: Ես կարծում եմ, որ Ռեալի երկրպագուները ավելի շատ առիթ ունեն գոհ լինելու, քան դժգոհ: Հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու շանսերը Ռեալի մոտ անհամեմաբ մեծ են, քան Լիոնի:


Դա իմ համար արդարացում չէ  :Beee: : Եթե կար ռեալ հաղթելու շանս, էլ հոգեբանական խնդիրը ո՞րն է: Չեմ ասում՝ շատ վատ է, ամեն ինչ կորած է, բայց հաղթանակը ձեռքներից բաց թողեցին :քռայ



> Նախ ես քեզանից անչափ վիրավորված եմ և այդպիսի քայլ քեզանից չէի սպասում, դու հենց նոր Արսենալին համեմատեցիր Ռեալի հետ, խնդրում եմ գրածդ խմբագրի


 :Angry2: 



> Աստղ համ իմ գործն եմ անում համ քո, ախպեր ջան սենց չեղավ մենք սենց չէինք պայմանավորվել:
> Այո


Ես կաշկանդված եմ մոդերատորական մանդատով  :Jpit: : Իսկ դու աշխատի, ասում են` գեղեցկացնում ա մարդուն  :LOL: :

Արսան հաղթեց Բարսային /քոփիռայթ Ռեդ/, որովհետև աշխատեց, ջանքեր գործադրեց, վաստակեց գոլը: Իսկ Լիոնը երկնքից Կասիլլասի դարպասը ընկած գոլ ստացավ:

----------


## Լեո

> Նկատի ունեի ամենաուժեղը 5 րոպեում 2 գնդակ բաց թողեց և դա իրեն հաստատ պատիվ չի բերում, բայց եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ այդպիսի բան ամբողջ մոլորակում միայն Արսենալը կարող է անել ուրեմն ճիշտ ես, ես ներող


Գայլ ախպեր, դու մինչև ամսի 8-ի ուշ գիշեր լավ կայֆավատ եղի էս թեմայում, դրանից հետո ես կգամ, ու երազային քո օրերը կվերջանան  :Lol2:

----------

Դարք (23.02.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> 


Ինքդ դատիր: Արսենալը իմ համար ամենաառաջինն ա, հետո Լիվերը, Մանչը, Չելսին, Տոտենհեմը, Սիթին հետո մնացած խմբերը դրանից հետո գալիսա անգլիական բոլոր դիվիզիոնների թիմերը, մանկապատանեկան թիմերից վեկալած փողոցային ֆուտբոլից վերջացրած :LOL:  հետո հոգուս խորքում Ռեալի համար եմ ուրախ լինում էն էլ հին տղերքի խաթր, բա էտ դեպքում խի չպետք է վիրավորվեմ, հը՞ :Angry2: 




> Ես կաշկանդված եմ մոդերատորական մանդատով : Իսկ դու աշխատի, ասում են` գեղեցկացնում ա մարդուն :


  :Pioneer:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ախպեր, դու մինչև ամսի 8-ի ուշ գիշեր լավ կայֆավատ եղի էս թեմայում, դրանից հետո ես կգամ, ու երազային քո օրերը կվերջանան


Ապեր ճիշտն ասած տենց էլ անում եմ, հետո որոշ ժամանակով թռած ման կգամ  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինքդ դատիր: Արսենալը իմ համար ամենաառաջինն ա, հետո Լիվերը, Մանչը, Չելսին, Տոտենհեմը, Սիթին հետո մնացած խմբերը դրանից հետո գալիսա անգլիական բոլոր դիվիզիոնների թիմերը, մանկապատանեկան թիմերից վեկալած փողոցային ֆուտբոլից վերջացրած հետո հոգուս խորքում Ռեալի համար եմ ուրախ լինում էն էլ հին տղերքի խաթր, բա էտ դեպքում խի չպետք է վիրավորվեմ, հը՞


Ես որ դատեմ, շատ վատ կլինի  :LOL: :
Կարևորը, որ հոգուդ խորքում ես ուրախանում, իսկ դա ամենակարևորն է: Շատ հաճախ հոգում կատարվողը չենք արտահայտում, սկսում ենք դա քողարկելու համար դրան փոխարինողներ փնտրել:

----------

Gayl (23.02.2011), Լեո (23.02.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ռեալի համար շատ հարմար հաշիվ էր, բայց Լիոնը հեշտ չի հանձնվի :Smile: 
Էսօր ամենաանհետաքրքիր խաղերն են լինելու 1/8-ի` իմ կարծիքով :Smile: 

1/4-ում սպասում եմ հետևյալ թիմերին` Տոտենհեմ,ՄՅՈՒ,Չելսի,Բավարիա,Բարսելոնա,Ռեալ,Շախտյոր,Շալկե-04  :Smile:

----------

Altair (01.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռեալի ցուցադրած խաղը  շատ հավասարակշռված, լուրջ, ու ՉԼ-ի  փլեյ-օֆֆի  վայել խաղ էր  դժվար մարզադաշտում, նենց ,որ գնահատականս դրական ա, բայց դե  ամեն դեպքում , մենք ունեցանք կորուստ, քանի որ ստանդարտից  գոլ կերանք հավայի,  երկու հատ տրուբա ծռինք, մի հատ  էլ պենալ չստացանք, Խեդիրան էլ վանասվածք ստացավ...
սպասում եմ 1/4  ում Բավարիային...  :Goblin:

----------


## Ozon

Շնորհավորում եմ Մյունխենյան գրանդի բոլոր երկրպագուներին: Սրտներս հովացավ ռևանշը կայացավ: Բավարիան միշտ է ու ամենւրեք: Բրավո Ռոբեն Բրավո Գոմեզ Բրավո Բավարիա:

----------

Gayl (03.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

> Այ մարդ թարգեք, անչափ վիճելի հարց է, այս վիդեոում, Մեսսին կամ հավասար էր կամ էլ շատ քիչ հետ էր կանգնած, բայց այստեղ ակնհայտ ոչինչ չի երևում, այնպես թարգեք:


Գայլ ջան էլի թարգենք , բայց գոլը ընդունելով :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան էլի թարգենք , բայց գոլը ընդունելով


Հազար ներողություն բայց ինձ արդեն թվում ա, որ դու ֆուտբոլային կանոններից գրեթե ոչինչ չես հասկանում  :Wink:  և ամենավատը ոնց որ ֆուտբոլ տեսած չլինես ու չհասկանաս, որ էտ դիրքից հաստատ ոչինչ չի երևում : Ախպերս եթե ես ընդունեմ, մեկա հաշիվը 2:2 չի դառնալու, իսկ եթե խոսենք թե ինչքան այդպիսի սխալներ են եղել, մի քանի տարի կգրեմ, դու մտածի որ 2:2 հաշիվ կարող էր լինել այն ժամանակ երբ Մեսսին կանգնած էր դարպասապահի դիմաց, դե թող խփեր, ինքը ամենաամենա տղեն չի՞, այնպես որ մի արդարացրեք այդ պարտությունը :

----------

Armen.181 (02.03.2011), Moonwalker (01.03.2011), Ozon (02.03.2011), Ներսես_AM (01.03.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

էէէ

----------


## Yellow Raven

Բարի երեկո ֆուտբոլասեր բարեկամներ :Smile: 

Էսօր իմ համար ՉԼ 1/8 եզրափակչի ամենահետաքրքիր երկու հանդիպումներն են`

Բարսելոնա-Արսենալ
Շախտյոր-Ռոմա

Սպասենք ճակատամարտերի :Goblin: 

Հ.Գ. Հենոն հիմնական կազմումա դաշտ դուրս գալու` հենակետայինի դիրքում :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Արսենալից խաղում են և Վան Պերսին, և Ֆաբրեհասը... Կատաղի խաղա սպասվում :Love:

----------


## Gayl

> Արսենալից խաղում են և Վան Պերսին, և Ֆաբրեհասը... Կատաղի խաղա սպասվում


Ֆսյո եթե Պերսին հաստատ խաղա Բարսան դիակա  :LOL:  :LOL: , ցխելու ենք, հետո էլ ճզմելու ենք քցենք մի կողմ, տո շան ծեծ են տալու  :LOL:  :LOL:  (մի քիչ մեծ-մեծ խոսամ  :LOL:  :LOL: )

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ֆսյո եթե Պերսին հաստատ խաղա Բարսան դիակա , ցխելու ենք, հետո էլ ճզմելու ենք քցենք մի կողմ, տո շան ծեծ են տալու  (մի քիչ մեծ-մեծ խոսամ )


Հա, դեռ մի կես ժամ ունես :Jpit: 
Իսկ մի երկու ժամից կգա մեր` կուլեների խոսալու ժամանակը :Love:  Էսօր Մեսսին էլի պոկերա անելու :Tongue:  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, դեռ մի կես ժամ ունես
> Իսկ մի երկու ժամից կգա մեր` կուլեների խոսալու ժամանակը Էսօր Մեսսին էլի պոկերա անելու


Տո Մեսսին թոփալի մեկնա, էնի ինչ գիտի ֆուտբոլն ինչա  :LOL:  :LOL: 
Մեկա մի երկու ժամ հետո վրա եք տալու մի քիչ լոպազանամ  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Yellow Raven (09.03.2011), Դարք (09.03.2011)

----------


## Altair

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոո  ոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ Մեսսի 1-0   :Yahoo:

----------

Ապե Ջան (09.03.2011), Նարե (09.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Անգլիական բոքս տեսե՞լ եք  :LOL: , 45 րոպե տեսաք, իսկ հիմա անգլիական կամային հաղթանակ կտեսնեք:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Հը՞ ձեններդ դուրս չի գալիս  :LOL:  :Hands Up: 
Ուրիշա Բարսան…

Բա չէ Արսենալի ղզիկ խաղացողները, հազիվ ֆուտբոլիստին հարվածեն, մուռ հանեն  :Bad: 
Շատ լավ թիմա Արսենալը, :Love:  բայց Պերսին  :Bad:

----------

Barcamaniac (24.03.2011)

----------


## Դարք

Ֆաբրեգաս  :Love:  իսկական ավագ ա  :Blush:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Անգլիական բոքս տեսե՞լ եք , 45 րոպե տեսաք, իսկ հիմա անգլիական կամային հաղթանակ կտեսնեք:


Խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ Արսենալը կարող է հաղթանակի հասնել կատալոնացիների հանդեպ…
Արսենալը ուժեղ թիմա, պայքարող թիմա ու մինչև վերջ պայքարող, դա գովոլիա: Բայց էս խաղում հույսներդ կտրեք  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ֆաբրեգաս  իսկական ավագ ա


Եկեք նաև հիշենք Ֆաբրեգասի արմատների մասին, էլի Բարսա  :Love:

----------


## Ungrateful

Լավն ա իտալական գրանդը  :LOL:

----------

Gayl (09.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Ընդամենը մեկ գոլ և Բարսան ստիպված կլինի երկու գնդակ ևս ուղղարկել, իսկ եթե մեկը ուղղարկի ապա շանսերը հավասարվում են:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ընդամենը մեկ գոլ և Բարսան ստիպված կլինի երկու գնդակ ևս ուղղարկել, իսկ եթե մեկը ուղղարկի ապա շանսերը հավասարվում են:


բայց այդ մեկ գնդակի համար էլ շանսեր են պետք  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> բայց այդ մեկ գնդակի համար էլ շանսեր են պետք


Տեսնենք, ոնց կստացվի, ափսոս շատ ջարդեցին, հիմա արդեն կսկսեն հարձակվել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Գործակիցները տեսել ե՞ք

*Հ1 Բարսելոնա 1.07
Հ2 Արսենալ 21.00
X Ոչ ոքի 7.30

www.vivaro.am*

----------


## Հայուհի

Ինքնագոլ նույնիսկ ես չեմ խփի :Angry2:

----------


## Gayl

> բայց այդ մեկ գնդակի համար էլ շանսեր են պետք


Բա ախպերս ասում եմ չէ ինչ ասես, որ չի լինում  :LOL: , այ հիմա կայֆոտ ֆուտբոլա գնում:

----------


## Altair

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ Խավի

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Մք՜
գոոոոոոոլ

----------


## Altair

Գոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոոլ Մեսսի 3-1

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բա ախպերս ասում եմ չէ ինչ ասես, որ չի լինում , այ հիմա կայֆոտ ֆուտբոլա գնում:


Կայֆը որնա, էս բոմբա...

----------


## Gayl

> Կայֆը որնա, էս բոմբա...


Հեսա բոմբը կերևա, երբ Բարսան գլուխը կախ կգնա տուն  :Tongue:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հեսա բոմբը կերևա, երբ Բարսան գլուխը կախ կգնա տուն


Գնաց, բայց գլուխը վստահորեն բարձր պահած:  :Tongue:  :Tongue:

----------


## Gayl

Կարճ ասած տուֆտա խաղ: Ես հելա  :LOL:

----------


## V!k

> Հեսա բոմբը կերևա, երբ Բարսան գլուխը կախ կգնա տուն


 :Tongue:  Բարսան գլուխը բարձր գնաց տուն,վեեեերջ :Dance: , շնորհավորում եմ :Victory:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Ճիշտն ասած, հեչ չէի մտածում, որ Արսենալը էսքան թույլ կխաղա… Ոչ մի համեմատություն Բարսելոնայի հետ: Մի թիմ, որ ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում ոչ մի հարված հակառակորդի դարպասին չանի… :Jpit: )))))) Տուֆտա թիմ:

----------

Barcamaniac (09.03.2011), Ungrateful (09.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (09.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. չե՞ք կարում առանց իրար վիրավորելու քննարկում ծավալել: Էս տհաճ խոսակցությունը նամակներով չշարունակեք: Այս գրառումներն էլ ջնջում եմ:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Եվ այպես ավարտվեց այդքան սպասված Բարսելոնա - Արսենալ պատասխան հանդիպումը, որը տեղի ունեցավ Բարսելոնայի «Կամպ Նոու» խաղադաշտում:

Աշխարհի լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ, Բարսելոնայի գլխավոր ռմբարկու՝ Լիոնել Մեսսին դարձավ երկու գոլի հեղինակ: Մեկ գելի հեղինակ դարձավ՝ Չավին: 
Ցավոք սրտի մեկ գնդակ սեփական դարպասը ուղարկեց՝ Սերխիո Բուսկեցը :Sad: :

Շնորհավորում եմ Բարսելոնայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին, այս դժվարին հաղթանակի ու հաջորդ փուլ տեղափոխվելու համար:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ճիշտն ասած, հեչ չէի մտածում, որ Արսենալը էսքան թույլ կխաղա… Ոչ մի համեմատություն Բարսելոնայի հետ: Մի թիմ, որ ամբողջ խաղի ընթացքում ոչ մի հարված հակառակորդի դարպասին չանի…)))))) Տուֆտա թիմ:


Բացի էդ, հլը այդ մի գնդակն էլ որ գրանցվել է իր հաշին, ինքը չի խփել: :Tongue:

----------


## Լեո

Ոչ մի անակնկալ  :Sad:  Արսենալը գերհրաշք (ինչպես կասեր Հ1-ի գերհաղորդավարներից մեկը) չգործեց  :Sad:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Կարճ ասած տուֆտա խաղ: Ես հելա


Քո համար… իհարկե, դու այլ բան էիր ակնկալու՞մ  :Wink: 
Երևի մոռացել էիր, որ խաղում է աշխարհի լավագույն թիմի դեմ, նրա իսկ սեփական դաշտում:

----------


## Լեո

> Կարճ ասած տուֆտա խաղ: Ես հելա


Մենք տենց էլ պայմանավորվել էինք, որ քո ժամանակը մարտի 8-ին լրանում ա, դու պիտի մարտի 9-ից հելնես թոշակի  :Lol2:

----------


## Gayl

> Քո համար… իհարկե, դու այլ բան էիր ակնկալու՞մ


Էտ նրանից ա, որ անցած խաղը չես տեսել  :Wink:  : Սիրուն խաղ էի ակնկալում, թող էլի պարտվի, բայց հիմար խաղ խաղաց, ընենց ա, որ Բարսան էլ լավ չի խաղացել ուղղակի Արսը շատ թույլ էր, իսկ Բարսը օրինակ առաջին խաղակեսին օդ էր:

----------


## Gayl

> Մենք տենց էլ պայմանավորվել էինք, որ քո ժամանակը մարտի 8-ին լրանում ա, դու պիտի մարտի 9-ից հելնես թոշակի


Հա իսկականից, վաղվանից ամենաքիչը 7 օրով չեմ մտնելու  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

Էն հայվան Ռոման էլ էր մեղք  :LOL:

----------

Armen.181 (09.03.2011), Yellow Raven (09.03.2011), Դարք (09.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Էտ նրանից ա, որ անցած խաղը չես տեսել  : Սիրուն խաղ էի ակնկալում, թող էլի պարտվի, բայց հիմար խաղ խաղաց, ընենց ա, որ Բարսան էլ լավ չի խաղացել ուղղակի Արսը շատ թույլ էր, իսկ Բարսը օրինակ առաջին խաղակեսին օդ էր:


Ես ասում էի, չէ՞, որ մարտի 9-ից կսկսվեն քո քննադատությունները, որոնց մենք շատ լուրջ չենք վերաբերվի  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Էտ նրանից ա, որ անցած խաղը չես տեսել  : Սիրուն խաղ էի ակնկալում, թող էլի պարտվի, բայց հիմար խաղ խաղաց, ընենց ա, որ Բարսան էլ լավ չի խաղացել ուղղակի Արսը շատ թույլ էր, իսկ Բարսը օրինակ առաջին խաղակեսին օդ էր:


Հա, չեմ տեսել, միայն վերջին երկու գօլերն եմ տեսել Արսենալի կատարմամբ: :Smile: 
Բայց դու պետք է հաշվի առնեիր այն հանգամանքը, որ Արսենալը խաղում մի ակումբի դեմ, որի համար թույլ կամ ուժեղ թիմ չկա:

Իսկ հիմա նորմալ է, որ արդեն ուզում էս գնալ  :Wink:  ինչպես Լեո - ն ասաց՝ քո ժամանակն արդեն սպառվել է  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես ասում էի, չէ՞, որ մարտի 9-ից կսկսվեն քո քննադատությունները, որոնց մենք շատ լուրջ չենք վերաբերվի


 :LOL:  :LOL: 
Ապար մեկա անգլիականներն են Բարսին քցելու քացու տակ  :LOL:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապար մեկա անգլիականներն են Բարսին քցելու քացու տակ


Ել ուրիշ հուսատեղ չկար…

----------


## Sagittarius

Շնորհավոր Բարսային, արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ, չնայած պարտավոր եմ նշել, որ էն շան տղա սուդյայի մատը խառն էր, լրիվ դատարկ տեղը կարմիր քարտ թմի ամենակարևոր խաղացողներից մեկին այդպիսի կարևոր պահին: 

Ամեն դեպքում Արսենալին այսօր մի բան ա հստակ պակասում /որը վերջին մի քանի տարիներին արդեն պակասում/, չնայած թմում կան շատ երիտասարդ տաղանդավոր ֆուտբոլիստներ, բայց չկա իսկական Զինագործ առաջատար: Ֆաբրեգասը հիմա էն չէ, և՛ էն խաղը չի կարողանում խաղալ, և՛ թիմակիցներին հետևից չի կարողանում տանել: Արսենալի ղեկավարոթյունը այսօր պտի ատամներով բռնվի Ուիլշերից, էտ  տղեն երեք չորս տարի հետո Արսենալի Ջերարդն ա լինելու: Ինքը լրիվ գազան ա, համ էլ անգլիացի ա՝ նամանավանդ Արսենալի սան, զտարյուն գաներ :Smile: 

հ.գ. Արսենալն էլ Լիվերպուլի լրիվ հակապատկերն ա. սաղ խաղերը հրաշալի կխաղա, բայց էն առաջատարների հետի ամենապատասխանատու խաղերը չի կարողանում:

----------

Աբելյան (09.03.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Եկեք մրցավարի վրա մեղքը մի գցեք էլի: Բոլորդ էլ տեսաք, որ Արսենալն երեկ ուղղակի նապաստակի պես իրա կիսադաշտից դուրս չէր գալիս: Իրանց հույսը մենակ ստանդարտներն էին կամ արագ հակագրոհները: Իսկ Վան Պերսին պիտի հենց առաջին խաղակեսում հեռացվեր Ալվեսի դեմ խախտման համար: Հիշեք, որ նույն Մասսիմո Բուզական առաջին կեսում Մեսսիի դեմ խախտման համար չհեռացրեց Կեշելնիին, ով արդեն մի դեղին ուներ, չնշանակեց տասնմեկմետրանոցը: Բացի այդ, նույն մրցավարը նույն թիմերի խաղը անցած տարի Լոնդոնում դատելիս պենալ դրեց Բարսայի դարպասին ու հեռացրեց մեր ավագին՝ Պույոլին: Մրցավարն իրա գործը ճիշտ արեց, իսկ դուք դրա համար մեղադրում ե՞ք իրան: Արսենալին հաջողություն ԱՊԼ-ում, բայց Պեպը մեզ էս տարի ՉԼ-ա խոսք տվել, նենց որ մեզ կներեք, բայց մենք գնում ենք առաջ:

----------


## Սերխիո

Բարսելոնան բնականաբար ուժեղ էր, բայց  հենց  անկանխատեսելիությունը ֆուտբոլի անբաժան մասն ա, օրինակ` տապոռ Բենդները չխփեց մի գոլ, որը պարտավոր էր  նման դիրքից ու  ետ ժամանակ մարգանցովկով հոգնան չէր փրկի ,այ հենց նման  պահի իրացման էի սպասում, իսկ եթե  չես օգտագործել ,դա մեծ շռայլություն ա ...
Սուձյան իրավացի չէր , քանի որ  նման կարգի խաղերի ժամանակ, միայն անքննելի, հստակ որոշումներ են կայացնում...Չնայած սա չի  պատճառը, քանի որ մի անգամ էլ նշեմ , Բենդները կացին ա...
այ Վենգերի պահով  էլ ասեմ, ինքը լավ մանկավարժ ա, երեխեքին դաստիարակի, սովորեցնի, կատարելագործի, հղկի, հայտնաբերի, բայց որպես  ստրատեգ` հեչ բան ա...

----------


## romanista

Լաղ եղավ, Լիգայից պրծան, հիմա հանգիստ կպատրաստվեն Լացիոյի հետ խաղին... ոնց աում են, ճակատագիրն էլ երեկՌոմայի լավը չեր ուզում, քանի տարի նույն կազմն ա, որն արդեն նեխել ա, էնքան, որ ինչ-որ Շախտյորի դեմ բան չի կարում անի... ուր ա, էս երկու շաբաթվա մեջ թիմը ծախեն, պրծնենք ներկա ղեկավարությունից, որը հազիվ սեփական ջահելներին ծախել ու Ադրիանոյի պես անպետք կովերի առնել գիտի... պենալը խփեյին, մի բան կլներ, բայց չխփեցին, Մեքսեսին հեռացրին, դե արի ու խաղա... էն Սռնան էլ մեռավ հակառակորդին պրովրոկացիայի ենթարկելով հենց դաշտում, արդյունքում արդարացիորեն Դե Ռոսսիից ստացավ բերնին... նույնիսկ Լուչեսկուն խաղից հետո ասել ա, որ Սռնային զգուշացրեց ընդմիջմանը, որ իրան նորմալ պահի, թե չէ կփոխարինի... Շախտյորի ֆանատներն էլ մոռանում են էլի, ոնց 2006ին Օլիմպիկոյում Ռոման իրանց թմին մեջտեղից ճղեց 4:0 նույն Չեմպիոնների Լիգայում, լեզուները երկարել ա, շուտ են մոռանում, ինչ որ իրանց ձեռ չի տալիս... առավել քան համոզված եմ, որ ում հետ էլ Շախտյորը 1/4 - ում ընկնի, առանց խնդիրենրի հանելու ա մրցակիցը սրանց մրցաշարից, որովհետև չնայած Ռոմային 6 գոլ խփեց, բայց խաղով ինքը իրանից ոչ մի բան չի ներկայացնում, պահի թիմ ա...ուղղակի բախտը բերեց, որ Ռոման, իրա շուրջը եղած խնդիրների պատճառով, մրցաշրջանի միջնամասում բառացիորեն տրաքեց, քանի որ մինչև չտրաքեց, չհասկացան, որ Ռանիերիի ֆուտբոլը արդեն թիմին բացի վնասից ուրիշ բան չի տալիս, ու դրան փոխել ա պետք... փոխեցին շատ ու, ու անփորձ Մոնտելլայով, քանի որ ուրիշ տարբերակ չկար: Մինչև չտրաքեց, չհասկացան, որ Ադրիանոն արդեն անցած էտապ ա ու մենակ, աշխատավարձ ստանալով թմի փողերն ա լափում, խաղալու տեղը... ըհը, էրեկ դրա հետ պայմանագիրը խղել են, հազիվ: Մինչը չտրաքեց, չհասկացան, որ պետք ա ջահելների կազմից տղեքի խաղացնեն, քանի որ էս կազմը արդեն նեխել ա... նոր երեկ 4 րոպե Կապրարին խաղաց... լավ էղաց, որ Լիգայից թռան, հիմա, որ ամերիակացիք թիմը առնեն, գլխացավանք քիչ կլինի, ու կարելի կլինի թիմը նորից կանգնացնել ոտի, որ սաղ հաշվի նստեն հետը, ոնց որ առաջ էր... իսկ մինչև էդ, կիրակի օրը Հռոմի դերբին ա, որտեղ արդեն լրիվ ուրիշ հարթություն ա, սաղ մոռացվում ա, պետք ա Լացիոյին կրել...

ու ինչ ուզում ա լինի, Ռոման մնում ա գրանդ, Եվրոպական մասշտաբով, որը ուղղակի ստաբիլ կրվում ա լիլիպուտ թիմերին, չնայած որ հաղթում ա Ռեալին, բավարիային, Բարսային և այլն... իսկ Շախտյորը 1/4 -ում Լիգայում վերջին երկու խաղը կանցկացնի էս տարի...

----------

Աբելյան (10.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Ռոման արդեն թռած էր, մինչ երեկվա խաղը,նենց որ  կարմիրն էլ կարար չլիներ...
իսկ Բարսելոնային երբ ա կրել ?

----------


## romanista

> իսկ Բարսելոնային երբ ա կրել ?

----------

Աբելյան (10.03.2011), Արծիվ (10.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> ...իսկ Շախտյորը 1/4 -ում Լիգայում վերջին երկու խաղը կանցկացնի էս տարի...


1. Ի՞նչ գիտես:
2. Եթե 1/8 եզրափակիչից առաջ հարցնեի՝ էս տարի քանի՞ խաղ կանցկացնի Շախտյորը ՉԼ «փլեյօֆֆ» փուլում, ի՞նչ կպատասխանեի՞ր:

----------

Yellow Raven (10.03.2011)

----------


## romanista

> 1. Ի՞նչ գիտես:


որովհետև ոչ արդեն 1/4 անցած Բարսայի դեմ կարա, ոչ էլ մյուս թմերի, որոնք կանցնեն... ու՞մ  են դրանք մրցակից, Ինտերի՞ն, Բավարիայի՞ն, Ռեալի՞ն, ՄՅուի՞ն,Միլանի՞ն... թ՞ե հույսները դրել են էս անգամ էլ Լիոնի հետ ընկնեն  :Smile: 



> 2. Եթե 1/8 եզրափակիչից առաջ հարցնեի՝ էս տարի քանի՞ խաղ կանցկացնի Շախտյորը ՉԼ «փլեյօֆֆ» փուլում, ի՞նչ կպատասխանեի՞ր:


6 խաղ խմբային մրցաշարում ու վերջ

----------


## Լեո

> որովհետև ոչ արդեն 1/4 անցած Բարսայի դեմ կարա, ոչ էլ մյուս թմերի, որոնք կանցնեն... ու՞մ  են դրանք մրցակից, Ինտերի՞ն, Բավարիայի՞ն, Ռեալի՞ն, ՄՅուի՞ն,Միլանի՞ն... թ՞ե հույսները դրել են էս անգամ էլ Լիոնի հետ ընկնեն


Մրցակից էին իտալական գրանտ Ռոմային, ում շատ համոզիչ կերպով դուրս թողեցին հետագա պայքարից: 
Չէիր սպասում, չէ՞, որ իրադարձությունները նման զարգացում կստանան: Բայց արի տես, որ էդպես էլ եղավ: Էնպես որ ոչ մի սցենար մի շտապիր բացառել (հիշիր ինչպես Հունաստանը դարձավ Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն):



> 6 խաղ խմբային մրցաշարում ու վերջ


Դե եթե էն ժամանակ կարո՞ղ էիր սխալվել, ինչու՞ պիտի հիմա էլ չսխալվես, մարդ ես էլի  :Wink:

----------

Ungrateful (09.03.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Մրցակից էին իտալական գրանտ Ռոմային, ում շատ համոզիչ կերպով դուրս թողեցին հետագա պայքարից: 
> Չէիր սպասում, չէ՞, որ իրադարձությունները նման զարգացում կստանան: Բայց արի տես, որ էդպես էլ եղավ: Էնպես որ ոչ մի սցենար մի շտապիր բացառել (հիշիր ինչպես Հունաստանը դարձավ Եվրոպայի չեմպիոն):


բա խ՞ի նույն Ռոմային 2006ին կրվան 4:0  :Smile:  թ՞ե նույն ռոման չէր))) ընդունի, որ Շախտյորը էն թիմը չի, որ 1/4-ում լինի, դրա համար էլ վստահ եմ, որ 1/4-ից թռնելու ա... 2 տարի առաջ էլ Ռոման Եվրոպայի Լիգայի 1/16-ում Պանատինաիկոսին կրվեց 2 խաղն էլ, էս թիմը կառլիկներին կրվելու խրոնիկական հիվանդություն ունի)




> Դե եթե էն ժամանակ կարո՞ղ էիր սխալվել, ինչու՞ պիտի հիմա էլ չսխալվես, մարդ ես էլի


 ապեր, մի հարց, Հենոն չլիներ, էսքան Շախտյորի համար դոշ կտայի՞ր, չէ, չ՞է))

----------


## Լեո

> բա խ՞ի նույն Ռոմային 2006ին կրվան 4:0  թ՞ե նույն ռոման չէր))) *ընդունի, որ Շախտյորը էն թիմը չի, որ 1/4-ում լինի,* դրա համար էլ վստահ եմ, որ 1/4-ից թռնելու ա... 2 տարի առաջ էլ Ռոման Եվրոպայի Լիգայի 1/16-ում Պանատինաիկոսին կրվեց 2 խաղն էլ, էս թիմը կառլիկներին կրվելու խրոնիկական հիվանդություն ունի)


Սենց ասեմ, Ռոմայից ու Շախտյորից էս պարագայում ավելի շատ Ռոման էն թիմը չէր, որ 1/4-ում լիներ: Ու դա ես չեմ ասում, Շախտյորն ա ապացուցել:




> ապեր, մի հարց, Հենոն չլիներ, էսքան Շախտյորի համար դոշ կտայի՞ր, չէ, չ՞է))


Ո՞վ ա դոշ տալիս  :Think: 

Ես ուղղակի զրուցում եմ:

----------


## romanista

> Սենց ասեմ, Ռոմայից ու Շախտյորից էս պարագայում ավելի շատ Ռոման էն թիմը չէր, որ 1/4-ում լիներ: Ու դա ես չեմ ասում, Շախտյորն ա ապացուցել:


ապեր, ես էլ եմ խաղը տեսել, երկու խաղն էլ, ու էլի եմ ասում, անգամ երկու հաղթանակի դեպքում էլ, Շախտյորը 1/4-ի թիմ չի, Հռումում կրեցին 90 րոպեից ընդամենը 10 րոպեում խաղալով, որոնց ընթացքում 1 գոլ խփեցին, քանի որ ռոման գոլից հետո չհասցրեց դիրքերը զբղացնի, իսկ երրորդ գոլը Ռիիսեի մանկական սխալից հետո, որը դժվար թե նորվեգացին ուրիշ անգամ կրկնի... Հռումում ստացվեց, իսկ երեկ 1ին գոլի վախտ օֆֆսայդ կար, հետո էլ պենալը չխփինք ու Մեքսեսը հեռացվեց... նենց որ, եթե Շախտյորը սաղ խաղը հույսը դնում ա մրցակցի բախտը չբերելու ու մեկ-մեկ հակագրոհների վրա, ու անգամ առաջին խաղը կրելուց հետո երկու շաբաթ շարունակ վախեցած ՈՒԵՖԱին խնդրում ա Ռոմայի խաղացողներին որակազրկել առաջին խաղում առանձին դրվագների համար, որ երկրորդում Ռոմայի կազմը ավելի թույլ լինի, եթե էսքանից հետո Շախտյորը 1/4-ին արժանի ա, ուրեմն կարելի ա քաղաքացիությունը փոխել, գնալ Դոնեցկում տուն առնել, ու դառնալ Շախտյորի ֆանատ  :Jpit:  1/4-ում կտենաս, որ դուրս կթռնեն, կապրենք, կտենանք

----------


## Լեո

> եթե էսքանից հետո Շախտյորը 1/4-ին արժանի ա, ուրեմն կարելի ա քաղաքացիությունը փոխել, գնալ Դոնեցկում տուն առնել, ու դառնալ Շախտյորի ֆանատ


Դե եթե վերջ ի վերջո որոշես գնալ, քեզ բարի թռիչք եմ մաղթում  :Jpit:

----------


## romanista

> Դե եթե վերջ ի վերջո որոշես գնալ, քեզ բարի թռիչք եմ մաղթում


չէ, Հռոմ կգնամ, որ կարանամ գնամ)) ու գիտես բոցը ո՞րն ա) որ խաղից հետո Ռոմայի ռուսական սայթում շախտյորի ֆանատները հայտարարում էին, որ Շախտյորը Եվրոպական լիդերներից մեկն ա))))) չե մի չէ, փրթած մածուն)) ոչինչ, թող ուրախանան, շատ երես առնելուց հետո մի օր տխրել էլ կա) ու էդ օրը կգա 1/4-ի վախտ) արի թեման փակենք, մեկ ա անկախ ամեն ինչից ես Ռոմայի ֆանատ եմ, ու ամեն ինչ տենում եմ իմ՝ ռոմանիստայի աչքերով, ոչ թե Հ. Մխիթարյանի համար Շախտյորի համար ցավացող Մխիթարյանի հայրենակցու աչքերով) ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ անկախ երեկվա խաղից Շախտյորը չհամարվի Եվրոպական գրանդ, իսկ Ռոման միջակ, էդ արտահայտությունը ծիծաղ ա առաջացնում  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

Ռոման միջակ չէ, բայց ես նրան վերապահումով գրանտ կանվանեի:

Եվրոպական գրանտներ են Մ.Յու.-ն, Արսենալը, Լիվերպուլը, Բարսելոնան, Ռեալը, Յուվենտուսը, Միլանը, Բավարիան և այլն:

Հնարավոր ա Ռոման էլ ա գրանտ, բայց երկրորդ աստիճանի գրանտ ա  :Smile:

----------

Armen.181 (10.03.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Հնարավոր ա Ռոման էլ ա գրանտ, բայց երկրորդ աստիճանի գրանտ ա


տենց էլ կա, ես չեմ ժխտում) Իտալիայում 4 գրանդներից մեկն ա, իսկ Եվրոպայում կա լավագույն թիմերի դասակարգում, ու էդ դասակարգման մեջ Ռոման 20-յակի մեջ ա  :Smile: 

ուղղակի էտի պետք ա խախոլներին հասկացնել) իրանց համար հիմա Շախտյորից ուժեղ չկա)) էրեկ նենց էին ֆոռումում գրում, որ անկախ պարտությունից ու վշտից, կարդալուց բացում էր)

----------


## Farfalla

Չդիմացա  :Jpit: 

romanista ջան, խախոլներին պետք չի ոչ մի բան հասկացնել: Իրանց քաղաքի թիմը դուրս ա եկել Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 1/4 ու իրանք հպարտանալու ու ինչ-որ տեղ "մեծ-մեծ" խոսալու լիքը տեղ ունեն: 
Ես Շախտյորին գրանդ չեմ համարում, բայց համարում եմ բավականին ուժեղ թիմ, քանի որ համ իր խմբում գրավեց առաջին տեղը, համ էլ բավականին վստահ հաղթեց Ռոմային:

Ու շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մեր հայ ֆուտբոլիստը հնարավորություն ունի Եվրոպայի ամենաուժեղ մրցաշարին մասնակցելու  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (10.03.2011), Moonwalker (10.03.2011), romanista (10.03.2011), Ungrateful (10.03.2011), Yellow Raven (10.03.2011), Լեո (10.03.2011), Ներսես_AM (09.03.2011), Ուրվական (10.03.2011)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չդիմացա 
> 
> romanista ջան, խախոլներին պետք չի ոչ մի բան հասկացնել: Իրանց քաղաքի թիմը դուրս ա եկել Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի 1/4 ու իրանք հպարտանալու ու ինչ-որ տեղ "մեծ-մեծ" խոսալու լիքը տեղ ունեն: 
> Ես Շախտյորին գրանդ չեմ համարում, բայց համարում եմ բավականին ուժեղ թիմ, քանի որ համ իր խմբում գրավեց առաջին տեղը, համ էլ բավականին վստահ հաղթեց Ռոմային:
> 
> Ու շատ ուրախ եմ, որ մեր հայ ֆուտբոլիստը հնարավորություն ունի Եվրոպայի ամենաուժեղ մրցաշարին մասնակցելու


Ես էլ եմ շատ ուրախ և՛ Շախտյորի հաղթանակի, և՛ Հենոյի՝ ՉԼ-ին մասնակցելու համար:

----------

Farfalla (10.03.2011), romanista (10.03.2011), Yellow Raven (10.03.2011), Լեո (10.03.2011), Սերխիո (11.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Հալալ ա Շալկեին. հա՛մ սիրուն խաղացին, հա՛մ հաղթեցին:

----------

romanista (10.03.2011), Ungrateful (10.03.2011), Սերխիո (11.03.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Հալալ ա Շալկեին. հա՛մ սիրուն խաղացին, հա՛մ հաղթեցին:


Բա Թոթենհեմ՞ը  :Smile:  երեկ ինադու դրանց էի բալետ անում, որ Միլանը թռնի ու Ռոման միակ թռած իտալական թիմը չլինի)) չնայած, Ինտերին էլ 1/4-ը չի սպասվում, я так думаю  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

«Սովորում ենք բողոքել Մոուի հետ»
- Մեր դարպասին ոչ մի անգամ չհարվածելու մեջ մեղավոր է ... մրցավարը: Մրցավարը: Մրցավարը: Մրցավարը:

----------

romanista (11.03.2011), Yellow Raven (10.03.2011), Դարք (11.03.2011), Լեո (10.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Բա Թոթենհեմ՞ը  երեկ ինադու դրանց էի բալետ անում, որ Միլանը թռնի ու Ռոման միակ թռած իտալական թիմը չլինի)) չնայած, Ինտերին էլ 1/4-ը չի սպասվում, я так думаю


Ես Շալկեի խաղն եմ դիտել  :Jpit: , չեմ կարող ասել` արժանի էին հաղթանակի թե ոչ, գեղեցիկ էին խաղում... Բայց ամեն դեպքում կցանկանամ, որ Միլանը վերգտնի իրեն: Իմ համար մանկուց ամենասպասված խաղը ՉԼ-ում Ռեալ-Միլան խաղն է:

----------


## Սերխիո

> «Սովորում ենք բողոքել Մոուի հետ»
> - Մեր դարպասին ոչ մի անգամ չհարվածելու մեջ *մեղավոր* է ... մրցավարը: Մրցավարը: Մրցավարը: Մրցավարը:


չէ, մրցավարները  սուրբ են  , մանավանդ նորվեգացի Էվրեբեն (եթե ճիշտ հիշեցի ), են կարգի սուրբ ա, որ Կատալոնիայում իրա պատվին շատերը պատրաստ են արձան կանգնեցնել, իսկ Լոնդոնում `պուլպուլակ...

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

_«Շախտյորի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Միրչա Լուչեսկուն խոստովանել է, որ ակումբում մտածում են, թե ինչպես կարող են չեղյալ համարել ակումբի ավագ Դարիո Սռնայի «Ռոմայի» հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ ստացած դեղին քարտը, որը նա ստացել է այն բանից հետո, երբ Դանիել դե Ռոսին արմունկով հարվածել է նրա դեմքին։

«Ինձ այլևս չեն հետաքրքրում «Ռոմայի» խաղացողները, ես մտածում եմ միայն իմ ֆուտբոլիստների մասին։ Այժմ ՈՒԵՖԱ–ն ուսումնասիրում է այդ դրվագը։ Բոլորը տեսան, որ Սռնան միտումնավոր ոչ մի բան չի արել, և նա արժանի չէր այդ դեղին քարտին։ Հիմա մենք մտածում ենք, թե ինչպես կարող ենք այն չեղյալ համարել» - ասել է Լուչեսկուն։

Նշենք, որ դա Դարիո Սռնայի երկրորդ դեղին քարտն էր Չեմպիոնների լիգայում և եթե ստանա երրորդը, ապա նա ստիպված կլինի բաց թողնել մեկ հանդիպում։

Аrmsport.am_

Ժող ջան, էս կանոնների փոփոխություն ա եղել՝ ես խաբար չե՞մ…  թե՞ ժուռնալիստը խաբար չի, որ՝ չի եղել…

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Նայո՞ղ կա Բավարիա - Ինտեր հանդիպումը…
ես ինչ են անում, հալալա Ինտերին, հալալա Էտօ - ին: Գոլային փոխանցումներ, 8 գոլ «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» այս մրցաշրջանի ընթացքում միայն: 

Արժանի է «Ինտերը» հաղթանակի և հաջորդ փուլ անցնելու:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վերջ, և վերջ… «Ինտերը» 1/4 եզրափակչում է:
Միակ «Իտալական» ակումբը, որը պայքարում է «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» գավաթի համար:  :Smile:  

 :Bux:   :Bux:   :Bux:

----------

Gayl (16.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Իմ համար մանկուց ամենասպասված խաղը ՉԼ-ում Ռեալ-Միլան խաղն է:


Այո-այո ես անգամ հիշում եմ այդ խաղը, առաջին խաղակեսում Ռոնալդոն հաշիվը 3-0 սարքեց , իսկ երկրորդում 4-3 պարտվեցին:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այո-այո ես անգամ հիշում եմ այդ խաղը, առաջին խաղակեսում Ռոնալդոն հաշիվը 3-0 սարքեց , իսկ երկրորդում 4-3 պարտվեցին:


ինչքան հիշում եմ էտ օրը Պիռլոն էր մորթում, մի հատ էլ շտրաֆից հրաշք գոլ խփեց, թե երկու հա՞տ  :Think:   ճի՞շտ եմ հիշում


Ինտերը էլի վերջին րոպեներին խփեց, շատ տղա իտալացիք գերմանացիքի հետ միշտ սաղ խաղը բան չեն անում ու վերջին րոպեին խփում են:  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> ինչքան հիշում եմ էտ օրը Պիռլոն էր մորթում, մի հատ էլ շտրաֆից հրաշք գոլ խփեց, թե երկու հա՞տ   ճի՞շտ եմ հիշում


Այ գոլերը չեմ հիշի, դե Պիռլոն էտ թվերին վար ու ցանք էր անում: Ես Ռեալի կողմից էի ու շատ էի ուրախացել, որ Ռոնալդոն երեք հատ խփեց, բայց դե հետո ... :LOL: 
Ես էտ թվերին Դել Պիեռո էլ եմ երկրպագել  :Love: , շան տղի խաղը շատ եմ սիրել: Ուֆ էտ ժամանակներին ինչքան հոյակապ խաղացողներ կային, իսկ հիմա մի քանի հատ հզոր անուն ա մնացել  :Sad:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Այ գոլերը չեմ հիշի, դե Պիռլոն էտ թվերին վար ու ցանք էր անում: Ես Ռեալի կողմից էի ու շատ էի ուրախացել, որ Ռոնալդոն երեք հատ խփեց, բայց դե հետո ...
> Ես էտ թվերին Դել Պիեռո էլ եմ երկրպագել , շան տղի խաղը շատ եմ սիրել: Ուֆ էտ ժամանակներին ինչքան հոյակապ խաղացողներ կային, իսկ հիմա մի քանի հատ հզոր անուն ա մնացել


դե ես հիշողությունս փորփրելու կարիք չունեմ հիշելու, որ ռեալի դեմ էի երկրպագում, բացի դա էտ թվերի Միլանը սիրում էի...,, հա... ոնց մանեկա, ՉԼ պատմության մեջ էտ խաղը չգտա :Smile:  

աչքիս մենակ իմ ու քո համար են խաղացել

----------


## Gayl

> դե ես հիշողությունս փորփրելու կարիք չունեմ հիշելու, որ ռեալի դեմ էի երկրպագում, բացի դա էտ թվերի Միլանը սիրում էի...,, հա... ոնց մանեկա, ՉԼ պատմության մեջ էտ խաղը չգտա 
> 
> աչքիս մենակ իմ ու քո համար են խաղացել


Հլը տենամ կարա՞մ գտնեմ:
Աստղն էլ ա հաստատ հիշում, թե չէ հաստատ անկապ տեղը չէր ասի  :LOL: 
Բա Միլան-Լիվեր խաղի ժամանակ ու՞մ էիր երկրպագում  :Angry2:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հլը տենամ կարա՞մ գտնեմ:
> Աստղն էլ ա հաստատ հիշում, թե չէ հաստատ անկապ տեղը չէր ասի 
> Բա Միլան-Լիվեր խաղի ժամանակ ու՞մ էիր երկրպագում


չէ էտի քննարկումի դուրս ա,  :LOL: 

ցանկացած անգլիական ընդեմ ցանկացած ոչ անգլիականի՝ ես միշտ անգլիական եմ երկրպագել, 

նկատի ունեի իտալական թմերի մեջ էտ թվերի Միլանը համակրում էի

----------


## Gayl

> չէ էտի քննարկումի դուրս ա,


Չէ խիա դուրս Չլ չի՞  :LOL: 
Ինձ էլ ա արդեն հետաքրքիր, 2003 ին էր չէ՞ խաղը:
Դեռ ոչ մի վիդեո չկա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Երեկ տեղի ունեցած Բավարիա - Ինտեր հանդիպումը…

*



			
				Չեմպիոնների լիգա. Բավարիային չհաջողվեց ռեվանշի հասնել
			
		

*




Մարտի 15-ին Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 1/8-րդ եզրափակչի պատասխան խաղերի շրջանակներում կայացավ երկու հանդիպում: Մյունխենի «Բավարիան» սեփական հարկի տակ 2։3 հաշվով պարտվել է Միլանի «Ինտերին»։  Առաջին հանդիպումը ավարտվել էր  1։0 հօգուտ «Բավարիայի»։ Այսպիսով, երկու հանդիպումների արդյունքում Չեմխպիոնների լիգայում պայքարը շարունակում է Միլանի «Ինտերը»` մրցաշարի գործող հաղթողը։

«Բավարիան» մինչև հանդիպման 63-րդ րոպեն առջևում էր 2։1 հաշվով և թվում էր, թե արդեն ապահովել է իր տեղը քառորդ եզրափակիչում։ Բայց «Ինտերը» կարողացավ փոխել խաղի ընթացքը, թեև այս խաղում թիմի պաշտպանությունն աչքի էր ընկնում կոպիտ սխալներով։ 63-րդ րոպեին Սնեյդերն աչքի ընկավ իրեն բնորոշ դիպուկությամբ, իսկ 88-րդ րոպեին Գորան Պանդևը խփեց նաև հաղթական գնդակը։

Այսպիսով, «Բավարիան» չկարողացավ ռևանշի հասնել իտալական ակումբից նախորդ խաղարկության եզրափակիչում կրած պարտության համար։ 

«Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» սեփական հարկի տակ 2։1 հաշվով կարողացել է առավելության հասնել «Մարսելի» նկատմամբ։ Առաջին հանդիպումը ավարտվել էր ոչ ոքի՝ 0։0։ Երկու հանդիպումների արդյունքում պայքարը շարունակում է «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը», որն այս դիմակայության բացահայտ ֆավորիտն էր։

*




*
*http://videa.hu/videok/sport/ba2-3in...KYTmPpHeotC6Rm*

*http://armsport.am/am/news/4/31/17688/*

----------

Yellow Raven (16.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Այո-այո ես անգամ հիշում եմ այդ խաղը, առաջին խաղակեսում Ռոնալդոն հաշիվը 3-0 սարքեց , իսկ երկրորդում 4-3 պարտվեցին:


Գայլ ջան , որպես անգլիական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու,պետք է, որ չշփոթես, որ 4-3 Ռեալը պարտվել ա Մանչին, ուր Ռոնալդոն Հեթ-տրիկ արեց,բայց պարտվեց, սակայն 3-0 չի եղել այլ խառն է եղել հերթականությունը, ու գոլ խփեցին ապագա մադրիդիստներ Ռուուդ և Բեքհեմը...
Հ.Գ.
Իսկ Միլանին Ռեալը պարտվելա  անցած տարի 2-3 ,որտեղ Պիռլոն գոլ խփեց ...

Հ.Գ.Գ .
Լիոնի աշկի թայը հանելու ենք... Lion-ի մասին չի :Wink:

----------

Gayl (16.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Պետրոս ջան, ապրես: Եթե գրառում չանեիր, չէի հիշելու, թե որ թեմայում պետք է պատասխանեի  :Jpit: :




> Հլը տենամ կարա՞մ գտնեմ:
> Աստղն էլ ա հաստատ հիշում, թե չէ հաստատ անկապ տեղը չէր ասի 
> Բա Միլան-Լիվեր խաղի ժամանակ ու՞մ էիր երկրպագում


Ես Ռեալ-Միլան խաղերի այս հազարամյակի ցուցակը ներկայացնեմ ճճ`

*26 նոյեմբեր, 2002*
*Միլան* 1:0 Ռեալ
Շևչենկո 40'

*12 մարտ, 2003*
*Ռեալ* 3:1 Միլան
Ռաուլ 12', 57'
Գուտի 86
Ռիվալդո 81'

*21 հոկտեմբեր, 2009*
Ռեալ  2:3  *Միլան*
Ռաուլ 19'
Դրենտե 76'
Պիրլո 62'
Պատո 66', 88'

*3 նոյեմբեր 2009*
Միլան  1:1  Ռեալ
Ռոնալդինյա 35' (p)
Բենզեմա 29'

*19 հոկտեմբեր, 2010*
*Ռեալ* - Միլան - 2:0
Ռոնալդու 13'
Օզիլ 14'

*3 նոյեմբեր, 2010*
Միլան - Ռեալ - 2:2
Իգուային 45'
Ինզագի 68', 78'
Պեդրո Լեոն 90+3'

----------

Gayl (16.03.2011), Սերխիո (16.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Գայլ ջան , որպես անգլիական ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու,պետք է, որ չշփոթես, որ 4-3 Ռեալը պարտվել ա Մանչին, ուր Ռոնալդոն Հեթ-տրիկ արեց,բայց պարտվեց, սակայն 3-0 չի եղել այլ խառն է եղել հերթականությունը, ու գոլ խփեցին ապագա մադրիդիստներ Ռուուդ և Բեքհեմը...


Ապեր էս էտ ժամանակ փոքրոտ եմ եղել, 12 տարեկան  :LOL: , շատ աղոտ էի հիշում ու հիմա մի քիչ հիշողությունս վերականգնվում ա, չգիտեմ տարօրինակ բան եմ ասում, բայց անգամ հիշեցի որ Ռեալը սև գույնի ֆոռմա էր հագել  :Jpit: 
Ես էլ ասում եմ խի չեմ կարողանում ոչ վիդեո ոչ էլ տեղեկություն  գտնեմ  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Սերխիո (16.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Ռեալը - Լիոն 1:0  :Hands Up: , միայն թե հիմարություն չանեն ու արխային չնկնեն:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռեալը - Լիոն 1:0 , միայն թե հիմարություն չանեն ու արխային չնկնեն:


Ի՞նչ 1:0 - ի մասին է խոսքը:  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Ի՞նչ 1:0 - ի մասին է խոսքը:


Էս թեման էի մտել ու հենց էտ պահին ատակա արին ինձ թվաց գոլ մտավ, էն էլ կողքով էր անցել  :LOL: , տենց միանգամից գրեցի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Էս մեկը չոտկի եմ տեսել  :LOL: , Մարսելոն ժարիտ արեց, ընտիրություն էր: Տղերքը լավ են խաղում, որ ուզենան մի երկու հատ էլ կխփեն:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Գո՜ո՜ո՜ո՜ոլ *ՌԵԱԼ* *1*-0 Լիոն  :Yahoo:

----------


## Gayl

Արդեն 3 :0: Տղերքը խզարում են,արդեն հանգիստ կարող եմ ասել՝  բոլորիդ շնորհավոր հաջորդ փուլ դուրս գալու կապակցությամբ:

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), Monk (17.03.2011), Ungrateful (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011), Սերխիո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

*Ռեալ  Մադրիդ* - Լիոն 4:1
*Չելսի* - Կոպենհագեն 2-0

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), tikopx (17.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011), Սերխիո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

Շնորհավո՜ր  :Clapping: 
Լիոնի արգելքն էլ հաղթահարեցինք: Բենզեմա  :Good:

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011), Monk (17.03.2011), tikopx (17.03.2011), Ungrateful (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Շնորհավո՜ր 
> Լիոնի արգելքն էլ հաղթահարեցինք: Բենզեմա


Ինձ Մարսելոն դզեց, հոյակապ խաղ խաղաց, դրան չէի սիրում, բայց աչքս մտավ  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), Ungrateful (17.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Լեո գիտես չէ Բենզեման քո ինադու ա գոլեր խփում, եթե չեմ սխալվում անցած շաբաթ էլ երկու հատ խփեց , իսկականից որ հեչ Ռեալի համար չի  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011), Սերխիո (17.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

Քարիմը Ներսեսի ինադուա  տժժցնում, վերջի երեք խաղերում լա լիգայի  երեք անընդմեջ դուբլ, գումարած Լիոնին երկու չռփոց...

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011), Gayl (17.03.2011), Ungrateful (17.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (17.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ինձ Մարսելոն դզեց, հոյակապ խաղ խաղաց, դրան չէի սիրում, բայց աչքս մտավ


Իրա պուճուր ժամանակները ես էլ իրան չէի սիրում, հատկապես որ ոնց-որ Ռոբինյոյի երկվորյակ եղբայրը լիներ  :Vayreni:  Բայց հիմա լրիվ բացվել ա, վարպետանում ա օր օրի: Կարլոսի դիրքում ա խաղում, ավանդույթները վերականգնում ա, էլի  :Rolleyes:  :ՃՃ

----------

Gayl (17.03.2011)

----------


## Սերխիո

> Իրա պուճուր ժամանակները ես էլ իրան չէի սիրում, հատկապես որ ոնց-որ Ռոբինյոյի երկվորյակ եղբայրը լիներ  Բայց հիմա լրիվ բացվել ա, վարպետանում ա օր օրի: Կարլոսի դիրքում ա խաղում, ավանդույթները վերականգնում ա, էլի  :ՃՃ


 Ասեմ  ավելին, Մոուրինյոն ,մի քանի ամիս առաջ իր հարցազրույցում ասել, էր, որ մինչ Ռեալ գալը, չէր հավանում Մարսելոյին, իսկ  մի քանի օր  աշխատելուց հետո ուղղակի  սիրահարվել է նրան` տեսնելով  նրա  աշխատասիրությունը, ընկերասիրությւոնը և  պրոֆեսիոնալիզմը...

----------

Ambrosine (17.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի վիճակահանությունը տեղի կունենա վաղը, բայց համենայն դեպս կանխատեսեմ զույգերը`

Շալկե-04-Շախտյոր
Բարսելոնա-Ինտեր
Ռեալ-Չելսի
Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Թոթենհեմ

 :Smile:

----------


## Sinigami

> Չեմպիոնների լիգայի վիճակահանությունը տեղի կունենա վաղը, բայց համենայն դեպս կանխատեսեմ զույգերը`
> 
> Շալկե-04-Շախտյոր
> Բարսելոնա-Ինտեր
> Ռեալ-Չելսի
> Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Թոթենհեմ


 Իսկ ինձ թվումա որ կլինի`
Ռեալ-Շալկե
Բարսելոնա-Ման. Յու
Չելսի-Ինտեր
Թոթենհեմ-Շախտյոր
 :Smile:

----------


## Ungrateful

*1/4*

Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Թոթենհեմ 
Մանչեստեր - Չելսի
Բարսելոնա - Շախտյոր 
Ինտեր - Շալկե 04 

 :Jpit:

----------

Ambrosine (19.03.2011), Yellow Raven (18.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> *1/4*
> 
> Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Թոթենհեմ 
> Մանչեստեր - Չելսի
> Բարսելոնա - Շախտյոր 
> Ինտեր - Շալկե 04


Վիճակահանությունը արդեն եղա՞վ  :Shok:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Վիճակահանությունը արդեն եղա՞վ


Նոր պրծավ  :Jpit: 
Ռեալ - Թոթենհեմ ու Բարսա - Շախտյոր զույգերի հաղթողներն էլ իրար հետ են խաղալու պոլուֆինալում: 3 կլասսիկո ենք տեսնելու էս տարի  :LOL: :

----------

Armen.181 (18.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Նոր պրծավ 
> Ռեալ - Թոթենհեմ ու Բարսա - Շախտյոր զույգերի հաղթողներն էլ իրար հետ են խաղալու պոլուֆինալում: 3 կլասսիկո ենք տեսնելու էս տարի :


Հազար ներողություն , բայց ես Թոթենհեմի կողմից եմ ամբողջ հոգով ու սրտով  :LOL:  :

----------


## Gayl

> *1/4*
> 
> 
> Մանչեստեր - Չելսի


Յախք արա էս ինչ եղա՞վ: Դե Մանչեստր առաջ, դու հաստատ Չելսիից ուժեղ ես:

----------


## Ungrateful

*Ռեալ Մադրիդ* - Թոթենհեմ 
*Մանչեստեր* - Չելսի
*Բարսելոնա* - Շախտյոր 
Ինտեր -* Շալկե 04* 

Էս էլ իմ «ստավկեն»  :Jpit: : Մուգ գույնով անցնողներին եմ նշել: Շախտյորի համար ա սիրտս ցավում  :Sad:

----------


## Gayl

> *Ռեալ Մադրիդ* - Թոթենհեմ 
> *Մանչեստեր* - Չելսի
> *Բարսելոնա* - Շախտյոր 
> Ինտեր -* Շալկե 04* 
> 
> Էս էլ իմ «ստավկեն» : Մուգ գույնով անցնողներին եմ նշել: Շախտյորի համար ա սիրտս ցավում


Չէ ես Տոտենհեմին եմ հավատում ու Ինտեռին, Ինտեռի վրա չեմ էլ կասկածում: Գիտես չէ՞ Տոտենհեմում Ռեալի որ նախկին խաղացողն ա խաղում  :Jpit:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Այ հաաաա՜յ  :LOL:  4 հատ կլասիկո 15 օրում, մի քիչ շա՞տ չի 17.04.11, 20.04.11, 26/27.04.11, 03/04.05.11

ինչ բոյերա գնալու՜՜՜՜  :Nyam:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Չէ ես Տոտենհեմին եմ հավատում


Հա դե, ես էլ զուտ Ռաուլի խաթր Շալկե եմ հավատում, բայց ամեն դեպքում` գիտակցում եմ, որ չեն անցնի Ինտերին:
Նույն ձև Թոթենհեմն ա էլի  :Jpit: : Չախվելու են գնան :Pardon: : Շախտյորի դեպքում էլ, միակ մխիթարանքը էն ա, որ մեր տղեն աշխարհի ուժղագույն թիմերից մեկի դեմ պիտի խաղա: Բարսան Ռոմա-մոմա չի, պատիվ ա կակ նի կակ :Jpit: : Մի հատ էլ, որ բախտի բերմամբ, թե պատահմամբ Վալդեսին ուղարկի գարեջրի` երջանկությանս չափ չի լինի  :Blush: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (18.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Նույն ձև Թոթենհեմն ա էլի : Չախվելու են գնան:


Լաաաաավ կտենանք, ես հաստատ Տոտենհեմի վրա ստավկա էլ եմ դնելու:
Բա խաղերը երբ են սկսվում:

----------


## Ungrateful

> Բա խաղերը երբ են սկսվում:


Էդ մեկը չիմացա... Հենց զույգերն ու կիսաեզրափակչի պահերը լսեցի, սկսա ստե-ընդե գրառումներ անել  :Jpit: :

----------

Gayl (18.03.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Ապրիլի 5-6 ին

----------

Gayl (18.03.2011)

----------


## Vaho

Ափսոս Շախտյորը գոնե Շալկեի հետ ընկներ, ելի մի քիչ շանս կւնենար :Sad:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Ինտերը պլստաց էս տարի, ես հուսով էի,որ ինչ-որ փուլում կհանդիպենք ու ռևանշը կվերցնենք, բայց դե Ինտերը էս տարի կիսաեզրափակչից էն կողմ գնացողը չի :Jpit: 

4 կլասսիկո+ 2 հատ էլ ամռանը Սուպերգավաթի խաղարկությունում... Կգժվեն ֆուտբոլիստները :Jpit: 
Ամեն դեպքում հրաշալի ֆուտբոլային ապրիլա սպասվում :Love:

----------

Ungrateful (18.03.2011), Vaho (18.03.2011), Նաիրուհի (18.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Ոնց հաշվարկում եմ նորից Անգլիական և Իսպանական ֆինալ ենք տեսնելու: Մանչ-Բարսա եմ ակնկալում, իսկ չորրոդ կլասսիկոին չեմ հավատում, Տոտենհեմը նվեր չի ու Լիոնից մի գլուխ բարձր ա:

----------


## SahArtak

Չես կարա ասես, մեկ էլ տեսար Շախտյորը կրեց

----------


## xaladilnick

Պարզ երևում ա որ Ինտերն ա չեմպիոն լինելու, ֆինալն ել երևի կլնի Տոտենհեմ Ինտեր:

----------


## Լեո

> Պարզ երևում ա որ Ինտերն ա չեմպիոն լինելու, ֆինալն ել երևի կլնի Տոտենհեմ Ինտեր:


«Կակ ռազ» ոչ մի բան էլ պարզ չի երևում:

Ու շատ էլ որ Տոտենհեմը Միլանի ծերուկներին դուրս թողեց, դրանից նա ֆավորիտ չդարձավ: Նրան Բարսան, Ռեալը կամ Մ.Յու.-ն շատ հանգիստ թոշակի կուղարկեն: Նա միայն շանսեր կունենա կիսաեզրափակիչ դուրս գալու, եթե ընկնի Շալկեի կամ Շախտյորի հետ: Կարծում եմ Ինտերի դեմ էլ նրա հնարավորությունները շատ չեն լինի:

----------


## xaladilnick

Դե պարզ երևալը Ինտերի մասին էի ասում, քանի որ հիմիկվա դրությամբ Ինտերին միայն Արսենալը կանցնի:

----------


## Լեո

> Դե պարզ երևալը Ինտերի մասին էի ասում, քանի որ հիմիկվա դրությամբ Ինտերին միայն Արսենալը կանցնի:


Եթե Ինտերը ընկնի Բարսայի կամ Մ.Յու.-ի հետ, պարզ կտեսնես, որ պարզ չես տեսել  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> «Կակ ռազ» ոչ մի բան էլ պարզ չի երևում:
> 
> Ու շատ էլ որ Տոտենհեմը Միլանի ծերուկներին դուրս թողեց, դրանից նա ֆավորիտ չդարձավ: Նրան Բարսան, Ռեալը կամ Մ.Յու.-ն շատ հանգիստ թոշակի կուղարկեն:


Շատ խիստ կասկածում եմ, որ այս մոլորակի վրա կա մի թիմ ով կարա Տոտենհեմին շատ հանգիստ թոշակի ուղղարկի, երևի չես մոռացել Տոտենհեմ - Ինտեռ խաղը  :Wink: , Միլանի հարձակվողությունը լավ էլ հզոր ա, ինչքան էլ ծերուկ ասես գրանտ ակումբ ա:

----------

Sagittarius (19.03.2011)

----------


## Yellow Raven

Թոթենհեմը դժվար Ռեալի դեմ ինչ-որ բան կարողանա անել...Բայց դե թե հանկարծ Բեյլը գժվի վերջը կարողա անկանխատեսելի դառնա էս մրցավեճի :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Թոթենհեմը դժվար Ռեալի դեմ ինչ-որ բան կարողանա անել...Բայց դե թե հանկարծ Բեյլը գժվի վերջը կարողա անկանխատեսելի դառնա էս մրցավեճի


Թիմը հասել ա 1/4 , Միլանին դուրս ա թողել պայքարից, իսկ դու ասում ես դժվար  :LOL:  ու այնպես չի, որ բախտն ա բերել, թիմը կռիվ տալով անցավ 1/4, այնպես որ իսկական պատերազմ ենք տեսնելու:

----------


## Լեո

> Թիմը հասել ա 1/4 , Միլանին դուրս ա թողել պայքարից, իսկ դու ասում ես դժվար  ու այնպես չի, որ բախտն ա բերել, թիմը կռիվ տալով անցավ 1/4, այնպես որ իսկական պատերազմ ենք տեսնելու:


 Թիմը կռիվ տվեց, բայց մի մոռացի, որ Միլանն էլ իրեն էշի պես պահեց:

----------


## Gayl

> Թիմը կռիվ տվեց, բայց մի մոռացի, որ Միլանն էլ իրեն էշի պես պահեց:


 :LOL:  :LOL:  Կարողա ռեալն էլ իրան էշի պես պահի, քիչ ա եղե՞լ  :LOL: 
Խաղերը տեսել ես չէ՞  :Wink: , Գոմեսը քանի հատ ընտիր սեյվ արեց, մեկ անգամ էլ  գնդակը գծի ոտքով են հանել  :Wink:

----------

Լեո (18.03.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

> *1/4*
> 
> Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Թոթենհեմ 
> Մանչեստեր - Չելսի
> Բարսելոնա - Շախտյոր 
> Ինտեր - Շալկե 04


Ես էլ մի հարցման էի պատասխանել, թե որ թիմը կցանկանամ, որ Ռեալի հետ ընկնի, Թոթենհեմն էի ընտրել  :LOL: 
Շալկե, քեզ տեսնենք  :Clapping:

----------

Ungrateful (19.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ մի հարցման էի պատասխանել, թե որ թիմը կցանկանամ, որ Ռեալի հետ ընկնի, Թոթենհեմն էի ընտրել 
> Շալկե, քեզ տեսնենք


Վախեցե՞լ ես Բարսա նշես, գոնե մի գրի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Վախեցե՞լ ես Բարսա նշես, գոնե մի գրի


Էս տարի արդեն անհետաքրքիր ա... մնում ա իրար հետ պարապմունք անցկացնեն  :Jpit:  Ես Շախտյորի ու Շալկեի շուրջ էի մտածում, բայց ընտրեցի էն թիմը, որ լրիվ անտարբեր եմ  :Jpit: :

----------


## Gayl

> Էս տարի արդեն անհետաքրքիր ա...


Մանավանդ սկիզբը  :LOL:

----------


## Ուրվական

*Մոդերատորական: Թեմային ավելացվել է հարցում, որը կթարմացվի ամեն փուլից հետո: Քվեարկեք:*  :Wink:

----------

Ambrosine (19.03.2011), Gayl (19.03.2011), Monk (23.03.2011), Yellow Raven (19.03.2011), Ապե Ջան (19.03.2011), Լեո (22.03.2011)

----------


## xaladilnick

Չելսին հիմա ՄՅուից ուժեղա

----------


## Monk

Հետքարքիր է, Բարսելոնի հայ երկրպագուներն իրենց սիրած թիմին են բալետ անելու՞, թե՞ մեր Հենոյին  :Smile:

----------

Ungrateful (23.03.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Հետքարքիր է, Բարսելոնի հայ երկրպագուներն իրենց սիրած թիմին են բալետ անելու՞, թե մեր Հենոյին


Կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ կցանկանա, որ Հենոն փայլուն խաղ ցույց տա, բայց որ Շախտյոր երկրպագեն էտ արդեն բանի նման չի  :Wink: 
Մոնք դու Ռեալիստ ես չէ՞ :

----------


## Monk

> Կարծում եմ բոլորն էլ կցանկանա, որ Հենոն փայլուն խաղ ցույց տա, բայց որ Շախտյոր երկրպագեն էտ արդեն բանի նման չի 
> Մոնք դու Ռեալիստ ես չէ՞ :


Ավանդական: Բայց հակաբարսելոնիստ չեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ավանդական:*Բայց հակաբարսելոնիստ չեմ*:


 Ազնիվ խոսք հարգեցի, չնայած հարցս դրա հետ կապ չուներ:
Եթե Շախտյորը անցնի և Եթե Ռեալն էլ Տոտենհեմին թռցնի ապա Շախտյորը կխաղա Ռեալի դեմ, դու ու՞մ կերկրպագես  :Wink:  , իսկ Ռեալ երկրպագողներից քանի հոգի ամբողջ սրտով Շախտյոր կերկրպագի, դե ֆուտբոլ ա ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է, մարդ ես կարող ա Շախտյորը անցնի, ինչքան էլ քիչ հավանական է, բայց դե ...
Այ եթե Հայաստանի թիմերից մեկը խաղար այ դա ուրիշ կլիներ:

----------

Monk (23.03.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Ազնիվ խոսք հարգեցի, չնայած հարցս դրա հետ կապ չուներ:
> Եթե Շախտյորը անցնի և Եթե Ռեալն էլ Տոտենհեմին թռցնի ապա Շախտյորը կխաղա Ռեալի դեմ, դու ու՞մ կերկրպագես  , իսկ Ռեալ երկրպագողներից քանի հոգի ամբողջ սրտով Շախտյոր կերկրպագի, դե ֆուտբոլ ա ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է, մարդ ես կարող ա Շախտյորը անցնի, ինչքան էլ քիչ հավանական է, բայց դե ...
> Այ եթե Հայաստանի թիմերից մեկը խաղար այ դա ուրիշ կլիներ:


Հարցս հակադարձեցիր, հա՞: Լավ էր  :Jpit:  Երևի ենթագիտակցորեն՝ Ռեալին, բայց սրտանց կցանկանայի, որ Հենոն դառնա ՉԼ հաղթող: Ռեալի համար չեմպիոնությունը կլինի ուղղակի հերթական հաճելի նվաճումը, բայց Հենոյի, և ըստ այդմ մեզ համար, կարծում եմ կարիք չկա նշել, թե դա ինչ նշանակության նվաճում կլինի  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> *Երևի ենթագիտակցորեն՝ Ռեալին*, բայց սրտանց կցանկանայի, որ Հենոն դառնա ՉԼ հաղթող:


Չէ հաստատ Ռեալի համար մի քիչ կուրախանաս, բայց եթե օրինակ Ռեալը խաղար Բանանցի դեմ ապա չեմ կարծում, որ այդ մի քիչն էլ կուրախանայիր: Օրինակ ես ամբողջ սրտով ցանկանում եմ, որ Արշավինը հայերի խաղին իր ամենավատ խաղը ցույց տա  :Jpit:  , բայց նա իմ սիրելի ակումբի խաղացողն է  :Wink:  , ի դեպ էտ օրը մեծ հավանականություն կա որ Արցախում կլինեմ :Jpit: :

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հետքարքիր է, Բարսելոնի հայ երկրպագուներն իրենց սիրած թիմին են բալետ անելու՞, թե՞ մեր Հենոյին


Բարսելոնայի հայ երկրպագու եմ… Մինչ այսօր չեմ տեսել Հենրիի խաղը, այդ իսհ պատճառով, իմանալով Հենրրի գոյության մասին  :Jpit:  միևնույն երկրպագոլու եմ Բարսելոնային:  :Wink:

----------

Barcamaniac (24.03.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Բարսելոնայի հայ երկրպագու եմ… Մինչ այսօր չեմ տեսել Հենրիի խաղը, այդ իսհ պատճառով, իմանալով Հենրրի գոյության մասին  միևնույն երկրպագոլու եմ Բարսելոնային:


 :Shok:  հավաքականի խաղերն էլ չես նայե՞լ

----------

Gayl (23.03.2011), Monk (23.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> հավաքականի խաղերն էլ չես նայե՞լ


Չեմ նայել, ի դեպ ցանկություն էլ չունեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Չեմ նայել, ի դեպ ցանկություն էլ չունեմ:


Ինչու՞  :Shok: 
Օրինակ Անդորրայի խաղին տղերքը կյանքս մի քանի տարով երկրացրին, ստադիոնում էնքան էի գոռացել ձենս վերջացել էր  :LOL: 
Մի անգամ էլ ջահելները թուրքերի հետ էին խաղում, 1:0 պարտվում էին, սարքեցին 1:1, իսկ 2:1 ի =ամանակ գիշերվա հազարին ընենց գոռացի տնեցիքահարևանախառը լեղապատառ եղան  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Sagittarius (23.03.2011), Yellow Raven (23.03.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Հայաստանը մի քանի օրից կարևոր խաղ է խաղում, ասա ես ի՞նչ եմ կորցրել էս թեմայում

----------

Gayl (23.03.2011), Yellow Raven (23.03.2011)

----------


## Monk

> Չէ հաստատ Ռեալի համար մի քիչ կուրախանաս, բայց եթե օրինակ Ռեալը խաղար Բանանցի դեմ ապա չեմ կարծում, որ այդ մի քիչն էլ կուրախանայիր: Օրինակ ես ամբողջ սրտով ցանկանում եմ, որ Արշավինը հայերի խաղին իր ամենավատ խաղը ցույց տա  , բայց նա իմ սիրելի ակումբի խաղացողն է  ,


Դե հա, որ Բանանցն էն խաղն ունենա, որ արդեն ՉԼ-ում ոտ գցի գրանդների հետ, բնականաբար ամբողջ սրտով Բանանցի կողմից կլինեմ, ում հետ էլ որ խաղա, անգամ հազար տարվա ամենասիրածս ակումբների դեմ: Նույնը նաև հավաքականների պարագայում: Էստեղ հարցն ուրիշ է, ես Շախտյորի նկատմամբ բացարձակապես անտարբեր եմ, միակ շահագրգռող պարագան Մխիթարյանի խաղալն է տվյալ ակումբում: 



> ի դեպ էտ օրը մեծ հավանականություն կա որ Արցախում կլինեմ:


Էս մասը հետո ՊՄ-ով ավելի մանրամասն կքննարկենք   :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե հա, որ Բանանցն էն խաղն ունենա, որ արդեն ՉԼ-ում ոտ գցի գրանդների հետ, բնականաբար ամբողջ սրտով Բանանցի կողմից կլինեմ, ում հետ էլ որ խաղա, անգամ հազար տարվա ամենասիրածս ակումբների դեմ: Նույնը նաև հավաքականների պարագայում: Էստեղ հարցն ուրիշ է, ես Շախտյորի նկատմամբ բացարձակապես անտարբեր եմ, միակ շահագրգռող պարագան Մխիթարյանի խաղալն է տվյալ ակումբում:


Դե ասածս էն ա, որ միայն Հենոի համար այդքան էլ լուրջ չի սեփական թիմին չերկրպագել, իսկ Հենոին իհարկե շատերս շատ ու=եղ խաղ ենք ցանկանում:

----------

Monk (23.03.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչու՞ 
> Օրինակ Անդորրայի խաղին տղերքը կյանքս մի քանի տարով երկրացրին, ստադիոնում էնքան էի գոռացել ձենս վերջացել էր 
> Մի անգամ էլ ջահելները թուրքերի հետ էին խաղում, 1:0 պարտվում էին, սարքեցին 1:1, իսկ 2:1 ի =ամանակ գիշերվա հազարին ընենց գոռացի տնեցիքահարևանախառը լեղապատառ եղան


Հայաստանի հավաքանի խաղից ահավոր հիասթաված մարդ եմ, չեմ ուզում, որովհետև տեսել անկազմակերպ, ամեն մեկը իր համար սկզբունքով խաղում էին: Նայում ամեն խաղից հետո մի անգամ ևս համոզվում Հայաստանը հավաքական չի:

Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի զուտ այդ ամենը տեսնելուց հետո անգամ մի փոքր ցանկություն էլ չկա տեսնելու հիմակվա (լավ) խաղը:

Անդորրան դե գիտենք շատ թույլ հավաքականա: 
Թուրքերի հետ խաղը հիշում եմ: Միամիտ փստացին էլի  :LOL:

----------


## romanista

Պահո) հիմա էլ Բարսայի ֆանատներն են բանավիճում Հենոյի համար Շախտյորին ցավացող հայ մեծամասնության հետ)) ըհը, դե հիմա կզգաք, թե ես ինչ էի զգում 1/8-ում, ու հիմա ինչքան եմ ուզում, որ բարսան Շախտյորին Հենոախառը հանի լիգայից)))

----------

Արծիվ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Պահո) հիմա էլ Բարսայի ֆանատներն են բանավիճում Հենոյի համար Շախտյորին ցավացող հայ մեծամասնության հետ)) ըհը, դե հիմա կզգաք, թե ես ինչ էի զգում 1/8-ում, ու հիմա ինչքան եմ ուզում, որ բարսան Շախտյորին Հենոախառը հանի լիգայից)))


Ես ուզում եմ, որ Բարսան Հենոյի գոլերի պատճառով դուրս մնա հետագա պայքարից:

Դու էլ ոնց նայում եմ, չես կարողանում իրողության հետ հաշտվել: Ապեր, Շախտյորը ուժեղ էր էսօրվա տրաքած Ռոմայից, դրա համար էլ արժանիորեն Ռոմային դուրս թողեց: Արի թարգի հիշաչարությունդ ու արտահայտություններդ մի կոպտացրու:

----------

Արծիվ (24.03.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Եթե Շախտյորում մեկի տեղը երեք հայ լիներ, մեկ ա ես Բարսային եմ բալետ անելու: Ոնց կարա ուրիշ ձև լինի? Հասկացանք հայ ա խաղում, իրան լավ ապագա եմ մախթում Խախոլստանում, բայց ոչ իմ սիրելի թիմի դեմ խաղում: Շախտյորը հո մեր հավաքականը չի, որ տենց բան ցանկանամ: Մխիթարյանին մենակ մի բան եմ Բարսայի դեմ խաղերին մախթում. հեռու մնալ Մասկերանոյից:
Ու իիինչ թույն կլինի, որ սաղ ապրիլին Կլասիկոներ լինեն: Եթե մի ամիսԿլասիկոյի սինդրոմով տառապենք, էտի ցանկացած պլանից էլ թունդ ա:

----------

romanista (24.03.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Պահո) հիմա էլ Բարսայի ֆանատներն են բանավիճում Հենոյի համար Շախտյորին ցավացող հայ մեծամասնության հետ)) ըհը, դե հիմա կզգաք, թե ես ինչ էի զգում 1/8-ում, ու հիմա ինչքան եմ ուզում, որ բարսան Շախտյորին Հենոախառը հանի լիգայից)))


Ապեր ճիշտ ես Շախտյորը հավասար չի Բարսելոնային բայց միևնույն է Ուկրայնացիք շանսեր ունեն մոռթելու աշխարհի *ամենահաբրգած* թիմին՝ Բարսելոնային  :Wink:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հայաստանի հավաքանի խաղից ահավոր հիասթաված մարդ եմ, չեմ ուզում, որովհետև տեսել անկազմակերպ, ամեն մեկը իր համար սկզբունքով խաղում էին: Նայում ամեն խաղից հետո մի անգամ ևս համոզվում Հայաստանը հավաքական չի:


Դե երևի ենքան ես Իսպանիայի հավաքականի խաղը նայել որ Հայաստանի հավաքականի խաղն էլ արդեն դուրտ չի գալիս  :LOL:  
Մենք այսօր ոչ մեկից հետ չենք կլինի դա Վրաստան, Սլովակիա, էլ չեմ խոսում ադրբեջան և ամսի 26-ին էլ կհամոզվես Ռուսաստանի հետ հանդիպման ընթացքում  :Wink:

----------


## romanista

> Ես ուզում եմ, որ Բարսան Հենոյի գոլերի պատճառով դուրս մնա հետագա պայքարից:
> 
> Դու էլ ոնց նայում եմ, չես կարողանում իրողության հետ հաշտվել: Ապեր, Շախտյորը ուժեղ էր էսօրվա տրաքած Ռոմայից, դրա համար էլ արժանիորեն Ռոմային դուրս թողեց: Արի թարգի հիշաչարությունդ ու արտահայտություններդ մի կոպտացրու:


 Ապեր, ի՞նչ անեմ, Շախտյորի համար ցավա՞մ)) էս 1/4ում մնացած թիմերից հաղթելու համար միակ արժանի թիմը բարսան ա, ու Բարսայի համար էլ ցավալու եմ մնացած բոլոր փուլերում) իսկ մի հայ ֆուտբոլիստի համար ես երբեք էլ անկապ թիմի չեմ ցավացել, նույնը Այաքսը Մանուչարյանի վախտով, ես միշտ էլ Այաքս չեմ սիրել) էսքան վախտ մի թիմ եմ բալետ արել, որտեղ մեր հավաքանի ֆուտբոլիստ կար, Մոսկվայի Դինամոն, էն էլ Բերեզովսկին հայ չի)))))) 

ինչ վերաբերում ա հիշաչարությանը, հա, բա հո Շախտյորի համար չե՞մ ցավալու)) ուզում ա Թոթենհեմը մրցեր հետը, լոնդոնցիքին էի աջակցելու)

----------


## romanista

> Եթե Շախտյորում մեկի տեղը երեք հայ լիներ, մեկ ա ես Բարսային եմ բալետ անելու: Ոնց կարա ուրիշ ձև լինի? Հասկացանք հայ ա խաղում, իրան լավ ապագա եմ մախթում Խախոլստանում, բայց ոչ իմ սիրելի թիմի դեմ խաղում: Շախտյորը հո մեր հավաքականը չի, որ տենց բան ցանկանամ: Մխիթարյանին մենակ մի բան եմ Բարսայի դեմ խաղերին մախթում. հեռու մնալ Մասկերանոյից:
> Ու իիինչ թույն կլինի, որ սաղ ապրիլին Կլասիկոներ լինեն: Եթե մի ամիսԿլասիկոյի սինդրոմով տառապենք, էտի ցանկացած պլանից էլ թունդ ա:


նույն իմ ասածն ա))

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Վաղը, երեքշաբթի՝ 05.04.2011թ, ժամը՝ 23:45 - ին տեղի կունենա «Չեմպիոնների լիգայի» հերթական հանդպումները: Միմյանց հետ մկրցեն՝ Մադրիդի «Ռեալը» և անգլիական՝ «Տոտենհեմը»: 

Այս խաղում նախապատվությունը միանշանակ տրվում Իսպանական «Ռեալին», որի գործակիցը «Վիվառո» բուքմեքերը գնահատում է՝ 1.45 գործակցով, ոչ ոքին՝ 4.00, իսկ արդեն համեմատաբար ավելի թույլ «Տոտենհեմի» գործակիցը գնահատվում է շատ ավելի քիչ՝ 7.60 գործակցով: 
 «Լա լիգայի» անցած, 30-րդ տուրում Մադրիդյան թիմը իր իսկ սեփական դաշտում 0:1 հաշվով պարտույան մատվեց մրցաշարային աղյուսակի 13-րդ հորիզոնականում ընթացող՝ «Սպորտինգի» կողմից: Չեմ կարծում, որ անցած խաղի վատ արդյունքը կազդի այս խաղի վրա: Այս խաղում առանձնապես հետաքրքրություններ չկան: Խաղից առաջ կարծես թե ամեն ինչ պարզ է:  :Smile: 

Վաղը նույն ժամին՝ 23:45 տեղի կունենա նաև անցած «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» հաղթող, ներկայիս «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» չեմպիոն՝ Իտերի հանդիպումը անգլիական «Շալկե 04» հետ: Խաղին բոլորը նախապատվությունը տալիս են ներկայիս չեմպիոնին, բայց հավելեմ, որ անցած «Ա Սերիայի» հերթական հանդիպման ժամանակ «Ինտերը» պարտության մատվեց «Միլանի» կողմից՝ 3:0 հաշվով: Հետաքրքիր է, որ «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» երկու հաղթողի հավակնորդ թիմերը պարտություն են կրել խաղից առաջ, բայց սեփական երկրի առանությունում:  :Smile: 

Մաղթում եմ գոլառատ, գեղեցիկ և դիտարժան հանդիպումեր:  :Smile:

----------

Altair (05.04.2011), Yellow Raven (05.04.2011)

----------


## Altair

Կարճ կապեմ.
50 դրամ դրել եմ Տոտենհեմիս վրա  :Blush:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

Մի խփած գոլ մեր հաշվին, մի կարմի քարտ՝ Թոթենհեմի։  :Hands Up: 
Սկիզբը դուրս էկավ...  :Yahoo:

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

"Շալկե" նայեք  :Smile:    2:2
Կրաուչի կարմիր քարտից հետո, շուռ եմ տվել Շողակաթ…  ու, կարծես թե, ճիշտ եմ արել  :Smile:

----------

Լեո (05.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Դոդ գլուխ Կրաուչը  :Angry2:  թե էտ համբալին խի՞ են խաղցնում....., չեմ սիրում էլի անուղեղ ֆուտբոլիստրներին

----------


## Լեո

Կրաուչը եսիմ ինչ կոպիտ չխաղաց, մրցավարը կարող էր և երկրորդ դեղինը չտալ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ խաղի առաջին րոպեներն են ու Կրաուչն էլ արդեն մեկ դեղին ունի: Բայց դե Ռեալը ինչպես միշտ շան բախտ ունի:

----------


## Gayl

> Կրաուչը եսիմ ինչ կոպիտ չխաղաց, մրցավարը կարող էր և երկրորդ դեղինը չտալ՝ հաշվի առնելով, որ խաղի առաջին րոպեներն են ու Կրաուչն էլ արդեն մեկ դեղին ունի: Բայց դե Ռեալը ինչպես միշտ շան բախտ ունի:


Ես դեռ հավատում եմ, որ Ռեալը չի հաղթելու  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ռեալ Մադրիդ - Տոտենհեմ 
առաջին գնդակը, օնլայն…

----------


## Ջուզեպե Բալզամո

Վերջի անգամ եմ ասում. "Շալկե" նայեք  :Smile:   2:4

----------

Gayl (06.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վերջի անգամ եմ ասում. "Շալկե" նայեք   2:4


*http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/1...=1#post2211288*

----------


## Արծիվ

SCKALKE և REAL 100% կիսաեզրափակիչում  :Hands Up:   :Clapping:   :Bux: 
SCKALKE-ն կխաղա MU և CHELSEA հաղթողի հետ իսկ REAL-ը կխաղա BARCELONA և SHAKHTER հաղթողի հետ  :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

եշյո նե վեչեր 

կամ ինչպես ասում են գերմանացիները՝ 

einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein  :Hands Up:

----------


## Արծիվ

> եշյո նե վեչեր 
> 
> կամ ինչպես ասում են գերմանացիները՝ 
> 
> einer geht noch, einer geht noch rein


Ուզու՞մ ես ասել որ այդպես չի լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

Ոչ իտալացիք կարան 3 գոլից ավել խբել հակառակորդին ոչ էլ անգլիացիք 4 գոլից ավել  :Wink:

----------


## Gayl

Շալկեն ու Ռեալը հակառակորդներին սվաղեցին պատերին, բայց Շալկեի հաղթանակը փառավոր էր:

----------

Արծիվ (06.04.2011), Լեո (06.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Պարզապես զգացված են թե Scahlke և թե Real-ի խաղից, գերազանց խաղացին:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ուզու՞մ ես ասել որ այդպես չի լինի


չէ, ես լրիվ ուրիշ բանի մասին էի  :Smile:

----------

Արծիվ (06.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Ինձ համար միևնույն էր թե ով կհաղթեր, ես պարզապես կլասիկո ֆուտբոլի երկրպագու եմ և դրա ականատեսը դարձա ես այսօր  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

50 դրամ կրվեցի  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

Ռաուլ  :Love: 

Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում, շնորհավոր, Ռեալի ֆանատներ :hala_real
Ռեալ-Շալկե եզրափակիչ եմ ուզում  :Clapping: 
 :Jpit:

----------

Ungrateful (06.04.2011), Նաիրուհի (06.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> 50 դրամ կրվեցի


Դու էլ ես ղումար խաղու՞մ  :Shok: 
Աստ արգելափակի  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> *Ռեալ-Շալկե եզրափակիչ եմ ուզում*


 :Lol2:  :Lol2: 
Փռթած մածուն լիներ ուտեի  :LOL: 
Մնում ա Շալկեն անգլիական գրանտի անցնի:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ռաուլ 
> 
> Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում, շնորհավոր, Ռեալի ֆանատներ :hala_real
> Ռեալ-Շալկե եզրափակիչ եմ ուզում


1 րոպե…  :Jpit: 
այստեղ պետք է հիշել Բարսելոնա անունը… ամեն ինչ ասված է:  :Jpit:

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Ռաուլ 
> 
> Հա, ի՞նչ էի ասում, շնորհավոր, Ռեալի ֆանատներ :hala_real


Հազիիիիիվ սիրտս տեղն ընկավ...  :Yahoo:  Շնորհավո՜ր, ժողովուրդ... 




> Ռեալ-Շալկե եզրափակիչ եմ ուզում


Չէէէ, Աստղ, ես Ռեալ-Շախտյոր եմ ուզում։ :votqery_getnin_xpogh_xndumik Արի էս անգամ իմ ուզելով լինի, էլի...  :Blush:

----------

Ambrosine (06.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Չէէէ, Աստղ, ես Ռեալ-Շախտյոր եմ ուզում։ :votqery_getnin_xpogh_xndumik Արի էս անգամ իմ ուզելով լինի, էլի...


Չի կարող այդպիսի բան լինել, որովհետև եթե Շախտյորը Բարսին հաղթեց Ռեալի հետ ա խաղալու  :Wink:

----------

Sagittarius (06.04.2011)

----------


## Նաիրուհի

> Չի կարող այդպիսի բան լինել, որովհետև եթե Շախտյորը Բարսին հաղթեց Ռեալի հետ ա խաղալու


Ֆո՜ւ, Գել, քեզնից մարդ լավ բան չի լսի...  :Beee: 
Լավ դե, ջհանդամը, չեղավ՝ չեղավ, ուրեմն ես էլ եմ Ռեալ-Շալկե ուզում...  :Tongue:

----------

Ambrosine (06.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> *Ոչ իտալացիք կարան 3 գոլից ավել խբել հակառակորդին* ոչ էլ անգլիացիք 4 գոլից ավել


 Իտալացիք պետք է 4 գոլի առավելությամբ հաղթեն որ անցնեն հաջորդ փուլ, հակառակ դեպքում օդերով են թռնում:

----------

Արծիվ (06.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

ի՞նչ ասեմ, Տոտենհեմի համար էի ցավում, բայց դե Ռեալը արժանի հաղթանակ տարավ ու երկու խաղերում էլ ամեն ինչ արդեն լուծված ա. Շալկեի համար էլ շատ ուրախ եմ, փառավոր խաղացին. 

հ.գ. մեկ ա, ռեալը ֆուֆլո ա :Tongue:

----------

Gayl (06.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Ֆո՜ւ, Գել, քեզնից մարդ լավ բան չի լսի... 
> Լավ դե, ջհանդամը, չեղավ՝ չեղավ, ուրեմն *ես էլ եմ Ռեալ-Շալկե ուզում...*


Ֆինալում Բարսը անգլիականի հետ ա խաղալու, բայց Ռեալ- Բարս խաղին Ռեալ եմ ձգելու, որ անգլիականի համար հեշտ լինի  :LOL:

----------

Armen.181 (06.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Հազիիիիիվ Չէէէ, Աստղ, ես Ռեալ-Շախտյոր եմ ուզում։ :votqery_getnin_xpogh_xndumik Արի էս անգամ իմ ուզելով լինի, էլի...


Ես արդեն վիճում եք, ես ուղղակի հիշացնեմ Բարսայի մասին, գիտեմ ինչքան եք դուք իրանից զզվում, բայց իրականության հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել…

----------


## Gayl

> Ես արդեն վիճում եք, ես ուղղակի հիշացնեմ Բարսայի մասին, գիտեմ ինչքան եք դուք իրանից զզվում, բայց իրականության հետ պետք է հաշվի նստել…


Ապեր, բայց չի կարա ֆինալում Բարսը Ռեալի հետ խաղա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Փռթած մածուն լիներ ուտեի 
> Մնում ա Շալկեն անգլիական գրանտի անցնի:


Պա՜հ, քիչ ա մնում իտալական գրանդի անցնի` ՉԼ ներկա չեմպիոնին... Նույն կերպ էլ ուզում եմ ու վստահ եմ, որ Շախտյորն ա անցնելու Բարսելոնային: Տեսնենք շամաններս ոնց են աշխատում  :Jpit: :



> 1 րոպե… 
> այստեղ պետք է հիշել Բարսելոնա անունը… ամեն ինչ ասված է:


Բան էլ ասված չի  :Tongue: :



> Չէէէ, Աստղ, ես Ռեալ-Շախտյոր եմ ուզում։ :votqery_getnin_xpogh_xndumik Արի էս անգամ իմ ուզելով լինի, էլի...


Դե քանի որ եզրափակիչում հնարավոր չէ, պլաններիս մեջ մտնում է, որ գոնե իրար հանդիպեն  :Blush:   :Jpit: :

----------

Նաիրուհի (06.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ապեր, բայց չի կարա ֆինալում Բարսը Ռեալի հետ խաղա


Ինչի՞

----------


## Gayl

> *Պա՜հ, քիչ ա մնում իտալական գրանդի անցնի` ՉԼ ներկա չեմպիոնին...* Նույն կերպ էլ ուզում եմ ու վստահ եմ, որ Շախտյորն ա անցնելու Բարսելոնային: Տեսնենք շամաններս ոնց են աշխատում :


Դու Ինտեռի խաղերին չես հետևում, ահավոր վատ են խաղում, պաշտպանությունը տրաքելա  :Wink:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Բան էլ ասված չի :


Դե հլը չի կրվել ու դուրս մնացել Ռեակը, հիմա ինչել ասվի յա ասված. յա չասված: Երկրի առաջնությում հո գոնե ասվածա: Ե՜ն ժամանակ էլ ասում էինք, ասում էին չէ:  :Jpit:

----------


## Gayl

> Ինչի՞


Որովհետև Ռեալը-Տոտենհեմ և Բարս-Շախտյոր խաղերի հաղթողները իրար հետ են խաղալու, այնպես որ ֆինալից ձեռք քաշեք:

----------

Sagittarius (06.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Որովհետև Ռեալը-Տոտենհեմ և Բարս-Շախտյոր խաղերի հաղթողները իրար հետ են խաղալու, այնպես որ ֆինալից ձեռք քաշեք:


Ահամ  :Smile: 
Ես մե՜ծ հույսով սպասում եմ, թե երբ եմ չեմպիոնների լիգայում տեսնելու Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ կլասիկոն:
Ուխ, մի անգամ էլ կտեսնեմ Ռեալի պարտությունը Բարսայից:

----------


## Gayl

> Ահամ 
> Ես մե՜ծ հույսով սպասում եմ, թե երբ եմ չեմպիոնների լիգայում տեսնելու Բարսելոնա - Ռեալ կլասիկոն:
> Ուխ, մի անգամ էլ կտեսնեմ Ռեալի պարտությունը Բարսայից:


90 տոկոսով այդպես էլ կլինի, մնում ա Ռեալը հաղթի, թե չէ անգլիացիների համար Բարսին կուլ տալը մի քիչ զոռ ա  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Պա՜հ, քիչ ա մնում իտալական գրանդի անցնի` ՉԼ ներկա չեմպիոնին... Նույն կերպ էլ ուզում եմ ու վստահ եմ, որ Շախտյորն ա անցնելու Բարսելոնային: Տեսնենք շամաններս ոնց են աշխատում :
> 
> Բան էլ ասված չի :
> 
> Դե քանի որ եզրափակիչում հնարավոր չէ, պլաններիս մեջ մտնում է, որ գոնե իրար հանդիպեն  :


ու այստեղ եկան անգլոկատալոնյան խուլիգաները և հեքիաթի «ասպետին» սպիտակ նժույգի վրայից գցեցին  :Smile:

----------

Gayl (06.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> ու այստեղ եկան անգլոկատալոնյան խուլիգաները և հեքիաթի «ասպետին» սպիտակ նժույգի վրայից գցեցին


Ապեր, բայց էս Շալկեի պահը դզեց: Հիմա ես չգիտեմ, վաղը ում կողմից լինե՞մ  :LOL: , ու=եղի կողմից եմ, բայց Մանչին գերադասում եմ:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ապեր, բայց էս Շալկեի պահը դզեց: Հիմա ես չգիտեմ, վաղը ում կողմից լինե՞մ , *ու=եղի կողմից եմ, բայց Մանչին գերադասում եմ:*


 :LOL:  :LOL:  էսի թևավոր խոսք դառավ  :LOL:  

Չելսիի հերթն ա եկել, Արսենալի նման թթու դառան, ենքան սպասեցին ՉԼի գավաթին

վայ չէ, մոռացացել էի, Անչելոտին ա հլը իրանց տրեները, լավ անցանք, ուրեմն էս տարի էլ չէ.... Մանչեսթեր  :Clapping:  :Clapping:

----------


## Gayl

> էսի թևավոր խոսք դառավ


 :LOL: 
Հա Մանչին գերադասում եմ, բայց չէի ուզենա թույլ խաղով հելներ, կարճ ասած չգիտեմ ինչ եմ ուզում  :LOL: 




> Չելսիի հերթն ա եկել, Արսենալի նման թթու դառան, ենքան սպասեցին ՉԼի գավաթին


Չելսին համ Ռեալին ունի ասելու համ էլ մանավանդ Բարսին:

----------

Sagittarius (06.04.2011)

----------


## Դավիթ

Ինտերը ձեռքից գնում ա: Մի քւանի օրվա ընթացքում երկու անգամ տարվեց, 2-8 գնդակների հարաբերությամբ....

----------

Gayl (06.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ինտերը ձեռքից գնում ա: Մի քւանի օրվա ընթացքում երկու անգամ տարվեց, 2-8 գնդակների հարաբերությամբ....


ես դեռ ավելին ասեմ, իտալական ֆուտբոլն ա ձեռքից գնում  :LOL:   չէ, բայց եթե լուրջ էս՝  :Sad:  վիճակն ա

----------


## Դավիթ

> ես դեռ ավելին ասեմ, իտալական ֆուտբոլն ա ձեռքից գնում   չէ, բայց եթե լուրջ էս՝  վիճակն ա



Դե չէի ասի, բայց ամոթ ա: Միլանը կերավ առաջի տեղի խաղի համար, հիմա էլ 5-2 տանը տարվեցին? :Smile:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Դե չէի ասի, բայց ամոթ ա: Միլանը կերավ առաջի տեղի խաղի համար, հիմա էլ 5-2 տանը տարվեցին?


Դե տես, անցած տարի /ինչպես նաև դրա նախորդող տարին/ իտալական թմերը խայտառակ ելույթ ունեցան, և միայն Մուրինիոյի շնորհիվ Ինտերը «հրաշք» գործեց, և իտալացիքին փրկեց կատարյալ ֆիասկոյից. իսկ այս տարի կարծես թե ոչ ոչ չի պատրաստվում փրկել իրենց: Միլանը այն չէ, Յուվենտուսը նույնպես, Ռոման էլ, «պարզվում» ա նաև Ինտերը. ո՞վ պետք ա իրանց ներկայացնի՝  Նապոլի՞ն և Ուդինեզե՞ն: 

Գումարած՝ դեռ անցած տարի Սերիա Ա-ն Եվրոպականա ակումբային առաջնությունների դասակարգման երրորդ տեղը զիջեց Բունդես Լիգային, հետևապես նաև ՉԼում չորս թիմ ներկայացնելու իրավունքը: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, մյուս սեզոնից արդեն գերմանացիք են չորս թիմ ունենալու:

----------

romanista (06.04.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Դե տես, անցած տարի /ինչպես նաև դրա նախորդող տարին/ իտալական թմերը խայտառակ ելույթ ունեցան, և միայն Մուրինիոյի շնորհիվ Ինտերը «հրաշք» գործեց, և իտալացիքին փրկեց կատարյալ ֆիասկոյից. իսկ այս տարի կարծես թե ոչ ոչ չի պատրաստվում փրկել իրենց: Միլանը այն չէ, Յուվենտուսը նույնպես, Ռոման էլ, «պարզվում» ա նաև Ինտերը. ո՞վ պետք ա իրանց ներկայացնի՝  Նապոլի՞ն և Ուդինեզե՞ն: 
> 
> Գումարած՝ դեռ անցած տարի Սերիա Ա-ն Եվրոպականա ակումբային առաջնությունների դասակարգման երրորդ տեղը զիջեց Բունդես Լիգային, հետևապես նաև ՉԼում չորս թիմ ներկայացնելու իրավունքը: Եթե չեմ սխալվում, մյուս սեզոնից արդեն գերմանացիք են չորս թիմ ունենալու:


Իտալական ֆուտբոլը սրընթաց դեգրադացիա ա ապրում, դրա հետևանքներն էր կալպչիոպոլին, "երկրպագուի անձնագիր" (tessera del tiffoso), մտցնելը, ինչի պատճառով, որ հիմա գնաս ստադիոն խաղ նայես, պետք ա էդ ավել փաստաթուղթը լինի մոտդ, ու դրա երեսից էսօր իտալական գրանդները նույնիսկ, ներքին առաջնությունում ամբողջ ստադիոնը չեն հավաքում... Ինտերին ես իտալական ֆուտբոլի մասնիկ չեմ համարում, քանի որ թիմը, որի կազմում իտալացիներին կարելի է հաշվել մեկ ձեռքի մատների վրա, իրավունք չունի իտալական կոչվելու, բայց և այնպես այն ներկայացնում է Իտալիան ու խայտառակվում: Իտալիայի դեգրադացիայի հաշվին պրոգրեսս է ապրում Բունդեսլիգան, Անգլիայի պրեմիեր - լիգան մնում է ոտքի վրա փողերի շնորհիվ, Իսպանիան նայում են մենակ Ռեալի ու Բարսայի համար, իսկ Իտալիայում նույնիսկ հավաքականն ա դիրքերը զիջում... դա իրանց ներքին խնդիրն ա, որը չեն ուզում լուծել:

Հ.Գ. Բայց ամեն դեպքում Շալկեն կարգին ջարդեց Ինտերին, սրտովս էր  :Wink:  վաղուց էդ անարժան թիմին տենց ճնշված չէի տեսել)

----------

Barcamaniac (06.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> Անգլիայի պրեմիեր - լիգան մնում է ոտքի վրա փողերի շնորհիվ


Բա ուզում էիր աշխարհի ամենահզոր առաջնությունում սնանկ վիճակ լինե՞ր  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------

Armen.181 (06.04.2011)

----------


## romanista

> Բա ուզում էիր աշխարհի ամենահզոր առաջնությունում սնանկ վիճակ լինե՞ր


եթե մի առաջնությունում ամեն ինչ որոշում են փողերը, ուրեմն այն բանի պետք չէ... Իտալիան հենց դրանով է յուրահատուկ, որ բացի միլիոնատեր Ինտերից, ներկա դրությամբ նույնիսկ Բեռլուսկոնիի Միլանն ու տրաքած Յուվենտուսը մեծ փողերի հետ գործեր չեն անում... թող փորձեն "հզոր" Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին ու Չելսիին մի տարի թույլ չտան այդպիսի գումարներ ծախսել, ու խաղալ իրենց կորիզը կազմող կազմերով, էդ թիմերը միանգամից կդառնան թզուկ... երբեք չեմ սիրել Անգլիայի առաջնությունը

----------


## Armen.181

> եթե մի առաջնությունում ամեն ինչ որոշում են փողերը, ուրեմն այն բանի պետք չէ... Իտալիան հենց դրանով է յուրահատուկ, որ բացի միլիոնատեր Ինտերից, ներկա դրությամբ նույնիսկ Բեռլուսկոնիի Միլանն ու տրաքած Յուվենտուսը մեծ փողերի հետ գործեր չեն անում... թող փորձեն "հզոր" Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին ու Չելսիին մի տարի թույլ չտան այդպիսի գումարներ ծախսել, ու խաղալ իրենց կորիզը կազմող կազմերով, էդ թիմերը միանգամից կդառնան թզուկ... երբեք չեմ սիրել Անգլիայի առաջնությունը


փողը ինչ ա որոշում, ստիպում ա երկրպագուներին երկրպագել իրենց թիմին, թե տրանսվերների ժամանակ թույլ է տալիս թիմ ընգրկել ավելի երիտասարդ խաղացողներով, բերելով նոր ուժ և աշխուժություն, որ իտալայի նման ծերանոց չդառնա..., չես կարծում որ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի իտալանել սկսի գումարներ ծախսելը որ Ա սերայի 1-ին հորիզոնականում գտնվող Միլանը չպարտվի 4-րդ հորիզոնականում գտնվող Տոտենհեմին, Ինտերին ել չասեմ, թզուկներ պես լգայից դուրս են մնում, կամ կարա նստի սպասի պայծառ ապագայի իր կորիզը կազմող կազմերով

----------


## Gayl

> եթե մի առաջնությունում ամեն ինչ որոշում են փողերը, ուրեմն այն բանի պետք չէ... Իտալիան հենց դրանով է յուրահատուկ, որ բացի միլիոնատեր Ինտերից, ներկա դրությամբ նույնիսկ Բեռլուսկոնիի Միլանն ու տրաքած Յուվենտուսը մեծ փողերի հետ գործեր չեն անում... թող փորձեն "հզոր" Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին ու Չելսիին մի տարի թույլ չտան այդպիսի գումարներ ծախսել, ու խաղալ իրենց կորիզը կազմող կազմերով, էդ թիմերը միանգամից կդառնան թզուկ... երբեք չեմ սիրել Անգլիայի առաջնությունը


Ապեր էս ինչեր ես գրու՞մ  :Shok: : Մանչեստրը այս տարի ինչ միլիոններ ա ծախսել, որ աչքիդ երևացելա: Եթե կոնկրետ փաստեր ունես ասա մենք էլ կարդանք, Չելսին մի հատ Տոռես առավ սարքիք աշխարհի վերջը :

----------

Armen.181 (06.04.2011), Sagittarius (06.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

> չես կարծում որ ավելի ճիշտ կլինի իտալանել սկսի գումարներ ծախսելը որ Ա սերայի 1-ին հորիզոնականում գտնվող Միլանը չպարտվի 4-րդ հորիզոնականում գտնվող Տոտենհեմին


 Չէ չեմ կարծում, որովհետև Տոտոենհեմը ար=անի հաղթանակ տարավ, իսկ ես որպես Պրեմիեր Լիգայի կողմնակից անգամ հաճույք կստանայի եթե հետնապահը Միլանին նույն վիճակի մեջ քցեր:

----------


## Armen.181

> Չէ չեմ կարծում, որովհետև Տոտոենհեմը ար=անի հաղթանակ տարավ, իսկ ես որպես Պրեմիեր Լիգայի կողմնակից անգամ հաճույք կստանայի եթե հետնապահը Միլանին նույն վիճակի մեջ քցեր:


ոչ միայն արժանի :Smile:  ասածս են ա որ ներկա բահին անգլինա մի գլուխ բարձր ա իտալայից ,հաճույք պահով ել եթե դու առաջինը լինես հաստատ իմացի 2-րդ ես եմ :Wink: ,,

----------

Gayl (06.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> եթե մի առաջնությունում ամեն ինչ որոշում են փողերը, ուրեմն այն բանի պետք չէ... Իտալիան հենց դրանով է յուրահատուկ, որ բացի միլիոնատեր Ինտերից, ներկա դրությամբ նույնիսկ Բեռլուսկոնիի Միլանն ու տրաքած Յուվենտուսը մեծ փողերի հետ գործեր չեն անում... թող փորձեն "հզոր" Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին ու Չելսիին մի տարի թույլ չտան այդպիսի գումարներ ծախսել, ու խաղալ իրենց կորիզը կազմող կազմերով, էդ թիմերը միանգամից կդառնան թզուկ... երբեք չեմ սիրել Անգլիայի առաջնությունը


Էտ Մանչեսթերը ի՞նչ խոշոր տրանսֆեր ա արել.

ժող. հետաքրքրության համա, ով կարող է գտնել վերջին տարիներին եվրոպական ակումբների՝ տրանսֆերների վրա ծախսած գումարների ցուցակը, ես ման եկա, չգտա:

Ճիշտ ես, անգլիական թմերը եեեեեեեն գլխից էլ հարուստ են: Բայց դրա համար ուրիշ պատճառ կա. անգլիացի ֆուտբոլասերը հարուստ ա, և իրանք շատ են, իսկ ահա Իտալիայի միայն հյուսիսն ա քիչ թե շատ հարուստ. այդ նույն պատճառով նաև Գերմանական թմերն են հարուստ, իսկ Իսպանականները աղքատ՝ չհաշված Ռեալ/Բարսա: 
Նաև, եթե չեմ սխալվում, Անգլիայում հեռարձակման իրավունքը Պրեմիեր լիգան է վաճառում և բոլոր թմերը հավասարաչափ օգտվում են, իսկ ահա Իսպանիայում ամեն թիմ առանձին ա վաճառում, դրա համար Բարսա/Ռեալին ահագին գումար ա հասնում, իսկ մնացածին կոպեկներ: 

Հետաքրքիր ցուցակ է

հ.գ. իսկ յանկիների և արաբների նավթային դոլարների ներկայիս մուտքը անգլիական պրեմիեր լիգա իմ դուրն էլ չի գալիս:

----------


## Gayl

> Էտ Մանչեսթերը ի՞նչ խոշոր տրանսֆեր ա արել.
> 
> ժող. հետաքրքրության համա, ով կարող է գտնել վերջին տարիներին եվրոպական ակումբների՝ տրանսֆերների վրա ծախսած գումարների ցուցակը, ես ման եկա, չգտա:


Սենց ցուցակ կարամ առաջարկեմ
http://www.eurosport.ru/football/pre...ransfert.shtml
Խաղացողների անուններն անգամ հերիք են, որ հասկանանք այդպիսի գումարներ չեն ծախսվում:

----------

Malxas (06.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Իտալացիք պետք է 4 գոլի առավելությամբ հաղթեն որ անցնեն հաջորդ փուլ, հակառակ դեպքում օդերով են թռնում:


Ես էլ դա եմ ասում որ անհնար է այդպես լինի  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ես էլ դա եմ ասում որ անհնար է այդպես լինի


Դե ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է, իսկ եթե նույն հաշիվը գրանցվի ի օգուտ Ինտեռի ապա ավելացված =ամանակ, բայց եթե 6 գոլ և ավել Ինտեռը խփի ուրեմն 3 ն էլ ա հերիք, բայց այս տարբերակները քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, բայց դե ֆուտբոլա, ինչ ասես, որ չի լինում:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Դե ամեն ինչ էլ հնարավոր է, իսկ եթե նույն հաշիվը գրանցվի ի օգուտ Ինտեռի ապա ավելացված =ամանակ, բայց եթե 6 գոլ և ավել Ինտեռը խփի ուրեմն 3 ն էլ ա հերիք, բայց այս տարբերակները քիչ հավանական եմ համարում, բայց դե ֆուտբոլա, ինչ ասես, որ չի լինում:


Դա էլ է հնարավոր բայց միայն այն դեպքում եթե Ինտերը խաղա Փյունիքի հետ այլ ոչ թե Շալկեի  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Դա էլ է հնարավոր բայց միայն այն դեպքում եթե Ինտերը խաղա Փյունիքի հետ այլ ոչ թե Շալկեի


Չէ ապեր Շալկեն հո Փյունիկի հետ չէր խաղու՞մ: Խաղից ա կախված, բախտները որ բերեց կարա ամեն ինչ էլ լինի, մոռացա՞ր Լիվերպուլ-Միլան եզրափակիչը, ես դեռ երբեք այդպիսի տպավորիչ ֆինալ չեմ տեսել ու չգիտեմ էլ երբ կտեսնեմ: Մինչև հիմա մարդիկ էտ ֆինալից են խոսում:

----------

Sagittarius (06.04.2011)

----------


## Gayl

Չելսի- Մանչ. 0-1  :Hands Up: 
Բարսա-Շախտյոր 2:0

----------

Armen.181 (07.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Աչքիս Ռեալը Բարսելոնայի հետա խաղալու, Մանչեսթրն էլ Շալկեի ..............  :Think:

----------


## Gayl

> Աչքիս Ռեալը Բարսելոնայի հետա խաղալու, Մանչեսթրն էլ Շալկեի ..............


Մանչինը դեռ հայտնի չի, բայց Բարսա-Ռեալ խաղ կլինի, եթե իհարկե Տոտենհեմը Ռեալին չթռցնի  :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

Բարսելոնա-Շախտյոր 5:1
Չելսի-Մանչեստր Յունայթեդ 0:1

----------


## Gayl

Ռեալ Մադրիդ առաջ, մեր հույսը դու ես  :Jpit:

----------

Արծիվ (07.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ռեալ Մադրիդ առաջ, մեր հույսը դու ես


Ոնց եմ սպասում այդ օրվան, հույսով եմ Ռեալը կհաղթի:

----------


## Gayl

> Ոնց եմ սպասում այդ օրվան, հույսով եմ Ռեալը կհաղթի:


Ես էտ գրել եմ, որ հույս ունենամ Մանչը կհաղթի  :LOL:  :LOL:  , եթե իհարկե ֆինալում Ռեալը դուրս գա  :Jpit:

----------

Լեո (10.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ավարտվեց «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» Բարսելոնա - Շախտյոր հանդիպումը: 
Իսպանական ակումբը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց իր բարձր դիրքն ամբողջ աշխարհում: Սպասված դիտարժան հանդիպումը համարենք ստացված: 

Forza Barca  :Love:

----------

Malxas (07.04.2011), V!k (07.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

> Ավարտվեց «Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի» Բարսելոնա - Շախտյոր հանդիպումը: 
> Իսպանական ակումբը ևս մեկ անգամ ապացուցեց իր *բարձր դիրքն* ամբողջ աշխարհում: Սպասված դիտարժան հանդիպումը համարենք ստացված: 
> 
> Forza Barca


 :LOL:  Լուիս Ադրիոանոն տեղաշարժվող շտանգա չլիներ, Բարսայի մեջ մի երեք հատ լցել էին, ես դեռ չեմ կարողանում Արսենալին պաշտպանողական ֆուտբոլի համար ներել, ախր Բարսայի պաշտպանությունը շատ թույլ ա...

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ես էտ գրել եմ, որ հույս ունենամ Մանչը կհաղթի  , եթե իհարկե ֆինալում Ռեալը դուրս գա


Չի ստացվի  :Wink:

----------


## romanista

> Ապեր էս ինչեր ես գրու՞մ : Մանչեստրը այս տարի ինչ միլիոններ ա ծախսել, որ աչքիդ երևացելա: Եթե կոնկրետ փաստեր ունես ասա մենք էլ կարդանք, Չելսին մի հատ Տոռես առավ սարքիք աշխարհի վերջը :


Տղերք, ես չեմ խոսում կոնկրետ տրանսֆերներից, ես ուղղակի ասում եմ, որ անգլիական ֆուտբոլը ուղղակի ահավոր մեծ փողերի հետ ա խաղում, ինչը ընդեղի ֆուտբոլը սարքում ա բիզնես, իսկ ես ֆուտբոլը առաջին հերթին որպես խաղ եմ ընդունում, ոչ թե բիզնես... Չելսիի ֆանատները արդեն երևի մոռացել են, թե ինչ էր իրենից ներկայացնում իրենց թիմը Աբրամովիչից առաջ, ու ինչ դառավ նրանից հետո, երբ Աբրամովիչը սկսեց կատաստրոֆիկ գումարներ ծախսել թմի համար... էսօր ֆուտբոլը լրիվ մեռել ա, ու առաջին հերթին մեռել ա Անգլիայում... նույնը հիմա իմ Ռոմայում ա, ամերիկացիք են թիմը առնում, մի կողմից չեմ ուզում, քանի որ հասկանում եմ, ինչ կսարքեն էդ յանկիները իտալական ամենասիրուն խաղ ցուցադրող թմից, բայց դե ներկա վիճակն էլ, որ ընդհանուր իտալական ֆուտբոլային ճգնաժամի ֆոնի վրա մենք չենք կարում հաղթենք նույնիսկ Շախտյորին, որին 2006ին 4 անպատասխան գոլ էինք խփում, ինձ ստիպում ա ուզել թիմի վաճառքը... բայց ասածս ինչ ա, ես ֆուտբոլում փող խառնելուն դեմ եմ, ու հա, ինձ դուր չի գալիս, որ սովորական ֆուտբոլիստը էսօր արժենում ա 50 մլն եվրո, մարդիկ մեր սիրած խաղի վրա կարգին փողեր են աշխատում...

Հ.Գ. էլ չասեմ, թե ինչքան ուրախ եմ, որ Բարսան Շախտյորին ցույց տվեց իրա արժանի տեղը  :Smile:  խղճուկ տեսք ունեին, երկնքից ցած էին իջել ու միանգամից դժոխք)))

----------

Ozon (09.04.2011), Sagittarius (07.04.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (09.04.2011)

----------


## Vaho

> եթե իհարկե Տոտենհեմը Ռեալին չթռցնի


Լավն էր  :LOL:  :LOL:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Ozon

Սրտանց երկրպագում եմ Շալկեին: Բավարիան դուրս մնաց, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ Գերմանիայի միակ ներրկայացուցիչը եվրոգավաթներում Շալկեն է, որը քարը քարի վրա չթողեց իտալական Ա սերիայի առաջատարներից մեկին: Ուղղակի կարելի էր հաճույք ստանալ թե ինչպես Բունդեսլիգայի 11-րդ հորիզոնականում գտնվող Շալկե 04-ը 5 գնդակ ուղարկեց խղճուկ Ինտերի դարպասը: Պարզապես հրաշքով անցան Բավարիային, բայց ... Շալկեին: Հոյակապա, մեծ հաղթանակ ոչ միայն Շալկեի համար այլև գերմանական ֆուտբոլի համար: Ամեն դեպքում լիարժեք կխոսամ պատասխան հանդիպումից հետո, չնայած կարծում եմ ոչ մի շանս Ինտերը չունի 1 տոկոս, բայց էտ 1 տոկոսից հետո կխոսանք: Շնորհավորում եմ ԳԵՐՄԱՆԱԿԱՆ ԲՈՒՆԴԵՍԼԻԳԱՅԻ ԵՐԿՐՊԱԳՈՒՆԵՐԻՆ փառահեղ հաղթանակի կապակցությամբ:

----------


## Gayl

> Չի ստացվի


Ռեալի ֆինալ դուրս գալը նկատի ունե՞ս  :Jpit:  , ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում  :Wink:  :LOL:

----------


## Լեո

> Ռեալի ֆինալ դուրս գալը նկատի ունե՞ս  , ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում


Կարող և դուրս գա, ով իմանա: Մեկ-մեկ պատից կախված հրացանն էլ ա կրակում  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Ռեալի ֆինալ դուրս գալը նկատի ունե՞ս  , ես էլ եմ այդպես կարծում


Ռեալը ֆինալ դուրս գալը նկատի չունեի այլ Մանչեսթրի ֆինալում հաղթելը ու դու էտ լավ էլ գիտեիր  :Wink:

----------

Vaho (10.04.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Կարող և դուրս գա, ով իմանա: Մեկ-մեկ պատից կախված հրացանն էլ ա կրակում


Դուք էլ ձեր Բարսելոնային եսիմ ինչ սարքիք, ես քո տեղը լինեմ 100% վստահ չեմ լինի  :Smile:

----------

Ambrosine (10.04.2011), Vaho (10.04.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Դուք էլ ձեր Բարսելոնային եսիմ ինչ սարքիք, ես քո տեղը լինեմ 100% վստահ չեմ լինի


Այ մարդ, ես Բարսելոնայի անունը ե՞րբ տվեցի  :Jpit:  Ասում եմ՝ Ռեալը ֆինալ դուրս գալու շանսեր ունի  :Yes:  ... չնայած միայն տեսականորեն  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> Այ մարդ, ես Բարսելոնայի անունը ե՞րբ տվեցի  Ասում եմ՝ Ռեալը ֆինալ դուրս գալու շանսեր ունի  ... չնայած միայն տեսականորեն


Պարտադիր չէ որ տաս, կարևորը որ մտածում ես  :Smile:

----------


## Լեո

> Պարտադիր չէ որ տաս, կարևորը որ մտածում ես


Իսկը սա եղավ  :LOL: 



> Շարունակենք ծաղրանկարների թեման 
> 
> 
> Բարսային նախագահը սրիկա է: Նա ասել էր, որ Բարսան կհաղթի արքայական գավաթում 5-0 հաշվով, բայց իրականում մտածում էր որ կլինի 8-0:

----------

Արծիվ (13.04.2011)

----------


## Ozon

Չորեքշաբթի օրը երկրպագուների նման բուռն աջակցության ներքո հուսանք Շալկեն ոչ մի շանս չի թողնի Ինտերին

----------


## Ozon

Եվ այսպես ապրիլի 26-ին Գելզենկիրխենի Վելտինս Արենա մարզադաշտում Շալկեն կբախվի ոչ ավել, ոչ պակաս Մանչեսթե յունայթեդի հետ. Սակայն մինչ այդ հիշենք, թե ինչպես Շալկեն հասավ կիսաեզրափակիչ փուլ. վայելեք տեսահոլովակը, Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի ողջ շուքով հանդերձ. Հաճելի դիտում...

----------

Sagittarius (16.04.2011)

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. հարցումը թարմացվել է: Ահա նախորդ արդյունքները`





Շնորհակալություն, Վիստ :*

----------

Armen.181 (16.04.2011), Monk (16.04.2011), Starkiller (18.04.2011), Ապե Ջան (16.04.2011)

----------


## Sagittarius

Նոյե՞ռ  :Shok: 

ֆաներ, է՞ս ուր եք, կլասիկոնների օրերին սաղ ֆուտբոլ նայող են դառնում :LOL:

----------

Աբելյան (27.04.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Նոյե՞ռ 
> 
> ֆաներ, է՞ս ուր եք, կլասիկոնների օրերին սաղ ֆուտբոլ նայող են դառնում


Էսօր ո՞ր կլասիկոն ա, ինչոր չեմ հիշում:  :Jpit:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Էսօր ո՞ր կլասիկոն ա, ինչոր չեմ հիշում:


չէ, էսօր ֆուտբոլ ա, կլասիկոն վաղն ա :Tongue:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> չէ, էսօր ֆուտբոլ ա, կլասիկոն վաղն ա


Հաա, վաղը ոնց մտածում եմ կարգին ֆուտբոլ ենք դիտելու, ամենակարևորը հետաքրքիր:  :Smile:

----------


## Armen.181

> Հաա, վաղը ոնց մտածում եմ կարգին ֆուտբոլ ենք դիտելու, ամենակարևորը հետաքրքիր:


և ոչ դիտարժան  :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

Չեմ իմանում վաղը ինչ եք դիտելու, բայց ես այսօր ականատես եղա հիանալի ֆուտբոլի՝ Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի և Նոյերի կատարմամբ... էս խաղը գնաց Նոյերի կապիլկեն՝ լավագույն դրապասապահի որոշման ժամանակ հզոր արգումենտ ա: 

Իսկ Ռունեն կրկին ապացուցեց, որ սև օրերը անցյալում են...  հաստափորը :Jpit:  լավ էլ թափ ա հավաքել: 

Շնորհավոր առաջին հերթին Մանչի, հետո Անգլիական ֆուտբոլի, հետո ընդհանրապես ֆուտբոլի երկրպագուններին, որոնք սիրում են ընդհանուր ֆուտբոլ արվեստը և ոչ թե այն դիտարկում են որպես հերթական «պապսա», մոդայից հետ չմնալու հնարավորություն.... լավ շատ անկեղծածա՝ մնացածն էլ թողեմ հետովա :Jpit:

----------

Armen.181 (27.04.2011)

----------


## Okamigo

Անդրես Ինյեստան Ռեալի հետ հանդիպմանը չի մասնակցի

Բարսելոնայի գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան հաստատել է, որ կիսապաշտպան Անդրես Ինյեստան Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչի Ռեալի հետ առաջին հանդիպմանը, ապրիլի 27-ին չի մասնակցի: Ապրիլի 26-ին Ինյեստան փորձել է մարզվել ընդհանուր խմբում, սակայն 10 րոպե անց ստիպված է եղել լքել խաղադաշտը, հաղորդում է AS-ը:

news.am

շատ վատ լուր է,ափսոս

----------


## Սերխիո

> շատ վատ լուր է,ափսոս


բայց արդար ա ենքանով ,որ իրան պետք ա որակազրկեին `մտածված դեղին ստանալու համար...

----------


## Արծիվ

Հեչ դուրըս չեկավ Շալկեի այսօրվա խաղը, երևի կարծում էին թե Մանչեսթրի պաշտպանությունը նման է Ինտերի փթած պաշտպանությանը: Ինչևէ կասկած չկա որ այս ամենից հետո Մանչեսթրը կհայտնվի ֆինալում, բայց դե ֆինալում ուրիշ խաղ կլինի և կարծում եմ Մանչեսթրը չդիմանա Ռեալին կամ Բարսելոնային:

----------


## Լեո

Աչքիս նախանցած եզրափակիչն ա կրկնվելու  :Xeloq:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Աչքիս նախանցած եզրափակիչն ա կրկնվելու


Հա: Էլի պետքա Մանչի դեմ խաղան տղեքը, բայց էս անգամ առանց սիմուլյատորի:  :LOL: 
Համոզված եմ խոսում:  :Tongue:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Հա: Էլի պետքա Մանչի դեմ խաղան տղեքը, բայց էս անգամ առանց *սիմուլյատորի*: 
> Համոզված եմ խոսում:


սիմուլյատոր ասելով էսօրվա խաղը նկատի ունեի՞ր: Ես էսօր գրեթե ֆուտբոլ չտեսա, գրեթեն էլ նշում եմ ի շնորհիվ Մեսսիի. շնորհակալություն իրան, որ բարում իննսում րոպե ոտի վրա կանգնելս իզուր չանցավ: 

Իսկ մնացած ողջ «խաղը»՝ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել թատերական ներկայացումը, ղզիկլարների հավաքածու էր  :Angry2: /չհաշված մի քանի ֆուտբոլիստի/... սիմուլյանտուցյան անհույս մակարդակից արդեն սիրտս խառնում էր :Bad: 

Ֆուտբոլի հետ առնչություն չունեցող մարդիկ կպած ուզում են ֆուտբոլը շոուի վերածեն, ու դա իրանց հաջողվում ա.... շոու՝ ճիշտ այնպես ինչպես ամերիկյան այսպես ասած «ըմբշամարտը»՝ wrestling

----------

REAL_ist (04.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

Թվումա արդեն ֆինալի թիմերը հայտնի են և այս անգամ Մանչեսթրը չանս կունենա 2009-ի ռիվանչը անել Բարսելոնային:

----------


## Արծիվ

:Bad:  ՉԼ

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Թերևս արդեն խաղից առաջ էլ պարզ էր Բարսայի ապահոված դիրքերը եզրափակիչում :LOL: , բայց այնուամենայնիվ մեկական գնադկներով փոխանակվելն ու գեղեցիկ խաղը ցուցադրելն էլ մեզ բավականին գեղեցիկ պահեր պարգևեցին:  :Jpit: 

Շնորհավորեւմ եմ Բարսելոնայի բոլոր երկրպագուներին: Մանչին ուտելու ենք:  :Cool:  :LOL:

----------


## Sagittarius

Դե ինչ, մրցավարները էլի իրենց դրսևորեցին, հարյուր տոկոսանոց գոլը չհաշվեցին.... սրանց ԱՊԼից մրցավար էր պետք, որ թողեր նորմալ կոշտ ֆուտբոլ խաղային՝ առանց քիքիրության: 
Իսկ Ռեալի խաղացողները էլի իրենց հավայի վիճակում էին.... ամեն մի չնշանակված խախտման համար կանգնում երկու ժամ դեմքներն էին ծռմռում, փոխանակ հետ իջնեն՝ հասկանալով, որ եթե մրցավարը չի արձագանքում, ուրեմն բողոքելը անիմաստ ա՝ զրո մոտիվացիա. տենց ա լինում երբ թմի կորիզը կազմում են թմի ավանդույթների հետ կապ չունեող ֆուտբոլիստները՝ հավայի ամեն տեղից հավաքած: 
Ի զուր չի, որ ռեալ չեմ սիրում, ստեղ թմային ոգի չկա: 

Իսկ Բարսան մի գլուխ ուժեղ ա Ռեալից, սակայն էտ թատերկան ներկայացումները իրանց պատիվ չեն բերում. նման լավ ֆուտբոլ խաղացող թիմը, իմ կարծիքով, նման էժանագին միջոցների չպետք ա դիմի:

----------

Vaho (04.05.2011), Արծիվ (04.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Դե ինչ, մրցավարները էլի իրենց դրսևորեցին,* հարյուր տոկոսանոց գոլը չհաշվեցին....*


Սկսվե՜ց...

Ես էլ կասեմ հարյուր տոկոսով գոլ չէր, որովհետև Մասկերանոն հասնում էր գնդակին, իսկ Ռոնալդուն նրան գցեց (իհարկե ոչ միտումնավոր):

----------


## Արծիվ

Հույսով եմ Մանչեսթր ավելի լուրջ և վտանգավոր մրցակից կլինի Բարսելոնայի համար:





*2011 ՈՒԵՖԱ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ, 28 մայիսի, Ուեմբլի մարզադաշտ, Լոնդոն, Անգլիա*
Կարծում եմ անգլիացիները կօգտագործեն այդ մեծ հնարավորությունը իրենց երկրում հաղթելով իսպանացիներին, ամեն դեպքում ես Մանչեսթրի երկրպագուն կլինեմ այս անգամ բայց թող հաղթի նա ով արժանի խաղ կցուցադրի  :Smile:

----------


## Yellow Raven

Հասանք եզրափակիչ... Բռնվի Մանչեսթեր :Goblin:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (04.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Հասանք եզրափակիչ... Բռնվի Մանչեսթեր


Ես հակառակը կասեի  :LOL:

----------


## Yellow Raven

> Ես հակառակը կասեի


Արսենալի ու Ռեալի ժամանակ էլ էին շատերը հակառակն ասում :Tongue:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Արսենալի ու Ռեալի ժամանակ էլ էին շատերը հակառակն ասում


Վահիկ ջան չեմ կարծում թե անգլիացիները իրենց երկրում ՉԼ գավաթը նվեր տան Բարսելոնային այնպես որ խաբելով էլ լինի կպահեն իրենց մոտ  :Jpit: 

Ու ամենակարևորը հիշիր Ուիմբլդոնի գերակշռող մասը անգլիացի է լինելու իսկ դա չի կարող չազդել խաղի արդյունքի վրա, չնայած որ Մանչեսթրը նույնը չէ ինչ Ռեալը:  :Wink:

----------


## Sagittarius

> Սկսվե՜ց...
> 
> Ես էլ կասեմ հարյուր տոկոսով գոլ չէր, որովհետև Մասկերանոն հասնում էր գնդակին, իսկ Ռոնալդուն նրան գցեց (իհարկե ոչ միտումնավոր):


կարող ես ասել. 

ես ասում եմ իմ տեսածը. ու նշեմ որ կատարյալ չեզոք վերաբերմունք ունեի ես կլասիկոնների ժամանակ, նույնիսկ նախորդ կլասիկոններում սկզբունքորեն Բարսայի համար եմ ցավել: 

Նաև չեմ ասում, որ գոլը հաշվելու դեպքում Ռեալը մի երկու հատ էլ կխփեր ու կանցներ Բարսային, խիստ կասկածում էի դրանում. բայց որպես չեզոք ֆուտբոլասեր դժգոհ եմ մրցավարի սխալներից, որոնք թույլ չեն տալիս ֆուտբոլը նորմալ վայելել:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վահիկ ջան չեմ կարծում թե անգլիացիները իրենց երկրում ՉԼ գավաթը նվեր տան Բարսելոնային այնպես որ խաբելով էլ լինի կպահեն իրենց մոտ


ինչի այսքան ժամանակ ո՞ր թիմնա գավաթ նվիրաբերել Բարսելոնային: Այնպես են խոսում Բարսայի մասին, կարծես այնքան թույլ թիմ է, որ չի կարողանում գավաթներ նվաճել ու պետք է նվիրաբերել իրեն:  :Smile:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Ես հակառակը կասեի


Մանչեստրին հաղթելն ի՞նչ ա որ, խաղ ու պար  :Tongue: ... չէ՞ որ մինչ այդ (կիսաեզրափակիչում) ֆուկ ենք արել աշխարհի *հզորագույն* ակումբին  :Lol2:

----------

Altair (04.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Իմ համեստ հաշվարկներով, մայիսի 28-ին (եզրափակիչի օրը) Հայաստանում Ման.Յու.-ի երկրպագուների թիվը աննախադեպ կմեծանա: Մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկները ցույց են տալիս, որ հիշյալ թիվը մեծանա ճիշտ և ճիշտ Ռեալի երկրպագուների թվի չափով  :Lol2:   :LOL:

----------

Armen.181 (04.05.2011), Աբելյան (04.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (05.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մանչեստրին հաղթելն ի՞նչ ա որ, խաղ ու պար ... չէ՞ որ մինչ այդ (կիսաեզրափակիչում) ֆուկ ենք արել աշխարհի *հզորագույն* ակումբին


Դու կարծո՞ւմ ես Մանչը Բարսելոնայի համար նույն մրցակիցնա ինչ Ռեալը, ես ձեր տեղը այդքան վստահ չէի լինի  :LOL:

----------


## Արծիվ

> ինչի այսքան ժամանակ ո՞ր թիմնա գավաթ նվիրաբերել Բարսելոնային: Այնպես են խոսում Բարսայի մասին, կարծես այնքան թույլ թիմ է, որ չի կարողանում գավաթներ նվաճել ու պետք է նվիրաբերել իրեն:


Դե ես նկատի չունեի որ առանց խաղալու գավաթը բերեին ու տաին Բարսելոնային  :LOL:  Ասածս նա է որ անգլիացիները մարզադաշտում գերազանցելու են իսպանացիներին ու դա ինչ որ կերպ կազդի խաղի արդյունքի վրա:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Դու կարծո՞ւմ ես Մանչը Բարսելոնայի համար նույն մրցակիցնա ինչ Ռեալը, ես ձեր տեղը այդքան վստահ չէի լինի


Մինչև եզրափակիչ մտնել էլ վստահ չէիք:  :LOL:

----------

Altair (05.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

> Մինչև եզրափակիչ մտնել էլ վստահ չէիք:


Ոչինչ բան չմնաց ես ձեզ Մայիսի 28 կասեմ  :Yes:  :Jpit:

----------


## Լեո

> Դու կարծո՞ւմ ես Մանչը Բարսելոնայի համար նույն մրցակիցնա ինչ Ռեալը, ես ձեր տեղը այդքան վստահ չէի լինի


Չէ, չեմ կարծում  :Smile:  Բոլորին էլ պարզ ա, որ Մանչը Ռեալին շատ ավելի բարձրակարգ թիմ ա (համենայն դեպս վերջին 5-6 տարին):

----------

Altair (05.05.2011), Gayl (06.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ոչինչ բան չմնաց ես ձեզ Մայիսի 28 կասեմ


Իչքան հիմա եք ասում, էդքանել Մայիսի 28-ին եք ասելու: Անհիմն փաստորով փորձելու եք ամեն կերպ արդարացնել Բարսային պարտված մրցակցին:

----------

Altair (05.05.2011)

----------


## zanazan

Հիմիկվանից ասեմ մրցավարը ծախված ա խաղն ել առած

----------


## Sinigami

> Իմ համեստ հաշվարկներով, մայիսի 28-ին (եզրափակիչի օրը) Հայաստանում Ման.Յու.-ի երկրպագուների թիվը աննախադեպ կմեծանա: Մաթեմատիկական հաշվարկները ցույց են տալիս, որ հիշյալ թիվը մեծանա ճիշտ և ճիշտ Ռեալի երկրպագուների թվի չափով


 Ինչի որ Ռեալը մտներ ֆինալ դուք Ռեալին էիք երկրպագելու?

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Ինչի որ Ռեալը մտներ ֆինալ դուք Ռեալին էիք երկրպագելու?


Չէ… 

Հ.Գ Հարցիդ իմաստը ո՞րն էր:

----------


## Sinigami

> Չէ… 
> 
> Հ.Գ Հարցիդ իմաստը ո՞րն էր:


Դե են որ պարզա որ ոչ մի Ռեալի երկրպագու Բարսելոնային չի երկրպագելու,նույնն էլ հակառակը ու ըտտեղ զարմանալու բան չկա

----------

Ambrosine (05.05.2011), Արծիվ (21.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> *Դե են որ պարզա որ ոչ մի Ռեալի երկրպագու Բարսելոնային չի երկրպագելու,նույնն էլ հակառակը* ու ըտտեղ զարմանալու բան չկա





> Ինչի որ Ռեալը մտներ ֆինալ *դուք Ռեալին էիք երկրպագելու?*


Նշածս մասը ուշադիր կարդա:
Բա էս գրելու իմաստը էլ որն էր: Փաստորեն անիմաստ էր:  :Smile:

----------


## Sinigami

> Փաստորեն անիմաստ էր:


Անիմաստ չէր իմ ասածը,ավելի շատ անիմաստ էր իրա գրածը ու ես ետ էի ասում  :Smile:

----------


## Altair

> Ոչինչ բան չմնաց ես ձեզ Մայիսի 28 կասեմ


Դե ուրեմն սպասենք, որ մայիսի 29-ին մեզ շնորհավորես  :Ok:

----------


## Ambrosine

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայի հարցումը թարմացվել է: Ահա նախորդ հարցման արդյունքները`*

----------

Altair (05.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (05.05.2011), Ջուզեպե Բալզամո (06.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

Բարսելոնա-Մանչեստր Յունայտեդ
Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ֆինալին նվիրված տրեյլեր

----------


## Gayl

> Մանչեստրին հաղթելն ի՞նչ ա որ, խաղ ու պար ... չէ՞ որ մինչ այդ (կիսաեզրափակիչում)* ֆուկ ենք արել աշխարհի հզորագույն ակումբին*


Հը՞  :Shok: ,  Բարսին անգամ 11 հոգուց բաղկացած դերասանները չեն փրկի: 
Երբ ֆինալը ավարտվի Մանչը գավաթը վեկալի Բարսի տղերքին էլ Օսկարի կարժանացնեն  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------

Ambrosine (06.05.2011), Armen.181 (06.05.2011), Moonwalker (28.05.2011), REAL_ist (06.05.2011), Sinigami (06.05.2011), Ungrateful (06.05.2011), Vaho (07.05.2011), Արծիվ (06.05.2011), Սերխիո (07.05.2011)

----------


## Արծիվ

*Չեմպիոնների լիգա. Թվեր ու փաստեր* 



16:52  05.05.2011 

Մայիսի 28-ին “Ուեմբլիում” կհանդիպեն Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ խաղարկության լավագույն թիմերը` “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը” և “Բարսելոնան”: Թե նրանցից ով ավելի ուժեղ կգտնվի, կիմանանք միայն որոշիչ հանդիպումից հետո, իսկ Eurosport.ru-ն ներկայացրել է “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ”-“Շալկե” կիսաեզրափակիչ պատասխան հանդիպման և եզրափակչին առնչվող թվեր ու փաստեր:

“Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի” դարպասապահ Էդվին վան դեր Սարը, “Շալկեի” հանդեպ տոնած հաղթանակի շնորհիվ, դարձավ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ դուրս եկած ամենատարեց ֆուտբոլիստը: Հոլանդացին շրջանցեց Պաոլո Մալդինիի ռեկորդը, ով խաղացել էր եզրափակչում` լինելով 38 տարեկան և 331 օրեկան:

Անտոնիո Վալենսիան “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի” 300-րդ գոլը խփեց Չեմպիոնների լիգայում: 

Դարոն Գիբոսնը խփեց իր երկրորդ գնդակը հեղինակավոր մրցաշարում։ Իր առաջին գնդակը նա ևս ուղարկել էր գերմանական ակումբի դարպասը:  Նախորդ մրցաշրջանում “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը” 1/4 եզրափակչում հանդիպել էր “Բավարիայի” հետ, և այն ժամանակ երիտասարդ կիսապաշտպանը բացել էր հաշիվը “Օլդ Թրաֆորդում” կայացած պատասխան խաղի ժամանակ:

”Շալկեի” հետ հանդիպմանը ավագի թևկապը կրում էր Ջոն Օ’Շին, ով Չեմպիոնների լիգայում դարձավ 19-րդ ավագը թիմի պատմության մեջ: Այսպիսով, շրջանցվեց “Արսենալի” սահմանած ռեկորդը` 18 ավագ: 

“Շալկեի” հետ պատասխան մրցավեճում Անդերսենը դուբլի հեղինակ դարձավ: Բրազիլացին իր արդյունքով հավասարվեց Լեո Մեսսիին, ով ևս երկու գոլ էր ուղարկել “Ռեալի” դարպասը: 

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի կիսաեզրափակիչներում խփած 11 գնդակներից 6-ի հեղինկաներ են դարձել Հարավային Ամերիկայի ֆուտբոլիստները:      

Այժմ մի քանի խոսք առաջիկա եզրափակչի մասին: Նախկինում “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդն” ու “Բարսան” 10 հանդիպում են անցկացրել` տոնելով երեքական հաղթանակ և 4 անգամ խաղալով ոչ-ոքի: Առաջին անգամ նրանց ուղիները հատվել են 1983/84թթ. գավաթների գավաթի ¼ եզրափակչում: Այն ժամանակ բախտը ժպտացել է “կարմիր սատանաներին”: 

Երկու անգամ այս թիմերը մրցել են եվրագավաթների որոշիչ խաղերում: Բացի 2008/09թթ. Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակչից, “Յունայթեդն” ու “Բարսելոնան” 1990/91թթ. պայքարել են գավաթների գավաթի համար: Այն ժամանակ Ռոտերդամում Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնի սաները հաղթել են 2:1 հաշվով: 

“Կարմիր սատանաների” կազմում դուբլի հեղինակ է դարձել “Բարսայի” նախկին հարձակվող Մարկ Հյուզը, մինչդեռ կատալոնացիների դարպասը պաշտպանում էր Կառլոս Բուսկետսը` կապտանռնագույնների կիսապաշտպան Սերխիո Բուսկետսի հայրը: 

“Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդն” ու “Բարսելոնան” նաև հայտնվել են միևնույն խմբում 1994/95 և 1998/99թթ. Չեմպիոների լիգաներում: Մրցել են նրանք նաև 2007/08թթ. խաղարկության կիսաեզրափակչում: Այն ժամանակ հաջողությունը ժպտացել է Ֆերգյուսոնի թիմին, իսկ 2009թ. կայացած հռոմեական եզրափակչում “Բարսելոնան” վստահ ռևանշի է հասել “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի” նկատմամբ:

Մի խոսքով, այս թիմերի հանդիպումների վիճակագրությունը ոչ մի լավ բան չի խոստանում Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլայի թիմին: Բանը նրանում է, որ թիմերից և ոչ մեկին չի հաջողվել հաղթել մրցակցին երկու խաղ անընդմեջ, հաղորդում է eurosport-ը: 

Արմսպորտ

----------


## Արծիվ

*Վան դեր Սար. 2009թ. եզրափակիչը լավ դաս եղավ մեզ համար*



13:37  05.05.2011 

“Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի” դարպասապահ Էդվին վան դեր Սարը կարծում է, որ 2009թ. Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակչում կրած պարտությունը լավ դաս է հանդիսացել նրա թիմի համար, հաղորդում է football.ua-ն:  

Երեկ “Շալկեի” հետ կայացած հանդիպումը բավական հեշտ տրվեց մեզ: Մենք շատ հանգիստ էինք զգում մեզ խաղադաշտում առաջին մրցավեճում տոնած հաղթանակից հետո”, - ասել է լեգենդար հոլանդացին: 

“Սակայն ամեն ինչ բոլորովին այլ կերպ կլինի եզրափակչում: Այնտեղ մենք պետք է մրցենք “Բարսելոնայի” հետ, որն այժմ պարզապես ֆանտաստիկ ֆուտբոլ է ցուցադրում: Կարծում եմ, երկու տարի առաջ կայացած եզրափակիչը լավ դաս է եղել մեզ համար, և այս տարի մենք այլ կերպ կգործենք կատալոնացիների դեմ”: 

Արմսպորտ

----------


## Արծիվ

*Ֆերգյուսոն. Հիանալի եզրափակիչ է սպասվում*



09:21  05.05.2011 

«Շալկեի» հետ պատասխան հանդիպումից հետո սըր Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնը շատ ուրախ էր, քանի  որ «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին» 4-րդ անգամ հաջողվեց  դուրս գալ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ, և, այդպիսով,   նրա թիմին ռևանշի  հնարավորություն  ընձեռնվեց 2009թ. «Բարսայից» կրած պարտության համար։

«Պետք է վստահել ֆուտբոլիստներին։ Շատ դժվար էր կողմնորոշվել հիմնական կազմի վերաբերյալ, ես մի քանի օր  չէի կարողանում որոշեի, սակայն «Արսենալի» հետ հանդիպման արդյունքը մղեց ինձ այս քայլին։ Կիրակի մենք էմոցիոնալ դատարկություն էինք զգում: Այդպես լինում է եվրագավաթային հանդիպումներից հետո։ Դրա համար ես ստիպված էի նման որոշում կայացնել։ Եթե առաջին հանդիպումը հաջող չլիներ մեզ համար, ես ոչ մի դեպքում  չէի կատարի 9 փոփոխություն, իսկ այս դեպքում մենք ունեինք երկու գնդակի առավելություն։ Այսպիսով, կիրակի օրը մենք կունենանք թարմ թիմ  և կկարողանանք ցուցադրել մեր ողջ ուժը», - Ֆերգյուսոնի խոսքերն է մեջբերում soccer.ru-ն։

«Անցյալ անգամ մենք ֆավորիտ էինք «Բարսելոնայի» հետ հանդիպմանը։ Միգուցե, մենք մի փոքր ավելի փորձառու ենք, սակայն, եթե խոսենք երկու թիմերի զարգացման մասին մեր վերջին հանդիպումից հետո, ապա այժմ «Բարսան» վերելքում է։ Սակայն փորձը, միևնույն է, զգացնել է տալիս։ Դա ապացուցվում է նաև մեր արտագնա խաղերում։ Կարծում եմ,  մեզ հիանալի եզրափակիչ է սպասվում»։

«Ինչու՞ մենք պետք է կասկածենք մեր ուժերի վրա։ Այո, այս մրցացրջանում «Բարսելոնան» հիանալի է ելույթ ունենում  Եվրոպայում, այո, մեզ դիմակայում է բարձրակարգ թիմ, բայց դա դեռ առիթ չէ սարսափելու համար։ Մեր խնդիրն է մտածել, թե ինչպես պայքարել կատալոնացիների դեմ։ «Ուեմբլիում» կայանալիք հանդիպումը կախված կլինի այն որակներից, որոնք կարելի է տեսնել երկու ակումբների պատմության և ավանդույթների մեջ։ Ես չեմ կասկածում, որ հինալաի հանդիպում կլինի», - հավելել է Ֆերգյուսոնը։  

Արմսպորտ

----------

Gayl (08.05.2011)

----------


## Altair

<<Ուեմբլի>> մարզադաշտի խոտածածկում կխաղան ավելի քան 670 միլիոն  եվրո արժողությամբ ֆուտբոլիստներ:
<<Frontier Economics>>  պարբերականը գնահատել է երկու թմերի խաղացողներին ըստ որի Բարսայի խաղացողների ընդհանուր արժեքը կազմում է  454 միլիոն եվրո, իսկ Մանչեստրի խաղացողներինը 216,5 միլիոն եվրո:
Ամենաբարձր արժեք ունեցող ֆուտբոլիստը Բարսայի հարձակվող Լեոնել Մեսսին է ,որի արժեքը կազմում է ավելի քան 140 միիոն եվրո:Այս տարի արգենտինացին 54 խաղերում  դարձել է 52 գոլի հեղինակ այսինքն յորաքանչյուր խաղում խփել է 0,96 գոլ: Չմոռանանք որ նա այս տարի նա արժանացավ  տարվա լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստի կոչմանը:
Մանչեստրում <<ամենաթանկը>> Ռունին է, որի գինը տատանվում է 59,3 միլիոն եվրոյի սահմաններում:

Աղբյուրը

----------

Yellow Raven (28.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (26.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Ամեն տեղ ենք առաջին հորիզոնականում:  :Smile: 
Հալալա Բարսա, դու ամեաուժեղն էս աշխարհում ամեն առումով:  :Yahoo:

----------

Altair (27.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Ութոտնուկ Իկերը կանխագուշակել է Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի հաղթանակը*
Ութոտնուկ Իկերը, որը բնակվում է Մալագայի օվկիանարիումում, իր հերթական կանխագուշակումն է արել Չեմպիոնների լիգայի` “Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ”-“Բարսելոնա” եզրափակիչ հանդիպման նախաշեմին, հաղորդում է AS-ը: 


Համաձայն ութոտնուկի կանխատեսման` այդ հանդիպմանը հաղթանակ են տոնելու  “կարմիր սատանաները”: Իկերը 20 րոպե տատանվելուց հետո կատարել է իր ընտրությունը` հօգուտ Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնի սաների: 


Հարկ է նշել, որ այդ ութոտնուկը կանխագուշակել էր Իսպանիայի գավաթի եզրափակչի մասնակից թիմերին:

*ArmSport.am*

Հ.Գ Իսկ մենք գիտենք, որ արդեն Ութոտնուկը մեկ անգամ սխալվել է, երկրորդ անգամնել հեռու չէ:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*ՉԼ - ի եզրափակիչ / թվեր և փաստեր*


► Սա արդեն 5 - րդ մրցաշրջանն է, ինչ թիմերը հանդիպում են իրար ՉԼ - ում: Առաջին անգամ նրանք բախվել են իրար 1994/1995 , իսկ 2 - րդ անգամ 1998/1999 մրցաշրջաններում, երբ ընդգրկված են եղել նույն խմբում: 3 - րդը եղել է 2007/2008 մրցաշրջանի կիսաեզրափակչում, որտեղ մանկունիանցիները հաղթել են ընդհանուր դիմակայությունում 1 - 0 հաշվով, սակայն հաջորդ մրցաշրջանում Բարսան հաղթեց կարմիր սատանաներին 2 - 0 հաշվով եզրափակչում և այդպիսով հասավ արժանի ռևանշի:



► Մրցաշարը Չեմպիոնների լիգա վերանվանվելուց հետո, ինչը տեղի ունեցավ 1992/1993 թվականների մրցաշրջանից սկսած, Բարսելոնան ու Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը նույնքան գոլեր են խփել և բաց թողել (303 խփած, 158 բաց թողած):



► Յունայթեդն ՈՒեմբլիում 9 հանդիպում է անցկացրել, որից 5 - ում հաղթողը որոշվել է հետխաղյա 11 մետրանոց հարվածաշարով:



► Վերջին անգամ Բարսան ՈՒեմբլիում պաշտոնական հանդիպում է անցկացրել 1999/2000 մրցաշրջանում, երբ ՉԼ - ի խմբային փուլի շրջանակներում 2 - 4 հաշվով հաղթել է Արսենալին:



► Գվարդիոլայի Բարսան արդեն խաղացել է նոր վերաբացված ՈՒեմբլիում: Դա եղել են Թոթենհեմի և Ալ Ահլի դեմ 2 ընկերական հանդիպումները:



► ՉԼ - ի ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանում Բարսան ամենաշատն է գոլեր հեղինակել` 27: Փոխարեն Մանչեսթերն ամենաքիչն է գնդակ ընդունել սեփական դարպասը` 4:



► Սեռ Ալեքսի թիմը ամենաշատն է անկյունայիններ վաստակել` 76:



► Այս խաղը վերջինը կլինի Էդվին Վան դեր Սարի համար, քանզի նա ավարտում է իր կարիերան: Իր 40 տարեկան հասակում նա հասցրել է 2 անգամ հռչակվել ՉԼ - ի չեմպիոն:

► Կասկած չի հարուցում այն, որ Լեո Մեսսին 3 - րդ տարին անըդմեջ կճանաչվի ՉԼ - ի գլխավոր ռմբարկու: Նման բան անել հաջողվել է միայն Գերդ Մյուլերին և Ժան - Պյեր Պապենին:



► Բացի այդ, եթե Լիոնելը գրավի Մանչեսթերի դարպասը, ապա կհավասավի Ռուդ վան Նիստելռոյի ռեկորդին, ով  ՉԼ - ի 2002/2003 թվականների մրցաշրջանում 12 գոլ է հեղինակել:



► Մեսսին ամենաշտն է հարվածել դարպասին ՉԼ - ի ընթացիկ խաղարկությունում (31): Բացի այդ, ամենաշատը հենց նրա նկատմամբ են խախտել կանոնները (30):

*barca.am*

----------


## Լեո

Ու՜խ, գավաթը նվաճելուն բան չմնաց  :Yahoo:

----------

Yellow Raven (28.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Գվարդիոլա. Մեծ հաճույքով կսեղմեմ Ֆերգյուսոնի ձեռքը*



«Բարսելոնայի» գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» հետ Լոնդոնում կայանալիք Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակչի նախօրեին 40 րոպե շփվել է մամուլի ներկայացուցիչների հետ, հայտնում է sport-express.ru-ն։

- Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնը այսօր հայտարարել է, որ այդ հանդիպումը կարող է լինել լավագույնը Չմեպիոնների լիգայի պատմության մեջ։ Դուք համաձա՞յն եք նրա հետ։
- Տեսականորեն՝ այո։ Սակայն, վաղը մենք և «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» պետք է ապացուցենք, որ արժանի ենք այդպիսի կոչմանը։ Թղթի վրա հանդիպումը կարող է լինել լավագույնը, սակայն հաճախ է պատահում, որ իրականում ամեն ինչ այլ է։ Ի՞նչ է պետք անել, որ հանդիպումը արդարացնի սպասելիքները։ Ուղղակի հակառակորդները պետք է ցանկանան հաղթեն, և ավելի շատ խաղան հարձակվողական ֆուտբոլ։ Ապա, այդ դեպքում, հաշվի առնելով եզրափակչի մասնակից թիմերի խաղամակարդակը, հիանալի եզրափակիչը երաշխավորված է։

- Ինչպե՞ս եք դուք վերաբերվում Ֆերգյուսոնին։
- Շատ մեծ հարգանքով։ Եվ չեմ թաքցնում, որ հպարտ եմ, քանի որ ինձ արդեն երկրորդ անգամ է հաջողվում նրա դեմ խաղալ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակչում։ Նա միշտ վերաբերվել և խոսել է մեր մասին մեծ հարգանքով։ Եվ անկախ հանդիպման արդյունքից, մեծ հաճույքով կսեղմեմ նրա ձեռքը։

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Բարսելոնա. Գեղեցիկ ներկայացման ակնկալիքով*


Այսօր երեկոյան, Լոնդոնի լեգենդար «Ուեմբլի» մարզադաշտում կտրվի ֆուտբոլային մրցաշրջանի ամենագլխավոր հարցի պատասխանը: Այս խաղին բոլոր ֆուտբոլասերներն սպասել են մեծ անհամբերությամբ: Դիմակայություն, որը բոլոր առումներով կլինի լավագույններից մեկը' Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ամբողջ պատմության ընթացքում:

Հետաքրքիր կլինի հետեւել, թե երիտասարդ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան ինչ է հակադրելու առավել քան փորձառու Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնին:  "Բարսելոնայի" հնարավոր հաղթանակի պարագայում, կարծում ենք, չպետք է խոսենք մարզչական մտքի հաղթանակից, քանի որ "Բարսելոնան" ներկայիս "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին" կարող է հաղթել հենց միայն ֆուտբոլիստների բարձր վարպետության եւ խաղային այն ուրույն ձեռագրի շնորհիվ, որը վերջին մի քանի տարվա ընթացքում հասու չէ աշխարհի որեւիցէ այլ թիմի: 

Իսկ ահա "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի" հնարավոր հաղթանակում, անկասկած, ներդրված կլինի փայլուն մարզիչ Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնի երկարամյա փորձը, քանի որ այն "Բարսելոնային", որին այսօր տեսնում ենք բոլորս, հնարավոր է հաղթել մարզչական ճկուն մտքի շնորհիվ' ունենալով հրաշալի կատարողներ, բնականաբար: Իսկ այն, որ Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնի տրամադրության տակ կան անհրաժեշտ կատարողներ, կասկած չի հարուցում: 

«Բարսելոնայի» մասին մանրամասն եւ երկար խոսելու հարկ, կարծում եմ, չկա, քանի որ այս թիմն' իր ցուցադրած խաղով, ներկա պահին երեւի թե աշխարհի ամենաուժեղ թիմն է, որի խաղը հաճելիորեն աչք է շոյում: 
Ամեն դեպքում, «Բարսելոնայի» դասական ֆուտբոլը հակադրվելու է տիպիկ բրիտանական ոճին, ինչից շահելու ենք բոլորս' սկսած ամենահասարակ երկրպագուից:


Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ խաղարկության իր ճանապարհն Անգլիայի նորընծա չեմպիոնն սկսեց C խմբից' իսպանական "Վալենսիայի", շոտլանդական "Ռեյնջերսի" եւ թուրքական "Բուրսասփորի" ընկերակցությամբ: 

Խմբային փուլն ավարտելով առաջին հորիզոնականում, մանկունյանցիները 1/8 եզրափակիչում հաղթահարեցին ֆրանսիական "Մարսելի" արգելքը: Հաջորդ փուլում Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնի թիմին սպասում էր ներքին առաջնությունում իր ավանդական մրցակից Լոնդոնի "Չելսին", որին "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը"' երկու խաղերի արդյունքներով, դուրս թողեց Չեմպիոնների լիգայի հետագա պայքարից: 

Կիսաեզրափակիչում "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը" հանդիպեց Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ խաղարկությունը հրաշալի անցկացրած "Շալկե-04"-ին, որի համար, դատելով ամենից, կիսաեզրափակիչը ամենաբարձր նշաձողն էր: Երկու խաղերի արդյունքով գրանցված 6-1 հաշիվը եզրափակչի բաղձալի ուղեգիր պարգեւեց "կարմիր սատանաներին": 

Անգլիայի գլխավոր մարզադաշտում կայանալիք դիմակայությունը պատմական կլինի «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» համար, քանի որ հենց «Ուեմբլի» մարզադաշտում են մանկունյանցիներն առաջին անգամ տիրացել Չեմպիոնների գավաթին' 1968թ.-ի եզրափակիչում առավելության հասնելով պորտուգալական «Բենֆիկայի» նկատմամբ: Լեգենդար այս մարզադաշտում շուտով «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի» համար կրկին կարող է տոն լինել, սակայն դրա համար անհրաժեշտ է  «Բարսելոնայից» ռեւանշ վերցնել' 2009թ.-ի եզրափակիչում կրած պարտության դիմաց: 

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ խաղարկությունում «Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը» փայլուն մարզավիճակում է  գտնվում. բավական է նշել, որ ամբողջ մրցաշարի ընթացքում Սըր Ալեքս Ֆերգյուսոնի թիմը բաց է թողել ընդամենը 4 գնդակ:

ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի հովանու ներքո անցկացված եւ անցկացվող մրցաշարերում «Յունայթեդը» հաջողություններ արձանագրել է. 1968, 1999, 2008թթ.  թիմը դարձել է Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթակիր, իսկ 2009թ.-ին հասել է մինչեւ եզրափակիչ:

1991թ.-ին "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը" դարձել է Գավաթակիրների գավաթակիր եւ նույն թվականին էլ դարձել է ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի Սուպերգավաթակիր: Եւս երկու անգամ մանկունյանցիները խաղացել են ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի Սուպերգավաթի եզրափակիչում, սակայն երկու դեպքում էլ անհաջողության են մատնվել (1999, 2008թթ.):

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ խաղարկության շրջանակներում "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի" գլխավոր ռմբարկուն Խավիեր Էռնանդեսն է, ով սյա մրցաշարում դարձել է 4 գոլի հեղինակ:

Ի դեպ նշենք, որ "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը" դարձավ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի պատմության մեջ առաջին ակումբը, որին հաջողվել է եզրափակիչ հասնել առանց արտագնա խաղերում բաց թողած գնդակի:

Ինչ վերաբերում է "Բարսելոնային", ապա հիշեցնենք, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընացիկ խաղարկությունը համաշխարհային ֆուտբոլի գրանդն սկսեց D խմբից, եւ գերազանցեց խմբում իր հետ ընդգրկված հունական "Պանատինաիկոսին", դանիական "Կոպենհագենին" եւ ռուսական "Ռուբինին"` հայտնվելով եվրապական ակումբային ամենահեղինակավոր մրցաշարի 1/8 եզրափակիչում, որտեղ  նրան սպասում էր Լոնդոնի "Արսենալը", որն իր խաղաոճով բավական նման էր "Բարսելոնային": Հենց դա էր պատճառը, որ "Արսենալի" արգելքը հաղթահարել` "Բարսելոնային" հաջողվեց դժվարությամբ: Առաջին խաղում 2-1 հաշվով հաջողությունն ուղեկցեց Արսեն Վենգերի թիմին, սակայն պատասխան խաղում կատալոնացիները կարողացան հասնել իրենց համար ձեռնտու արդյունքի. հաղթեցին 3-1 հաշվով եւ հայտնվեցին արդեն 1/4 եզրափակիչում:

Մրցաշարի քառորդ եզրափակիչում "Բարսելոնան" հանդիպեց Դոնեցկի "Շախտյորի" հետ եւ այդ դիմակայությունն ուղիղ կապով առնչվեց նաեւ հայկական ֆուտբոլի պատմությանը, քանզի հայկական ֆուտբոլի պատմության մեջ առաջին անգամ հայ ֆուտբոլիստը խաղում էր Չեմպիոնների լիգայի քառորդ եզրափակիչում: Ցավոք, Հենրիխ Մխիթարյանին եւ նրա թիմին չհաջողվեց հաղթահարել գերհզոր արգելքը եւ "Բարսելոնան"` երկու խաղերի արդյունքներով հաղթելով 6-1 հաշվով, քայլեց դեպի կիսաեզրափակիչ` խաղալու համար իսպանական "Էլ-Կլասիկոյի" հերթական սերիայում:

Կիսաեզրափակիչ երկու խաղերի արդյունքներով "Բարսելոնան" "Ռեալի" նկատմամբ առավելության հասավ 3-1 հաշվով եւ իր տեղն ամրագրեց "Ուեմբլի" մարզադաշտում նախատեսված եզրափակիչ խաղում:

Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր զուգադիպությամբ, Չեմպիոնների լիգայում իր առաջին չեմպիոնական տիտղոսը "Բարսելոնան" եւս նվաճել է հենց "Ուեմբլիում".  կատալոնական ակումբի համար պատմական այդ իրադարձությունը տեղի է ունեցել 1992թ.-ին:

Այսօր արդեն վերակառուցված լեգենդը կրկին հյուրընկալելու է "կապտանռնագույններին", որոնք, ինչպես եւ 2009թ.-ին, ակումբային ամենագլխավոր մրցանակը վիճարկելու են "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի" հետ: 

2009թ.-ին "Բարսելոնան" ուժեղ գտնվեց իր մրցակցից: Այժմ նույնպես հենց նրանք են համարվում եզրափակիչ հանդիպման գլխավոր ֆավորիտները` շնորհիվ խաղային իրենց փայլուն ձեռագրի, որը միտված է դեպի հարձակողական ֆուտբոլը եւ շնորհիվ եզրափակիչ հանդիպման ճանապարհին խփված 27 գնդակների:

Ի դեպ, հետաքրքիր եւ, միեւնույն ժամանակ, պատմական եւս մեկ իրադարձության մասին, որն ուղղակիորեն կապված է այս մարզադաշտի եւ այս մրցաշարի հետ.  "Բարսելոնայի" ներկայիս գլխավոր մարզիչ Խոսեպ Գվարդիոլան 1992թ.-ին անձամբ է խաղացել "Ուեմբլիում" կայացած Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչում, որը հաղթական ավարտ ունեցավ կատալոնացիները համար: Այժմ արդեն Գվարդիոլան հույս ունի ակումբի համար այս մրցանակը նվաճել արդեն որպես "Բարսելոնայի" գլխավոր մարզիչ: 

Հնարավոր է, որ երիտասարդ մարզչի համար սա նախավերջին հնարավորությունն է, քանի որ Գվարդիոլայի պայմանագիրն ավարտվում է 2012թ.-ին եւ մարզիչն արդեն իսկ նշել է, որ իր աշխատանքը Կատալոնիայում մոտենում է ավարտին:

ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի հովանու ներքո անցկացված եւ անցկացվող մրցաշարերում «Բարսելոնան» հաջողություններ արձանագրել է. 1992, 2006, 2009թթ.  թիմը դարձել է Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթակիր, իսկ 1961, 1986 եւ 1994թթ.-ին հասել է մինչեւ եզրափակիչ:


1979, 1982, 1989 եւ 1997թ.-ին "Բարսելոնան" դարձել է Գավաթակիրների գավաթակիր, 1969 եւ 1991թթ. հասել է մինչեւ Գավաթակիրների գավաթի եզրափակիչ` 1991թ.-ին զիջելով հենց "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին", իսկ 1992, 1997 եւ 2009թթ. դարձել է ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի Սուպերգավաթակիր: Եւս չորս անգամ կատալոնացիները խաղացել են ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի Սուպերգավաթի եզրափակիչում, սակայն բոլոր դեպքերում էլ անհաջողության են մատնվել (1979, 1982, 1989 եւ 2006թթ.):

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի շրջանակներում "Բարսելոնայի" լավագույն ռմբարկուն արգենտինացի Լիոնել Մեսսին է, ով հասցրել է մրցաշարի ընթացքում դառնալ 11 գոլի հեղինակ:

Չեմպիոնների լիգայի ընթացիկ խաղարկության բոլոր հանդիպումներում, ընդհանուր առմամբ, "կապտանռնագույնները" դարձել են 140 գոլի հեղինակ. եւս 28 անգամ "Բարսելոնայի" ֆուտբոլիստների հարվածներից հետո ցնցվել են մրցակից թիմերի դարպասաձողերը:

Հարկ է նշել նաեւ, որ ՈՒԵՖԱ-ի ակումբային դասակարգման աղյուսակում "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդը" գերազանցում է "Բարսելոնային".  հենց այս երկու ակումբներն են զբացեղնում դասակարգման աղյուսակի առաջին եւ երկրորդ հորիզոնականները` համապատասխանաբար:

Ինչեւէ: Սպասենք եւս մի քանի ժամ եւ միասին կիմանանք այն ակումբի անունը, որը հերթական անգամ կնվաճի ակումբային ֆուտբոլի բարձունքը:

23.45-ին Վիկտոր Կասսայը կազդարարի Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 2010-11թթ. խաղարկության եզրափակիչ հանդիպման մեկնարկը` գեղեցիկ ներկայացման ակնկալիքով:

*Լուսանկարները:*

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ-Բարսելոնա. Մեկնարկային կազմերը հայտնի են*

Հայտնի դարձան Չեմպիոնների լիգայի "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ"-"Բարսելոնա" եզրափակիչ հանդիպման մեկնարկային կազմերը.



"ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ"  -  Վիկտոր ՎԱԼԴԵՍ,  Դանիել ԱԼՎԵՇ,  Խավիեր ՄԱՍԿԵՐԱՆՈ,  Խերարդ ՊԻԿԵ,  Էրիկ ԱԲԻԴԱԼ,  Սերխիո ԲՈՒՍԿԵՏՍ,  ՉԱՎԻ,  Անդրես ԻՆՅԵՍՏԱ,  ՊԵԴՐՈ Ռոդրիգես,  Դավիդ ՎԻԼՅԱ,  Լիոնել ՄԵՍՍԻ.




"ՄԱՆՉԵՍԹԵՐ ՅՈՒՆԱՅԹԵԴ"  -  Էդվին ՎԱՆ ԴԵՐ ՍԱՐ,  ՖԱԲԻՈ Դա Սիլվա,  Ռիո ՖԵՐԴԻՆԱՆԴ,  Նեմանյա ՎԻԴԻՉ,  Պատրիս ԷՎՐԱ,  Լուիս ՎԱԼԵՆՍԻԱ,  Մայքլ ԿԵՐՐԻԿ,  Ռայան ԳԻԳԶ,  Ջի Սուն ՊԱԿ,  Խավիեր ԷՌՆԱՆԴԵՍ,  Ուեյն ՌՈՒՆԻ.

*ArmSport.am*

----------


## lovedavis

Մի հատ էլ երգեմ ու նոր գնամ խաղը վայելելու  :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (28.05.2011)

----------


## zanazan

դե ինչ, Բառսաիս ասենք շնորհավոր, մեր աչքն ել լույս...

----------


## Kuk

Շատ լավն էր, ապրեն տղեքը, խոսքեր չկան:

----------

Altair (29.05.2011), Kita (29.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (29.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա-Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ` 3:1. Բարսելոնան` Չեմպիոնների լիգայի գավաթակիր*

Ահա եւ պատմություն դարձավ 2010-11թթ. Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչը, որն արդարացրեց բոլորի սպասելիքները: Ակնկալված գեղեցիկ ներկայացումն իսկապես ստացվեց, որը մեզ պարգեւեցին 2 մեծագույն ակումբներ` "Բարսելոնան" եւ "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդին":

Միլիոնավոր ֆուտբոլասերներին հաճելի լարվածության մեջ պահած այս դիմակայությունն, ի վերջո, ավարտվեց ներկա դրությամբ աշխարհի ամենագեղեցիկ ֆուտբոլը ցուցադրող կատալոնական "Բարսելոնայի" հաղթանակով` 3-1 հաշվով, որն իր պատմության մեջ 4-րդ անգամ տիրացավ Եվրոպական ակումբային ամենահեղինակավոր մրցաշարի գավաթին:

Կարծում ենք բոլոր ֆուտբոլասերների համար հետաքրքիր կլինի տեղեկանալ, որ մինչեւ այսօրվա եզրափակիչ խաղը, "Բարսելոնայի" արգենտինացի հարձակողական ոճի կիսապաշտպան Լիոնել Մեսսիին չէր հաջողվել գոլի հեղինակ դառնալ Անգլիայում, որտեղ Մեսսին 8 պաշտոնական հանդիպում էր անցկացրել: Այսօրվա խաղում գրավելով "Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի" դարպասը, Լիոնել Մեսսին Անգլիային "ընդգրկեց" աշխարհի այն 20 երկրների շարքում, որոնց տարածքներում ֆանտաստիկ այս ֆուտբոլիստը դարձել է գոլի հեղինակ:

Հետաքրքիր եւս մեկ փաստ` կապված "Բարսելոնայի" հետ. հանդիպման 27-րդ րոպեին գրավելով անգլիական ակումբի դարպասը, "Բարսելոնայի" հարձակվող Պեդրո Ռոդրիգեսը դարձավ եվրագավաթների շրջանակներում կատալոնական ակումբի խփած 900-րդ գոլի հեղինակը: Ի դեպ, արժե նշել նաեւ, որ Պեդրոյի խփած գնդակը նաեւ ընթացիկ մրցաշրջանում "Բարսելոնայի" խփած 150-րդ գնդակն էր:

Լիոնել Մեսսիի խփած գնդակը դարձավ նրա համար դարձավ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի փլեյ-օֆֆ փուլերի շրջանակներում խփած 18-րդ գոլը եւ արգենտինացի "այլմոլորակայինն" այդ ցուցանիշով հավասարվեց ուկրաինացի Անդրեյ Շեւչենկոյին եւ իսպանացի Ռաուլին:


"Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի" հոլանդացի դարպասապահ Էդվին վան դեր Սարը դարձավ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ խաղերին մասնակցած ամենատարեց ֆուտբոլիստը. ներկա պահին փորձառու դարպասապահը 40 տարեկան եւ 211 օրական է:

Ավելի վաղ այս առումով լավագույն ցուցանիշը պատկանում էր լեգենդար իտալացի Պաոլո Մալդինիին, ով 2006-07թթ. Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ հանդիպման ժամանակ 38 տարեկան եւ 331 օրական էր:

"Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի" հարձակվող Ուեյն Ռունին` այսօրվա խաղում գրավելով "Բարսելոնայի" դարպասը, Չեմպիոնների լիգայում խփած գնդակների քանակով հավասարվեց իր ակումբակից Պոլ Սքոուլզին.  իրենց խփած 24-ական գնդակներով, Ռունին եւ Սքոուլզը հանդիսանում են Չեմպիոնների լիգայի շրջանակներում լավագույն անգլիացի ռմբարկուները:

Վերջում հավելենք նաեւ, որ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի եզրափակիչ հանդիպման լավագույն ֆուտբոլիստ ճանաչված Լիոնել Մեսսին` իր խփած 12 գնդակներով, դարձավ Չեմպիոնների լիգայի 2010-11թթ. խաղարկության լավագույն ռմբարկուն:

"ԲԱՐՍԵԼՈՆԱ" - "ՄԱՆՉԵՍԹԵՐ ՅՈՒՆԱՅԹԵԴ" `  3-1

1-0 - Պեդրո Ռոդրիգես (27'),  1-1 - Ուեյն Ռունի  (34'),  2-1 - Լիոնել Մեսսի  (54'),  3-1 - Դավիդ Վիլյա  (69'):

*ArmSport.am*

----------

Altair (29.05.2011), Kita (29.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Բարսելոնա - Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ հանդիպումը տոռռենտ տարբերակով կարող եք բեռնել* այստեղից:*

----------


## Ապե Ջան

Գոլերը:

----------

Altair (29.05.2011)

----------


## Enigmatic

Վան դեր Սարը վերջն էր, էտ ինչ լավ վռո ա:
Դե, ինչպես ասել է Մոուրինյոն, խաղը դեռ ավարտված չէ, էկող տարի մենք ձեզ ցույց կտանք, We will be back :Cool:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Վան դեր Սարը վերջն էր, էտ ինչ լավ վռո ա:
> Դե, ինչպես ասել է Մոուրինյոն, խաղը դեռ ավարտված չէ, էկող տարի մենք ձեզ ցույց կտանք, We will be back


 Արդեն երկրորդ տարին նույն բանն ենք լսում:
Բարսա the best, լավագույնը ամբողջ աշխարհում:

----------

Altair (29.05.2011), Barcamaniac (29.05.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Մոուրինյո...Մոուրինյո… Ծանոթ անուն ա, բայց տեղը չեմ բերում… Կինոդերասան ա՞ Դրամաներում ա՞ խաղում

----------

Altair (29.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

> Հը՞ ,  Բարսին անգամ 11 հոգուց բաղկացած դերասանները չեն փրկի: 
> Երբ ֆինալը ավարտվի Մանչը գավաթը վեկալի Բարսի տղերքին էլ Օսկարի կարժանացնեն


Սպասում էի էս օրվա, որ էս գրառմանդ պատասխանեի  :Smile:  

Մանչը գավաթը կվերցներ, եթե մի գլուխ իր խաղամակարդակով չզիջեր Բարսային: Բարսան թելադրեց իր խաղն ու գեղեցիկ ոճով նվաճեց իր հասանելիքը  :Smile:

----------

Altair (29.05.2011), Barcamaniac (29.05.2011), Kita (29.05.2011), Ապե Ջան (29.05.2011)

----------


## Լեո

Ընդ որում իր միակ գոլը Մանչեստրը խփեց *խաղից դուրս* վիճակից  :Smile: 


 ••  *Սեղմել՝ ցույց տալու համար*
Ռունիի փոխանցումից հետո Գիգզը բացահայտ խաղից դուրս վիճակում էր:

----------

Altair (29.05.2011), Barcamaniac (29.05.2011), Kita (29.05.2011), V!k (30.05.2011)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

*Բարսելոնա 3 - 1 Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ / ՉԼ - ի 4 - րդ գավաթը*


*Երեկ երեկոյան Բարսելոնան 3 - 1 հաշվով վստահ և գեղեցիկ հաղթանակ տոնեց Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի նկատմամբ ու իր պատմության մեջ 4 - րդ անգամ նվաճեց ՉԼ - ի չեմպիոնի տիտղոսը:
*

Հանդիպումը սկսվեց մանկունիանցիների գրոհներով: Յունայթեդի խաղացողներն այդ ընթացքում կարողացան մի քանի գոլային պահեր ստեղծել, սակայն ամեն անգամ կամ նրանց հարմածներն էին շեղ ստացվում, կամ էլ Վալդեսն էր փայլում: Ինչպես Հռոմի եզրափակիչում էր, դա տևեց ընդհամենը 10 րոպե, որից հետո Բարսելոնան իր ձեռքը վերցրեց գնդակը և այն այլևս չհանձնեց մրցակցին, մինչ հանդիպման վերջին 10 րոպեները: Սակայն մինչ այդ շատ բաներ տեղի ունեցան: Նախ Բարսան Պեդրոյի գոլի շնորհիվ բացեց խաղի հաշիվը: Այդ դրվագում արժե նշել Չավիի փայլուն փոխանցումն ու Յունայթեդի ակնհայտ սխալը հենակետային գոտում: Գոլից հետո Բարսան էլ ավելի ավելացրեց ճնշումը, սակայն.... գրոհում էին կատալոնացիները, իսկ գոլ էին խփում անգլիացիները: Ձեռնարկված գեղեցիկ գրոհի արդյունքում ոչ պակաս գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ ՈՒեյն Ռունին: Թվում էր, թե հոգեբանական առավելությունը կանցնի Մանչեսթերի կողմը և նրանք կսկսեն ճնշում գործադրել կապտանռնագույնների պաշտպանության վրա, ինչպես անում էին առաջին 10 րոպեներին: Բայց ինչպե՞ս ճնշում գործադրել առանց գնդակի: Իհարկե, անհնար է: Առաջին կեսն այդպես էլ ավարտվեց` 1 - 1: Ինչպես երևաց 2 - րդ կեսում, ընդմիջման ժամանակ Գվարդիոլան շատ լուրջ խոսակցություն էր ունեցել իր խաղացողների հետ, քանզի Բարսան 2 - րդ կեսում գերակնհայտ առավելություն ուներ բոլոր առումներով, ինչի արդյունքն եղավ այն, որ 54 - րդ րոպեին Մեսսին գրավեց Վան դեր Սարի պաշտպանած դարպասն ու կրկին առաջ մղեց կատալոնյան թիմին: Այդ գոլից հետո կապտանռնագույնները չթուլացրին տեմպն ու շարունակեցին անընդհատ գրոհել: Սակայն, ի տարբերություն առաջին կեսի, այս անգամ նրանք շատ ավելի զգույշ ին գործում պաշտպանությունում, որպեսզի բացառեն առաջին 45 րոպեների կրկնություն: Պեպի սաներին դա ի վերջո հաջողվեց անել: Դեռ ավելին` Վիլյան անչափ գեղեցիկ գոլի հեղինակ դարձավ 2 - րդ կեսի միջնամասում և գրեթե վճռեց հանդիպման ելքը: Հետագայում Յունայթեդը աստիճանաբար խլեց գնդակը Բարսայի ձեռքից, սակայն ոչ մի լուրջ բան չկարողացավ ձեռնարկել: Հաշիվը կարող էր նույնիսկ խոշոր լինել, եթե կատալոնացիներն ավելի լուրջ մոտենային մի քանի հակագրոհների: Ամեն դեպքում պետք է փաստենք, որ Բարսելոնան երեկ երեկոյան իսկական ֆուտբոլային ներկայացում ցույց տվեց ու արժանիորեն իր պատմության մեջ 4 - րդ անգմ նվաճեց այս պատվաբեր տիտղոսը:



Մարզադաշտ. ՈՒեմբլի



Գլխավոր մրցավար. Վիկտոր Կաշշաի

Մրցավարի օգնականներ. Գաբոր Էրեշ, Գիորգի Ռինգ

4 - րդ պաշտոնյա. Իշտվան Վոդ

Լրացուցիչ մրցավարներ (դարպասների հետևում). Միխայ Ֆաբիան, Թոմաշ Բոգնար



Կորուստներ խաղից առաջ.

Բարսելոնա. Պինտո (որակազրկման պտճռ.)



Բարսելոնայի կազմը. Վալդես, Ալվես (Պույոլ, 88'), Մասկերանո, Պիկե, Աբիդալ, Բուսկետս, Չավի, Ինիեստա, Պեդրո (Աֆելլայ, 90 + 2'), Վիլյա (Կեյտա, 86'), Մեսսի

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդի կազմը. Վան դեր Սար, Ֆաբիո (Նանի, 69'), Ֆերդինանտ, Վիդիչ, Էվրա, Գիգզ, Պարկ, Կարիկ (Սքոուլզ, 77'), Վալենսիա, Ռունի, Չիչարիտո



Գոլեր.

1 - 0 Պեդրո (27'), փոխանցումը` Չավի

1 - 1 Ռունի (34'), փոխանցումը` Գիգզ

2 - 1 Մեսսի (54'), փոխանցումը` Ինիեստա

3 - 1 Վիլյա (69'), փոխանցումը` Բուսկետս



Զգուշացումներ.

Բարսելոնա. Ալվես (60'), Վալդես (85')

Մանչեսթեր Յունայթեդ. Կարիկ (61'), Վալենսիա (79')



Ցուցանիշներ Բարսելոնա  Մանչեսթեր
Հարվածներ Բարսելոնա 19 Մանչեսթեր 4 
Հարվածներ դարպասին Բարսելոնա 12 Մանչեսթեր 1
Գնդակին տիրելու % - Բարսելոնա 63% Մանչեսթեր 37%
Անկյունային հարվածներ Բարսելոնա 6 Մանչեսթեր 0
Խաղից դուրս Բարսելոնա 1 Մանչեսթեր 5
Կանոննորի խախտումներ Բարսելոնա 5 Մանչեսթեր 16    
Դեղին քարտեր Բարսելոնա 2 Մանչեսթեր 2
Կարմիր քարտեր Բարսելոնա 0 Մանչեսթեր 0

*barca.am*

----------

Altair (29.05.2011), Kita (29.05.2011), Yellow Raven (30.05.2011), Լեո (29.05.2011)

----------


## Barcamaniac

Իսկ Լեո Մեսսին երրորդ տարին անընդմեջ դարձավ Չեմպիոնների Լիգայի գլխավոր ռմբարկուն

----------


## Barcamaniac



----------


## Altair

Վերլուծույուն թե Բարսելոնան ինչպես հաղթեց Ման. Յունայթեդին | Վիդեո

----------

